# September testers - 15 bfp!



## Catalyst

Hello. Figured I would start a september thread.

Litle of me. Have 2 boys, started ttc #3 in july and got bfp august 5th. Started to bleed august 15th and it is gone. So we are going to try again as soon as it stoppes bleeding, is heting less and less so hopefully we can soon be back to dtd. &#65533;&#65533;
Hope there will be many many positive bfp in september :) and that we will all have sticky beans.
Im going to shoot at my next AF should be about between 12th and 20th of september.

*Our testing dates!*
*September 1st*
NovemberRayne 
mamawanabe21
SoBroody91
babynewbie
mad limo
DoubleLines

*September 2nd*
flyingduster
Littleone15
Faithandlove

*September 3rd*
lucy_smith
Hermione394

*September 4th*
SarahMae
ALiKO
bumbleberry
trumpetbeth

*September 5th*
MacBabby :bfp:
clara_nb
PeonieE :bfp:
Kaiecee
ALiKO

*September 6th*
Janisdkh :bfp:

*September 7th*
LuLu15 
Dannypop :bfp:
BlueMoonBubba
trying4babyMc
GG1983

*September 8th*
Roschey :bfp:

*September 9th*
Quindalyn
Bfitz

*September 10th*
Gagrlinpitt
MissDoc :bfp:
NovemberRayne 
chocolatechip
MamaPlus2

*September 12th*
Cinderella
McDanny
Liz_e
maryp0ppins :bfp:

*September 13th*
liz0012

*September 14th*
Katy78
Warmar
second.time

*September 15th*
Aphy
Mrs.H2016

*September 16th*
dbrbernie
Goldee
abennion

*September 17th*
littlefishygg

*September 18th*
OilyMamma
Aphy
MrsHudson

*September 19th*
tobemum
Beckyttc3

*September 20th*
Catalyst
writermum1

*September 21st*
JellyBaby36

*September 22nd*
Ask4joy
kristymarie17
Mazzle

*September 23rd*
Mom15
BabyReady13
Laylo
_Meep_ :bfp:

*September 24th*
sarah2211

*September 26th*
PeasnCarrot
jessthemess
baseball_mom

*September 27th*
BabyBluess01
Xxenssial
MinorCrisis

*September 28th*
BabyReady13
ladeda94
Symphony7 :bfp:

Weebles ?

Mom2Gremlin :bfp:
Peanutmomma :bfp:
ShinyShiny84 :bfp:


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hi Catalyst - so sorry for your loss, I hope you heal soon and are able to get back trying again :hugs:

I had my first IUI yesterday, which finally came after 6 months of setbacks due to cysts.

My test date is September 1st. I'm so nervous already.. I know this will be the hardest two weeks ever 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## BabyReady13

Hi catalyst sorry about your loss, I'm the exact same as November....had my IUI yesterday and test Sept 1....this tww is going to feel like eternity! Send you positive vibes that you're able to try soon&#9786;


----------



## Catalyst

Thank you both, hope you will get your bfp on 1st september.


----------



## flyingduster

Hey Catalyst, glad to see you back at it here!

Good luck ladies for the 1st!!

AFM I have no cycle to go by, so I guess by symptoms as to when I might be Oing. Ive had a number of days where I thought I was Oing, but it has come to nothing (no AF and no BFP) so obviously I haven't O'd yet!!! Just these past couple of days I've been super moody and feeling crampy, and then this afternoon I had a big wipe of stretchy sorta EWCM, so I'll check my cp later on and probably try bd tonight anyway!! Which will mean I'll probably test around the 1st as well!


----------



## Cinderella

In for September! 
Currently CD5, predicted O is 31st August (which just happens to be my birthday!) and expected AF/testing date would be 11th/12th (based on an 11 day LP) 

Good luck for this cycle Catalyst, so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Baby dust to BabyReady and November Rayne! How exciting to have our first (hopeful) BFPs on 1st September, that'd set us up nicely! lol


----------



## NovemberRayne

Good luck and babydust to you all :hugs:


----------



## mamawanabe21

May I join you ladies?
Am due to test next wed but going to hold out until 1st because Af is sometimes late :)


----------



## lucy_smith

think af is due within the 1st few days of september ! so just starting the two week wait :)


----------



## chocolatechip

Catalyst - sorry to hear about your loss :(

I'm currently only on CD 7 so I'll be testing mid-September. My body is finally starting to return fully back to normal after my miscarriage in April, so I have high hopes for the next few cycles.

Good luck to everyone in here!


----------



## LuLu15

Catalyst- so sorry about your loss.

I'm on CD 12, third round of Clomid plus IUI. Just waiting to get that positive opk so we can do the IUI. My other 2 rounds ended in chemicals...ive had a ton of tests done and besides my thyroid, they put me on extra folic acid and aspirin daily due to some genetic things. We've been trying for a while for #3, and hoping and praying this is it. I should be testing around the 7th of September that's when af is due but I'm sure I'll test earlier lol!!


----------



## trumpetbeth

Hey I will be a September tester.


----------



## flyingduster

Well I'm having some intense symptoms now; major cramping feelings and copious EWCM, but dh has been stressed lately and I'm not sure we will get to bd successfully!? Argh! This is the strongest symptoms I've ever had for O so far so I'm now obsessing hugely. Lol.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hello everyone. I just got my august BFN and am waiting for AF (shes a few days late but all tests are neg) so im going to be testing again in september. Probably due around the 18th or so if she shows up soon. 
We are TTC #2. our son is almost 4yrs old already :)
Thanks for having me


----------



## Catalyst

flyingduster said:


> Well I'm having some intense symptoms now; major cramping feelings and copious EWCM, but dh has been stressed lately and I'm not sure we will get to bd successfully!? Argh! This is the strongest symptoms I've ever had for O so far so I'm now obsessing hugely. Lol.

Cant you just say "hun I know you are stressed but do you know whay they say can reduce it? Sex. I just trying to help" hahaha no mention of O. Just seduce him &#128518;


----------



## Aphy

Hi catalyst and everyone else! I am out for August (CD1 today) so September testing it will be. I will likely test around the 15th.

GL to everyone on this thread!


----------



## Catalyst

Just put our test dates in on the first post :)
So if there is someone that is not on it or is new just put in on there and I will update the list :)


----------



## dbrbernie

Baby dust to all! I'm still not totally out for August yet(testing on 8/25) but if this cycle is a bust I will be doing my first IUI in early September. Potentially testing September 18 but I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## flyingduster

Hahahaha catalyst!! Well we did our best but he was distracted and *cough* couldn't finish in me... His anxiety makes life interesting sometimes and he can struggle to switch his brain off!! Sheesh, how much is TMI? But he finished himself right up against me and I used my menstrual cup to get as much up there. Lmao! 

Today I'm still a bit crampy but I also have a sorta faint "stitch" feeling perpetually in one side, so I wonder if that is ovulation!?? We shall see! I'm excited to think I might be actually in this game now, that my body might actually be doing its thing again. I'd love a BFP, but to be honest I'd be happy if I got AF too, cos at least then I'll know all these feelings ARE ovulation, and that my body IS back in the game.


----------



## Katy78

Joining in for September. I'm on CD 5 and (not) expecting AF on 14 September. May is my favourite month of the year and a May baby would be amazing.


----------



## PeasnCarrot

Hi all,

I'm cautiously sneaking in here in the hope that DH will work to my time frame and not his :haha: I want to start ttc in September and he's thinking October. If I get my way I'll be due to test at the end of the month so about the 26th 

Good luck and baby dust all round!


----------



## SoBroody91

Hi everyone! I'm 4dpo today and I'll be testing on September 1st! I'm trying not to get my hopes up, or obsess about every little 'symptom' :dohh: but that's easier said than done!


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome all!!!


----------



## Warmar

Hi! This is cycle number 6... All bfn. Hopefully this is the month! I'll be testing sept 14!


----------



## Hermione394

I'm joining! I can test September 3rd.

We've been TTC since December 2015. We raise my younger sister and my eldest bonus daughter full time, and OH has 3 other that live with their mom.

I have never been pregnant, but it feels weird to say TTC #1.


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies! I'll be testing 1st September!

:dust:


----------



## flyingduster

How is everyone? Pretty sure I'm ovulating! Wooohoooo. My cervix has gone soooo high and soft, I can hardly reach it, and when I can I can hardly feel it cos it's so soft. Plus still stretchy cm. SQUEE! I'm so excited my body seems to be doing this finally!!


----------



## Aphy

GL Flyingduster, I hope this is your month now that your body is playing with!


----------



## sarah2211

I haven't O'd yet but I'm expecting AF to arrive around the 24th September. I had an early loss like you the cycle before last and my last cycle was about a week longer than previously. So I'm not sure if things will go back to normal or this is my new normal.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'll hop in here.. Like Catalyst, I got a bfp July 31 and miscarried Aug. 5, so If AF doesn't show by September 10, I'll test.. But I'm not testing this time until I'm at least a week late.


----------



## Dannypop

Hi lovelies! Yay excited to join too!

My doc has been monitoring me closely and said I O'd on Sunday so I am 2DPO today. AF is due 5th Sept so will test around the 7th.

TTC number 3. 

This is my 6th cycle but for the first 3 cycles I was sneakily trying for a girl so was trying to stop BD a few days before suspected O. Now I reckon I will have what I am meant to have and that the greatest blessing is the acceptance of this.

4th cycle ended in MC at 6.5 weeks at the beginning of July. With both my boys it only took about 2 cycles for each so I have been so so so lucky and am truly grateful. Feel like it's only fair that it takes a bit more of a go this third (and FINAL!!!) time around.


----------



## SarahMae

This is just our first month of trying (ever), so you'll probably see me back here. If I'm charting correctly, I believe I can test on Sept 4. We'd love to see a BFP by then, but we're taking it slow and seeing how things go. :) However, we have been putting off having kids for the last 5 years for my husband's education and career, so I'm pretty stoked that we're finally here.:happydance:


----------



## MissDoc

Hi there ladies! Looking through this thread I see some familiar faces are back at it again, another month... another round of testing. 

As for me, please put me down for Sept 10th. 

Waiting to O right now. I'll have this cycle and maybe one more cycle to try naturally before my new RE starts us on some type of intervention, so really hoping something sticks this month! Fingers crossed for all of you as well.


----------



## MacBabby

:dust:Hi Ladies,
I'd love to join you all. I had a positive opk on day 11 so if I O'd day 12 then I think I am now 6 dpo. My cycles vary from 24-30 days so I'm guessing this cycle would be around 24 days given that my positive was as early as day 11. I'm going to try and wait it out and leave it to day 31 to test, that's if :witch: hasn't got me by then which she usually bloody does! That means testing on Monday 5th Sept.
I'm really hopeful though as 5 and 6 dpo I'm having lots of twitches and mild cramps going on and I'm hoping it's implantation, finger crossed. 
Eeek, :dust: to you all


----------



## Mom15

Hey all!
Catalyst, if you could please put me down for the 23rd. My cycles being so irregular it's just a guess. Once I O, I will update when Af should arrive. Baby dust to all!!


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies! Checking back in. Finally got my positive opk this morning and I am sitting her waiting for my husbands sample to be ready for my IUI!! Eek!! Getting nervous and excited. I gotta say the most stressful part of this is :TMI: waiting for dh to get the sample and holding my breath to make sure he didn't miss the cup or drop the cup &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; 
The nurse said there may have been 1 follicle that already released from the left side and 2 other possible follies to release from the right side. Can't wait for ladies to start testing soon!! Hoping this is a great month for us all!!


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed LuLu! Hope DH didn't drop the cup :haha:

I'm 4dpo and I've just had a stabbing pain in my right side ovary area. Only lasted a few seconds, weird. :wacko:


----------



## LuLu15

babynewbie said:


> Fingers crossed LuLu! Hope DH didn't drop the cup :haha:
> 
> I'm 4dpo and I've just had a stabbing pain in my right side ovary area. Only lasted a few seconds, weird. :wacko:

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; he didn't drop the cup yay! 
Fx that it may be early implantation??


----------



## BabyReady13

Hey ladies there's been a lot of activity in here since I was last on.....can't wait to see all those BFP's starting Sept 1st!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh exciting starting a new month, good luck to all!!! 

We managed to bd! :sex: haha! So I'm feeling good, that we've given this a good shot if I am in fact ovulating. Today I am crampy by my right hip so I wonder if that is ovulation!?? 

I'm still aiming to test on the 1st, but I expect that'll be far too early to catch anything if I'm only ovulating today, so we shall see.

:dust:


----------



## Mom15

flying - my first postpartum O my uterus literally felt sore. So hopefully what you have been feeling is O. FX!!


----------



## dbrbernie

lol LuLu glad he didn't drop it!!
Today I did my first injection of first medicated cycle. We'll see when doc triggers but so far still looks like testing Sept 16 instead of 18 because last cycle was short.


----------



## BabyReady13

NovemberRayne 
Flyingduster
mamawanabe2

Are any of you ladies testing early? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies...started spotting yesterday and waiting for AF to make her full appearance, but I'm out for August. I'm not going to me temping this month and am going to live like a normal person (e.g., have a glass of wine or feta cheese if I want it)! But looks like I'll be testing around Sept. 22-23rd.


----------



## NovemberRayne

BabyReady13 - I think I'll be testing a little early.. I'm so impatient haha

Its still very early so I'm trying not to go crazy. I've definitely noticed sensitive/itchy nips since yesterday. I'm going to hold out until 10/11 dpiui before testing

Will you be starting early??


----------



## mad limo

Catalyst said:


> Hello. Figured I would start a september thread.
> 
> Litle of me. Have 2 boys, started ttc #3 in july and got bfp august 5th. Started to bleed august 15th and it is gone. So we are going to try again as soon as it stoppes bleeding, is heting less and less so hopefully we can soon be back to dtd. &#65533;&#65533;
> Hope there will be many many positive bfp in september :) and that we will all have sticky beans.
> Im going to shoot at my next AF should be about between 12th and 20th of september.
> 
> *Our testing dates!*
> September 1st
> NovemberRayne
> BabyReady13
> flyingduster
> mamawanabe21
> 
> September 3rd
> lucy_smith
> 
> September 7th
> LuLu15
> 
> September 12th
> Cinderella
> 
> September 15th
> chocolatechip
> Aphy
> 
> September 18th
> OilyMamma
> 
> September 20th
> Catalyst

I'm set to test sept 1 or Aug 30th!! I'm so anxious. husband and I are ttc for baby #1 and hoping it happens soon, this is our second month trying. Have had a few early symptoms but they went away so I'm just a ball of nerves lol.


----------



## flyingduster

Babyready, I'm gonna be testing on the 1st, which will only be like 8-9dpo, so yes that is early!! Lol. I won't have high expectations then, it'll just be I'll be going crazy with symptom spotting so a BFN will help just settle me and keep waiting another couple of days before testing again.


----------



## BabyReady13

Flying and November I think I'm gonna test 9dpiui lol


----------



## chocolatechip

Feeling some O-pain today but still didn't get a positive on the digital OPK. Probably within the next couple days.

Can I change my testing date to September 11, please? Thanks!


----------



## jessthemess

I'm really far out there (Cycles super long!) but please add me :) for 9/26

We are TTC #2 with Clomid. I have PCOS but just got my first AF since I stopped BFing. Thought I might take advantage since prior to using Clomid to conceive #1, I really only had 2-4 cycles a year.

Now! Going back and reading through what's been happening in this thread!


----------



## ALiKO

Please count me in too! :winkwink: I've literally been searching for a September testing thread. 

I am 4dpo today (even though FF has not given me my crosshairs yet :dohh: )

Planning to test sept. 4th which will be the 1st day of my missed period (praying I miss it) but probably most likely will crack and test before.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I guess put me down for the 9


----------



## chocolatechip

Hmm I'm confused. Is this OPK positive? This one looks positive to me but my digital did not show a smiley face. Can I please get a second opinion, ladies?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=963259&stc=1&d=1472053912
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 60


----------



## NovemberRayne

I would say it was positive Chocolatechip &#128522;

6dpiui - still pretty quiet, boobs are tingly, not sore or heavy.. just feels tingly/electric like


----------



## MissDoc

Chocolate Chip, I would definitely say it's positive. 

My OPKs are being totally wonky too. I use digi and wondfo. Usually digi is positive a day before the wondfos for me, but last month neither were ever positive but I clearly o'd per temps, and this month an ultrasound says I'm going to O any minute now, but no positive OPK yet. So frustrating!

12DPO here and waiting to O. Oh the waiting game of TTC!


----------



## ALiKO

Chocolatechip: I've personally never used opk's but from the looks of it looks pretty positive to me.


----------



## Aphy

Chocolatechip- def looks positive. Weird that digital hasn't picked it up yet though!


----------



## Janisdkh

I am back waiting :) Bunch of familiars here <3 
I am so sorry for the losses and the bitchy af's arriving, let's hope this is OUR month <3 

Catalyst- Honey <3 So sorry xoxoxoxo
You can add me to Sept 6th


----------



## babynewbie

chocolatechip that's definitely positive!

Had a couple more sharp ovary pains again today whilst at work :wacko: Not had it before, it's too early to be implantation so I'm not quite sure what it is. No other symptoms really. :coffee:


----------



## LuLu15

Chocolate- that looks positive to me too!! 

Just had some bad bloating and O pain last night...still lots of bloating...tomorrow I will count as 1dpo. 
Hope you ladies are doing well! &#128522;


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi Catalyst, sorry about your loss hopefully September will be our lucky month where we get our sticky beans x

I'll be testing on September 7th (most likely test before knowing my POAS addiction lol)

Good Luck to everyone x


----------



## tobemum

Can I join you ladies please? August was a no go for me even though I feel like we everything right but that's the way it goes sometimes isn't it. AF is due to arrive tomorrow and I have already had the tell tale spotting so I know it's coming! Anyway, I will be testing on the 19th September when I'm 11dpo. I am going to try and make myself wait till then this time! 

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to chatting through the month with you all!


----------



## Janisdkh

LuLu15 said:


> Chocolate- that looks positive to me too!!
> 
> Just had some bad bloating and O pain last night...still lots of bloating...tomorrow I will count as 1dpo.
> Hope you ladies are doing well! &#128522;

Same thing happened to me today :D I am counting tomorrow as 1dpo too <3 GL!


----------



## LuLu15

Hi Blue! We are test date buddies but if I'm being honest I will probably start around the 1st &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## LuLu15

Janisdkh said:


> LuLu15 said:
> 
> 
> Chocolate- that looks positive to me too!!
> 
> Just had some bad bloating and O pain last night...still lots of bloating...tomorrow I will count as 1dpo.
> Hope you ladies are doing well! &#128522;
> 
> Same thing happened to me today :D I am counting tomorrow as 1dpo too <3 GL!Click to expand...

Yay! I hate that feeling but it makes me happy to know 'something' is going on in there! We can do the count down together! GL to you too!! &#128522;


----------



## chocolatechip

I re-tested just now and got my smiley on the digital so I guess maybe the Dollar Store ones are a bit more sensitive. Thanks for all the input ladies and best of luck to everyone! Looks like a lot of us have similar ovulation days!


----------



## LuLu15

Good luck chocolate!!! Time to bd!!! &#128522;


----------



## Quindalyn

Hi! I'm in I'll have my first IUI tomorrow and should be testing on the 9th! Can't wait to see all the BFP!


----------



## DoubleLines

Hopefully ok to join you ladies :)

TTC #2 and 3dpo. Let's be honest I'll make it to Sept 1 only before I start testing! I'm trying not to get my hopes up since last month I thought we timed everything perfectly and no go. This time because of our schedules we only bd 1 day before O. Fingers crossed and baby dust to all!


----------



## Littleone15

Can I join you ladies? :) due to test about 1/9 but will push it out (hopefully) until 2/9! Baby dust for all, may we all get our bfp!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

LuLu15 said:


> Hi Blue! We are test date buddies but if I'm being honest I will probably start around the 1st &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Hi:flower:

same with me! as if I'll wait that long to test:haha:
Good luck this cycle can't wait to graduate to 1st trimester:cloud9:


----------



## Janisdkh

LuLu15 said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuLu15 said:
> 
> 
> Chocolate- that looks positive to me too!!
> 
> Just had some bad bloating and O pain last night...still lots of bloating...tomorrow I will count as 1dpo.
> Hope you ladies are doing well! &#128522;
> 
> Same thing happened to me today :D I am counting tomorrow as 1dpo too <3 GL!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! I hate that feeling but it makes me happy to know 'something' is going on in there! We can do the count down together! GL to you too!! &#128522;Click to expand...


I ended up having a lil cramping too which has gone as fast as it started. Last month was the 1st cycle since my loss and erm well....my body was soooo wonky, I honestly felt preggy. Cramped daily too and early days after ovulation which never, never every happens. I think though this month I will be better with the whole symptom check. I keep forgetting not to symptom check the cycle after a loss :( I suck.... I set myself up because of it... 

Im thinking though if I dont get preggy this cycle I might put it on hold :( Hubby and I are taking a new route home business wise and I am not sure a new baby would help.. I dunno, such mixed feelings. I do hope it happens this month though xxoo


----------



## chocolatechip

Janisdkh said:


> LuLu15 said:
> 
> 
> I ended up having a lil cramping too which has gone as fast as it started. Last month was the 1st cycle since my loss and erm well....my body was soooo wonky, I honestly felt preggy. Cramped daily too and early days after ovulation which never, never every happens. I think though this month I will be better with the whole symptom check. I keep forgetting not to symptom check the cycle after a loss :( I suck.... I set myself up because of it...
> 
> Im thinking though if I dont get preggy this cycle I might put it on hold :( Hubby and I are taking a new route home business wise and I am not sure a new baby would help.. I dunno, such mixed feelings. I do hope it happens this month though xxoo
> 
> After my very early miscarriage, I had pregnancy symptoms for another 2 cycles (nausea and sore breasts being the biggest ones). My body is now only finally returning fully back to normal after 3 full cycles so I totally understand where you're coming from. Good luck!!Click to expand...


----------



## flyingduster

Oh, good to hear so many others have been all crampy after O too, cos today I'm feeling like shite! Crampy and heavy and sick and yuck. But I only Od like yesterday I think so nothing pregnancy wise can be showing yet!!! But if I did O yesterday it's my first O in a few years now so I'm not surprised if my body is a bit shocked by it. Haha.

Bring on the 1st!!!


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi all, I'll join :flower:

Currently 1dpo and FF says AF should start around 4th Sept. I have short cycles (22/23 days with an average 10 day lp).

This has been my first full cycle after my m/c at 10weeks in July, I'm not expecting much to be honest as we've only dtd once (last night!) but we're forever hopeful!

Good luck to all those waiting to test :thumbup:


----------



## clara_nb

Hi friends, may I join? Back at it after another BFN last cycle. My signature tells a bit about my story so far. I had surgery to remove a uterine polyp and a small patch of endo on June 14, and then earlier this month I was told my prolactin level is elevated (normal range at my lab is 3-17, mine was around 29-30 2 days in a row, and back down at 11 the next... dunno what to think about that). I am still ovulatory (I think, I have bw tomorrow to confirm ovulation) and I believe I O'd yesterday, putting me at 1DPO today. I don't really have any of the other symptoms of high prolactin (no lactation, still having periods, think I'm still ovulating, etc.). My cycle lengths have been really fluctuating, especially since my surgery, which my doc says is normal. I am trying not to feel too disappointed if this cycle doesn't work out, due to my prolactin and the fact that I just began a medication (bromocriptine) to lower it. What has been promising this time, however, is (tmi, sorry) the sheer amount of CM I have been producing -- makes me feel like a teen again lol. My LP has typically been around 11 days so that puts my test date at Sept 5. I am scheduled for a MRI on Sept 8 to ensure I don't have a small (benign) tumor on my pituitary causing my prolactin to be high, so I will definitely be testing before I go for that. Good luck to everyone and let's hope our TWW's fly by!


----------



## Weebles

I'll be testing here towards the end of September but I'll probably be taking a little beak once my current is over and it's closer to my next testing time. I just wanted to hop in and wish all you ladies a lot of luck!


----------



## JellyBaby36

Hi everyone, Think i'll be testing around September 21st GOOD LUCK ALL xxxx


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I would like to join in please. Sept 15 for me on baby #4...I have 3 boys so I am hoping we are team pink this time &#128578;


----------



## Littleone15

Just out of curiosity, how often do you ladies find you start exhibiting new symptoms of AF? Recently started getting stabbing pains either side of my belly button. It's not quite low enough to be my uterus, so I can only assume that with AF being due about the 1st/2nd that could be it.


----------



## flyingduster

Your belly button height is waaaaaaay above your uterus or ovaries though, they are right down inside your pelvis and don't even get above your pelvis till considerably through pregnancy. So stabbing pains there isn't likely to be AF related???

I'm thinking I'll change my testing date to at least the 2nd. The 1st will only be like 8dpo I think, which is crazy to test and expect anything other than a BFN, and I'm loathe to waste a test on that! But the 2nd is a Friday and we are heading away on camp that afternoon so I know I'll go totally bonkers waiting all weekend otherwise!! So I'll test in the 2nd, expecting a BFN but there's a chance it might show, then I can test again when home on Monday at 12dpo.... Then HOPEFULLY I get either a BFP or AF actually arrives that week, cos I'm gonna go batty if it still hasn't come to anything!!


----------



## Mom15

Flying - I'm really interested to see how long your LP is as mine is just now recovering from being really short. I hope yours is sufficient right away. 

So I am trying to temp, but with my son waking and nursing sometimes it just seems impossible. The last two nights he actually slept in bed with me. Two nights ago he latched on and in turn woke me up about every 2h and my temp at 5am was 96.95 which is really low, like O day low. Last night he woke up at midnight to nurse and then I didn't wake up again until 4.30am and my temp was 97.66. I wore the same, ac set the same. The only thing that may have been different is that the night before my shirt might have been pulled up (sorry for the picture) as he was nursing so much and maybe that cooled me down. I am also using my thermometer I bought 2.5 years ago. I always thought if the battery gets low the temps flatten out and not become erratic. Oh right after I got the 97.66 I took it again (which I know you are not supposed to) and it was 97.53, which makes me wonder if it is the thermometer as I always thought you get warmer the more you wake up. Sorry for this long post! Is anyone else nursing or waking up a lot and trying to temp? Do you guys think its time for a new battery?


----------



## flyingduster

If I don't get a BFP then I'm gonna try temping even with nursing all night still, so I'm interested to hear!!

But I do clearly remember with TTC #1 that mouth temp is quite inaccurate, and yes you can take your temp back to back to back and get quite different readings every time. If you want to be more accurate consider internal temping... 

I'm so sure I must have Ovd, but then I think about it too much and I doubt myself. Lol. Come on body, I know it's been a long time, but I'm hoping you're getting back in to the swing of it now!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

So the last three days I had tube tugging pulling, confusing for me :/ I usually get 1-2 days not 3 and it's an elongated kinda pulling sensation.. Defo feels like ovu pains but 3 days off and on... 
I am 2 dpo, this is going to be an annoying bunch of days lol


----------



## Dannypop

Hi lovelies

5DPO today. Snore! So boring this wait. 

I used to think ladies who were ttc their 3rd were crazy asking about symptoms. I mean, surely by now they just know their bodies. Oh ha ha how wrong I was! I was just as confused when ttc #2 as I am now with #3!

All the false symptoms. I keep reminding myself that on 3DPO when I have a runny nose and cramping and buzzy nipples that all these things have led to AF and not a BFP and anyway until implantation happens how can we feel anything ... But surely the fertilized egg must give off hormones that make us feel different? I'm going with that theory! So my cramping uterus is giving me hope!!


----------



## BabyReady13

Dannypop I like your theory!


----------



## Faithandlove

Hi ladies, I'm Isabel and my DH and I have been ttc for 19 months. In August I had good #s and was given a trigger shot the 15th, bd'd for 3 days timed after and am also on progesterone suppositories until Sept 2nd. My alloted test day is August 31st or Sept 1 or 2nd. AF is due the 2nd. This waiting is driving me nuts and it's so hard with the symptoms progesterone causes!


----------



## Bfitz

My test date will be Sept 9th third round of clomid, two good sized eggs... I've had issues with low progesterone in the past. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## LuLu15

Good luck Bfitz!! I'm on my 3rd round of Clomid too!! &#128522;

Nothing much to report...2dpo almost 3dpo and just waiting and waiting. I keep telling myself I should wait till at least 12dpo to test but then I find myself laughing at myself due to my history Of poas all the time &#128514;&#128514; I just gotta keep busy!! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I don't think I've ovulated yet. Yesterday DH couldn't finish so I had a good cry hopefully we can squeeze in 2 more DTD before fertility window is over:dohh:


----------



## babynewbie

Bluemoonbubba - I hope you can! :spermy: 

I'm 8dpo today and finding it hard to resist testing already :dohh: But I know it will be the biggest fattest BFN so I'm not going to waste a test! Luckily I've got a busy weekend ahead so it should fly by.... hopefully :lol:


----------



## flyingduster

Good luck holding out babynewbie! I'm not even gonna try waiting much, and will do a 9dpo and expect a bfn then move on. 

Bluemoonbubba, good luck! My dh sometimes can't finish in me either, it's frustrating when my heart is set on it!! We compromise by him finishing right up against me as close to in me as he can.... Tmi! Haha! Good luck anyway.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

babynewbie said:


> Bluemoonbubba - I hope you can! :spermy:
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and finding it hard to resist testing already :dohh: But I know it will be the biggest fattest BFN so I'm not going to waste a test! Luckily I've got a busy weekend ahead so it should fly by.... hopfully :lol:

Thank you, I hope we can too, the kids are in bed now, wish me luck :haha:

8dpo is still way too early, i hope monday you get your bfp:kiss:


flyingduster said:


> Good luck holding out babynewbie! I'm not even gonna try waiting much, and will do a 9dpo and expect a bfn then move on.
> 
> Bluemoonbubba, good luck! My dh sometimes can't finish in me either, it's frustrating when my heart is set on it!! We compromise by him finishing right up against me as close to in me as he can.... Tmi! Haha! Good luck anyway.

at least i know im not alone, it seriously is upsetting not only ttc part but me thinking that im not sexy enough for him to finish lol 

good luck with it this cycle im hoping and praying he can last tonight:sleep:


----------



## trumpetbeth

I am probably going to test in Sept. 4 if AF doesn't show. This is our first round TTC#2. My husband and I both teach band and he has been super stressed out these past 2 weeks so who knows...


----------



## Bfitz

Any of you ladies using clomid and the trigger shot and experiencing intense cramping 1dpo. It's getting pretty intense and I'm starting to worry it's one of the side effects of ovidrel that I need to seek medical attention for.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

ladies based on my chart do you think we've dtd enough? i just know tomorrow dh won't want to do it anymore :(


----------



## Catalyst

Faithandlove said:


> Hi ladies, I'm Isabel and my DH and I have been ttc for 19 months. In August I had good #s and was given a trigger shot the 15th, bd'd for 3 days timed after and am also on progesterone suppositories until Sept 2nd. My alloted test day is August 31st or Sept 1 or 2nd. AF is due the 2nd. This waiting is driving me nuts and it's so hard with the symptoms progesterone causes!

Welcome :)


----------



## Catalyst

BlueMoonBubba said:


> ladies based on my chart do you think we've dtd enough? i just know tomorrow dh won't want to do it anymore :(

I took a look, but I dont know how FF works realy so Im just going to ask. Is the x for sex? and the green is fertility window with the + standing for O?

If so :) I think you did a good job. I know that my SIL dtd 2-3 days before her O with her youngest and she fell pg. Were trying for a girl thats why they stopped. But they had a boy so :) hahaha

But if the x are sex then I would say you have a real good chance of geting pg. Wil Fx for you :D


----------



## Catalyst

sarah2211 said:


> I haven't O'd yet but I'm expecting AF to arrive around the 24th September. I had an early loss like you the cycle before last and my last cycle was about a week longer than previously. So I'm not sure if things will go back to normal or this is my new normal.

I have heard some mention a week longer cycle. Did you ttc that cycle or did you wait?


----------



## Catalyst

To all the newcomers - Welcome :) :hugs:

I have been updating the testingdates, changing or puting in new names. We are now about 43/44 on the list! If I missed someone or if I put someone on a different date then just say so :D and I will change it. 
Soon there are some that will be testing, we have 7 down for september 1st! Hope to see many :bfp: soon on here! :)

About me now :)
I got my Opk and pg strips in the mail yesterday. Got so excited I used one opk yesterday evening :) haha got vvvf line on it. Not sure it is a good thing to get a faint line after early loss but I am obtimistic. I am going to hold off the other for few days, both because I have no O symptoms at the moment and also the past year 95% or more of my cycles were around 35 days. Kind of envy you girsl that are in your tww :) when it is still about 9 days or so to mine! haha :) But if the last week is any indicator of how time will past next few months I will be standing in the bathroom either testing or puting pads in my pantys! Just hope we will be able to dtd more cause this week I was sooo tired after the day! did not have energy for it ;(

How are everyone els doing?


----------



## MissDoc

BlueMoonBubba said:


> ladies based on my chart do you think we've dtd enough? i just know tomorrow dh won't want to do it anymore :(

Bluemoon, looks like you have well timed BD. The thing is, with your positive OPK, you could O up to to 2-3 days after the first positive OPK. Unlikely, but possible. So if you O in 2-3 days, you'll need at least one more BD session. Maybe take a day off, then one more day of sex, then call it good?

I feel you ladies on the BD stress. We had to work HARD to have BD as much as we did. Think I o'd yesterday, and we are going to dinner and drinks tonight to celebrate making it through fertile week with our sanity. Yay for TWW now.


----------



## babynewbie

Miss Doc, same here, we worked hard through our fertile week. It still wasn't as much as I would have liked but I'm hopeful with what we did manage. Enjoy your dinner and drinks, what a good idea :)


----------



## Janisdkh

BlueMoonBubba said:


> ladies based on my chart do you think we've dtd enough? i just know tomorrow dh won't want to do it anymore :(

Looks like you hit the bd timing just right, here is hoping for you! <3


----------



## Janisdkh

Anyone jotting down dpo symptoms? Wanna share?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

thank you ladies, I feel better now, we might give it a day break and try again on Monday.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MissDoc said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> ladies based on my chart do you think we've dtd enough? i just know tomorrow dh won't want to do it anymore :(
> 
> Bluemoon, looks like you have well timed BD. The thing is, with your positive OPK, you could O up to to 2-3 days after the first positive OPK. Unlikely, but possible. So if you O in 2-3 days, you'll need at least one more BD session. Maybe take a day off, then one more day of sex, then call it good?
> 
> I feel you ladies on the BD stress. We had to work HARD to have BD as much as we did. Think I o'd yesterday, and we are going to dinner and drinks tonight to celebrate making it through fertile week with our sanity. Yay for TWW now.Click to expand...

that's the only thing putting me off, i should've timed it better :dohh: oh well. if it doesn't happen this cycle then maybe next cycle.

hope you enjoy the much deserved night out x


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Catalyst said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> ladies based on my chart do you think we've dtd enough? i just know tomorrow dh won't want to do it anymore :(
> 
> I took a look, but I dont know how FF works realy so Im just going to ask. Is the x for sex? and the green is fertility window with the + standing for O?
> 
> If so :) I think you did a good job. I know that my SIL dtd 2-3 days before her O with her youngest and she fell pg. Were trying for a girl thats why they stopped. But they had a boy so :) hahaha
> 
> But if the x are sex then I would say you have a real good chance of geting pg. Wil Fx for you :DClick to expand...

thank you for looking:kiss: yes the x means BD and we would love to have a girl, she'd complete our family, but we weren't swaying this cycle (i'm getting desperate :haha:)



Janisdkh said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> ladies based on my chart do you think we've dtd enough? i just know tomorrow dh won't want to do it anymore :(
> 
> Looks like you hit the bd timing just right, here is hoping for you! <3Click to expand...

thanks for looking:flower: good luck to you too, hope this cycle brings us all our bfp!


Janisdkh said:


> Anyone jotting down dpo symptoms? Wanna share?


i had every symptom under the sun 2 cycles ago and ended up with a bfn. I'm going to start looking out for symptoms again this cycle since we're trying different things this cycle. Hopefully it works. Good luck.


----------



## Janisdkh

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> ladies based on my chart do you think we've dtd enough? i just know tomorrow dh won't want to do it anymore :(
> 
> I took a look, but I dont know how FF works realy so Im just going to ask. Is the x for sex? and the green is fertility window with the + standing for O?
> 
> If so :) I think you did a good job. I know that my SIL dtd 2-3 days before her O with her youngest and she fell pg. Were trying for a girl thats why they stopped. But they had a boy so :) hahaha
> 
> But if the x are sex then I would say you have a real good chance of geting pg. Wil Fx for you :DClick to expand...
> 
> thank you for looking:kiss: yes the x means BD and we would love to have a girl, she'd complete our family, but we weren't swaying this cycle (i'm getting desperate :haha:)
> 
> 
> 
> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> ladies based on my chart do you think we've dtd enough? i just know tomorrow dh won't want to do it anymore :(Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you hit the bd timing just right, here is hoping for you! <3Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for looking:flower: good luck to you too, hope this cycle brings us all our bfp!
> 
> 
> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> Anyone jotting down dpo symptoms? Wanna share?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i had every symptom under the sun 2 cycles ago and ended up with a bfn. I'm going to start looking out for symptoms again this cycle since we're trying different things this cycle. Hopefully it works. Good luck.Click to expand...


Same thing with me but last month and it was my 1st cycle after my loss. Such a shitty shitty thing to happen so I feel you :( I did though have different symptoms then when I was pregnant though... I didn't have sore boobs etc... I thought I might of started to at one point but nope


----------



## Littleone15

Janisdkh said:


> Anyone jotting down dpo symptoms? Wanna share?

I was so sure it was our month - nausea, sooo tired, starving with no appetite, and these new very sharp cramps either side of my belly button, and down by my uterus! And SOOO much cm. Still no AF, but after looking back through last months DPO journal, realised that most of the symptoms are the same for this month as last, Lol, I'm just not used to them! But! That's alright. Here's hoping that the witch stays away and I'm just being a little cynical ;)


----------



## flyingduster

Bluemoonbubba, that looks great to me. I conceived my first on only one bd for a full week either side.... Lol.

Woohoo for the sticks catalyst! Gooooood luck catching O!!

I'm in the boring early days of TWW, where no symptoms mean anything and there isn't really anything to spot anyway. I'm about 4dpo now.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

flyingduster said:


> Bluemoonbubba, that looks great to me. I conceived my first on only one bd for a full week either side.... Lol.
> 
> Woohoo for the sticks catalyst! Gooooood luck catching O!!
> 
> I'm in the boring early days of TWW, where no symptoms mean anything and there isn't really anything to spot anyway. I'm about 4dpo now.

that gives me hope thanks for looking, as they say, it only takes one time :wacko:

I dread the TWW , good thing I've stocked up on HPT to fuel my addiction:haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

can't wait to see the flashing :bfp: next to all the names on the first page :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

2 cycles ago I had every symptom possible and was so convinced but ended up with BFN. Last cycle I had zero symptoms at all and thought maybe no symptoms is a symptom lol! But BFN still. So I'm not really taking any notice of anything anymore.


----------



## ALiKO

Catalyst: thanks for adding me!

I'm super excited for sept. so that we can start seeing some flashing BFP signs!


----------



## Katy78

Our month is starting soon. I can't wait for all the BFPs.

I peed on an OPK for the first time this cycle, I'm on CD 11. Surprisingly, I got a nice light line which means that O might be coming a bit sooner this time. Yay!


----------



## MissDoc

I am 2 dpo. No real symptoms to speak of other than bloating and constipation but that's been going on for a few days. I am feeling hopeful for this cycle! Which I know is a mistake, bc I'll be all the more crushed later, but I'm giving into the hope anyway! 

Oh I read the funniest and most accurate article about the TWW. So true! Sept 10 can't come soon enough!

https://www.babble.com/pregnancy/the-8-stages-of-the-two-week-wait/


----------



## Hermione394

Soooo I completely lost my dinner last night. This never happens to me! 

Is it bad that I'm hoping it's a PG symptom?


----------



## flyingduster

MissDoc, that link was spot on!!!!! Hahaha. Every single time hu. Totally gonna try remember that and not go too insane, maaaaybe even hold out my early testing plan and not waste a test. Hah, I say that now, I doubt I'll be able to resist later!!

Hermione, nah it's not a bad thing to try find the good in horrible vomiting!! But really, you know it's highly unlikely too don't you? Xxx


It is Monday morning here, so sept is a mere few days awaaaaay. So exciting guys!!


----------



## tobemum

MissDoc that was seriously the funniest thing I have read in a long time! So so true! 'Going back to check the pregnancy test to see if it has changed'... I do this waaaaay to much haha 

Hope everyone is going well, not long now until September is here! I am only CD4 today so a little way to go for me but excited to follow you all this month. BFP'S for everyone I say!! Lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Omg that link is spot on it's hilarious every time i read it lol.


----------



## MissDoc

I love that article. I cycle through all of those steps pretty much every 24 hours. The first two days after ovulation I was happy and hopeful. Now I'm in the Google is my bff stage, but I also feel certain I'm pregnant, and certain I'm not pregnant, ALL at the same time. And I'm only 3dpo! I'm going to be insane before the half way mark. Lol.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Still early at 11dpiui.. 

I tried an frer this morning.. it's only a 4 hour hold. Can you see anything? Does it look like the beginning of a BFP? I could see a vvvvvv pink line but it didn't translate on camera I'm not due to test until September 1st

I've had nothing really in the way of symptoms until late 9dpiui - I have right sided cramping (I don't have a left ovary) I'm pretty burpy with a few waves of queasiness. I so want to be hopeful x
 



Attached Files:







20160829_101543.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Katy78

NovemberRayne, I think I see something. I hope it turns into an obvious BFP in a couple of days.


----------



## MissDoc

Rayne, I can sort of, almost, kind of see the start of a line at the top of the test. I would be holding and testing again tonight, but I'm impatient like that! If it's a curved frer, have caution. EVERY.SINGLE.CYCLE. I get a shadow line on the curved frers but I've never had a positive yet. So now I'm majorly skeptical of the curved ones, because I get my hopes up every time. But yours looks like the classic straight frer, and I'd be really hopeful if that's the case!


----------



## BabyReady13

Happy Monday ladies.....only a few more days until the Sept 1st testers! Hoping we all get our BFP's this month!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you MissDoc.. I'm crazy impatient myself lol it is one of the old style frer so I'm holding out a little hope.. how long should I hold tonight?


----------



## kristymarie17

Hey girls, can I join?? Will be testing around September 22nd.

Stupid AF showed up on Friday :( I hate her, so much. She even came a day earlier than I thought she was. OH was upset.

At least I won't have her for an out of town wedding that we are going to this week. We leave Wednesday and come back on Sunday. It'll be a nice mini get-away with OH and some of our family. - But still, was hoping I'd be the sober one of the bunch with a stick bean in my belly. I sound pathetic feeling sorry for myself. :|

on a brighter note, here's to trying in September! and crossing out fingers for as many BFP's as possible

lots and lots and LOTS of dust to all of us :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Happy Monday!! Rayne I really hope this is your bfp.

Today I'm just taking it easy as it's my birthday and I'm going to enjoy it.. I had a hard time a few days ago thinking Im going to be 32 and I'm still not a mom. But when it comes down to it I know that in five years none of this will matter as we will have our rainbow baby..


----------



## bumbleberry

Happy birthday Gagrlinpitt :flower: I was 32 with my first, fingers crossed for you! 

Welcome to all the new ladies, good luck all. 

Afm I'm 5dpo, no symptoms or anything but I'm not stressing over it atm as we've been so busy the past week so I've been distracted. Plus I'm not expecting any BFP as we only dtd on 1 day over our fertile week so chances are slim.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

bumbleberry said:


> Happy birthday Gagrlinpitt :flower: I was 32 with my first, fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, good luck all.
> 
> Afm I'm 5dpo, no symptoms or anything but I'm not stressing over it atm as we've been so busy the past week so I've been distracted. Plus I'm not expecting any BFP as we only dtd on 1 day over our fertile week so chances are slim.

Thank you! That gives me 3 months to get pregnant lol..


----------



## MissDoc

GaGrl, I was really hopeful that I would have a baby at 32 as well, but that ship has sailed as I'm closer to 33 than I am 32 now. Now I'm hoping for 33 and 35. Well, really I'm just hoping for babies at all, but it would be great if it could happen soon!


----------



## BabyReady13

November how are you feeling? Have you tested again? I'm so nervous about testing since I'm only 11dpiui might just wait until my bloodwork on Thursday


----------



## Mom15

Getting excited for September to start. Looks like we have at least one person testing/due for AF almost everyday. We may or may not try. Going on a trip home to Germany right when AF is due (at least I'm guessing as I'm quite irregular) and I'm not desperate to be pregnant yet, so it might be nice knowing for sure that I'm not pregnant and enjoying whatever food and drink I want and a return flight by myself with then 17mo old DS with a 7h layover. Ahhh

On a side note I had a Maya Abdominal massage and believe it or not a vaginal steam bath! I'd be happy to answer questions if anyone has any ;)


----------



## babynewbie

I feel like AF might be on her way, starting to get some cramps. Mild, but there. :(


----------



## bumbleberry

Fingers crossed she stays away babynewbie...

I'm 6dpo, and I said I wasn't going to symptom spot :dohh: I'm trying not to make anything of the temp dip I've had this morning. Plus I've noticed my sense of smell has become more noticeable again...


----------



## Dannypop

I know it sucks when you have a set age in mind for things to happen and life lands up taking you on a different path than you anticipated :( but your baby's little soul is right there waiting for the exact right time to join you on earth.

How's everyone's symptoms today? 
I'm 9DPO and have been a tad dizzy and breathless (I am quite fit so don't ever get breathless unless I am on the stepper at the gym!) Stuffy and runny nose but my sense of smell seems to be more sensitive despite being blocked up (had this exact same thing at the same DPO in June but it was a blighted ovum).
Crampy which was a sign with both my DS's but have had cramping every cycle this time round and BFN.

At least by 9DPO I could legitimately experience symptoms but still it's all hopeful guesswork!


----------



## flyingduster

November, I totally see a suuuuuper faint line!!! Eeee! Excited to see tomorrow's FMU one!

Bumbleberry, that could totally be an implantation dip!!! So exciting!!!

Dannypop, exciting at possible symptoms! i dunno how you can wait to test! Haha

Babynewbie, cramps are NOT a sure sign of anything, I had major AF cramps with my pregnancies too!!!

Mom15; a vaginal steam bath!!!???? That sounds... Intriguing! Hahaha


Afm I'm at 6dpo now, and beginning to get antsy again! I'm holding out till 9dpo, but sheesh I wanna test. Haha. I wiped yellow cm tonight and I've been crampy on and off. But nothing really to say anything.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, I'm 4dpo, but since O day I've had constant dull cramping and today it is more noticeable and it's getting sharper. It's too early for implantation and it's too late for Ovulation since I've already had my temp rise a few days ago and i tested twice today with an OPK and both stark white negative. I wonder what it could be, I've never ever had pain after Ovulation if feels like AF cramps if not sharper.


----------



## Aphy

I'm only at CD10 so still a ways to go for me, just waiting the days away. Feeling so tired the whole time which isn't helping with BD either. I usually O around CD15/16 so almost at my fertile period. Was thinking to BD CD11,13,15,16...think that is ok? (hoping DH can accommodate me so often!)


----------



## Katy78

Aphy, sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## MacBabby

Hi ladies,
I'm down for testing on 5th September but this month I O'd earlier than expected and today is 13 dpo, we got this :happydance:
I really hope we can start turning that first page into a load of flashing :bfp: sending you all lots and lots of positive vibes, love and :dust:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160830_00_15_25_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MacBabby said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm down for testing on 5th September but this month I O'd earlier than expected and today is 13 dpo, we got this :happydance:
> I really hope we can start turning that first page into a load of flashing :bfp: sending you all lots and lots of positive vibes, love and :dust:

Massive congratulations! wishing you a h&h 9 months:flower:


----------



## Katy78

Congrats, MacBabby!

September started well and it's not even here yet :thumbup:.


----------



## bumbleberry

Congratulations MacBabby!! Awesome :bfp:


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations MacBabby!


----------



## tobemum

Yay congrats MacBabby!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ok so the cramps are still there, I went to the restroom and when I wiped there was a lot of slimy greenish-yellowy cm (I'm disgusting I know) along with blood streaks. I'm really wondering what it might be, I just wish I was 6 or 7 dpo then I'd be happy that it's possible implantation but at 4dpo it's too early and impossible for it to be implantation.


----------



## MissDoc

Congrats, Macbaby! That's awesome! Starting Sept a little early and in the most perfect way possible!


----------



## Mom15

Great news MacBabby!!! Congrats :)


----------



## chocolatechip

Ahhhh MacBaby, how wonderful!! Congrats on the BFP!

Today I'm 5 dpo and the only thing I've really experienced is super sore nipples from O day until now. That's normal though and I've had this many times in BFN cycles so I'm doing my best to be realistic.


----------



## kristymarie17

yay!! Congrats MacBabby!!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Congrats Mac!!!


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations MacBabby :) hope you will have happy healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Dannypop

Congrats Mac!!!!!!!!!!!!



BlueMoonBubba said:


> Ok so the cramps are still there, I went to the restroom and when I wiped there was a lot of slimy greenish-yellowy cm (I'm disgusting I know) along with blood streaks. I'm really wondering what it might be, I just wish I was 6 or 7 dpo then I'd be happy that it's possible implantation but at 4dpo it's too early and impossible for it to be implantation.

Is there any chance that you could have O'd earlier than you think?


----------



## LuLu15

Congrats Mac!! 

Blue: it sounds like implantation!! Fx that's exactly what it is.


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations MacBabby!! :happydance:


----------



## MacBabby

Thanks ladies,
This was cycle 5 for us ttc #2 and it was the first time I've ever used opks (I don't chart). I had no idea that I was O'ing so early on in a cycle. If anyone is thinking of giving them a try I'd say if your cycles aren't completely predictable give it a go. They're so cheap too. I can't wait to see what next week is going to bring for the early September ladies x


----------



## flyingduster

Blue, it is totally possible for implanting to happen at 4dpo!! It's not COMMON, but it's totally possible!! 

Mac!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Woop woop!

I'm currently debating with myself the merit in testing on Friday, cos I realise I've only got on IC left when I thought I had a few. I do have a couple of other ones but I was keeping those to confirm a BFP, I don't really wanna use them for random checks!! At 9dpo I've only got a 50/50 chance of anything showing IF I'm definitely preg. Which isn't definite, so in fact it's potentially even less of a chance anything will show. But how can I hold out till Monday!?? Argh, I might just have to!!! I don't wanna totally waste a test whe I don't have any more cheapies :(


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I hope so ladies x could the possible dip in my chart be it?

I was testing with OPKs since CD8 and it did not turn positive up until CD11 so I don't think I o'd that early, however, I read online that embryos that implant early usually don't last long as the uterine lining is not thick enough :(


----------



## LuLu15

Blue: I'm not sure exactly how the lining works but before I get my IUI's they always do an US before to make sure lining is good and how many follies are there. Even with taking Clomid (which I guess can thin your lining) my lining is thick enough at that point...so I think you would be fine with your lining and implantation at this time. But does lining thicken over dpo?


----------



## clara_nb

Congrats Mac!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

LuLu15 said:


> Blue: I'm not sure exactly how the lining works but before I get my IUI's they always do an US before to make sure lining is good and how many follies are there. Even with taking Clomid (which I guess can thin your lining) my lining is thick enough at that point...so I think you would be fine with your lining and implantation at this time. But does lining thicken over dpo?

I'm not sure if the lining thickens after implantation. I'm reading online (of course google diagnosing myself) that some women implanted at 4dpo and went to have normal pregnancies. only time will tell :coffee:


----------



## Bfitz

Congratulations Macbabby!!!! Can't wait to see what else the month brings!!!


----------



## jessthemess

Congrats Mac! So exciting!!!


I'm CD8 today and I don't ovulate till about CD21, and I'm already sooooo impatient!


This group moves quick already haha love it


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

https://i68.tinypic.com/qs5tox.jpg
does anyone see what I'm seeing?


----------



## bumbleberry

Something keeps catching my eye Bubba.... Ooh exciting! :)


----------



## flyingduster

I don't see it yet blue, and you know to be wary of the curved frer don't you? I'm totally hopeful for you still, but it's eaaaaarly days yet!!!

My friend has come to my rescue!!! She has got her BFP recently, is about 5-6 weeks now, and is giving me all her spare ICs, sooooooo I can test on Friday like I planned to, AND still have more to test next week. Woot!


----------



## tobemum

I'm not seeing anything yet blue sorry. Is it still early?

Your lucky flyingduster! Not long now before you can start testing! I only have 1 frer left from last month and I told hubby I wouldn't get anymore but I think I might cave as it gets closer! 

Only cd6 today... aaarrrggghhhh this is going to be a long month!!


----------



## Catalyst

Jessthemess I have long cycles too. Im on cd17 and usualy ovulate between 18th and 21st. So it os near! Or should be.. time will tell this cycle.


----------



## BabyReady13

I'm out for Sept ladies....AF showed up this morning so on to cycle 2


----------



## Catalyst

BabyReady13 said:


> I'm out for Sept ladies....AF showed up this morning so on to cycle 2

Im sorry that the :witch: caught you :hugs: good luck! 

How long is your cycle? Not abel to test in the end of sept?


----------



## bumbleberry

7dpo for me, temp has risen again nicely this morning. Other than that not feeling much, I'm a bit tired but I'm putting that down to a lot going on at the minute for us. AF should arrive this Sunday so will see what happens :)


----------



## BabyReady13

I was actually just looking at the calendar and I will be able to test Sept 28/29 so I'm not out yet!


----------



## Mazzle

Can I join in please..... Testing around September 22! 

Already have one little boy (age 3.5) - this is cycle 5 TTC #2


----------



## Catalyst

BabyReady13 said:


> I was actually just looking at the calendar and I will be able to test Sept 28/29 so I'm not out yet!

That is whatmI was wondering about :) hahaha


----------



## chocolatechip

6 dpo here - just reporting a few symptoms. Low-grade nausea/diziness for the greater part of yesterday's work day, fatigue, and gassy (tmi).

Today I woke up with a similar nausea, but I'm trying not to read TOO much into it because I have felt all these things in BFN cycles too.

Hoping to see some BFPs in here in the near future. Good luck ladies!


----------



## OilyMamma

Just realized that DH is leaving on his hunting trip tomorrow. He will be gone a week and i should ovulate sometime friday or saturday. Booo!!
&#128547;


----------



## MissDoc

Bumble, looking at your chart and eyeing that perfect little dip followed by a rise. Feeling hopeful for you! 

Oily, if you O 2-3 days for now you're not totally out. BD today and tomorrow before he leaves!


5 DPO here and wishing I could speed up the process to a DPO where I could start testing! Lol. Know better than to start now, that's for sure. No matter what my crazy brain tries to tell me.


----------



## OilyMamma

MissDoc said:


> Bumble, looking at your chart and eyeing that perfect little dip followed by a rise. Feeling hopeful for you!
> 
> Oily, if you O 2-3 days for now you're not totally out. BD today and tomorrow before he leaves!
> 
> 
> 5 DPO here and wishing I could speed up the process to a DPO where I could start testing! Lol. Know better than to start now, that's for sure. No matter what my crazy brain tries to tell me.

Definitely will but its hard to be positive about so little activity lol.
fingers crossed for you. Being that early in the TWW drives me nuts!!


----------



## Catalyst

OilyMamma said:


> Definitely will but its hard to be positive about so little activity lol.
> fingers crossed for you. Being that early in the TWW drives me nuts!!

My SIL was swaying for a girl and they stopped bd 2-3 days before O. She got pg.. with a boy ;)


----------



## Bfitz

I get my progesterone level drawn tomorrow to see how well I ovulated. I'm so nervous because last month I only had one egg at about 17mm and my progesterone level drawn 7 dpo was only 11. The Dr said that meant I didn't ovulate well. I had two good sized eggs that should have been about 21mm at ovulation this month so I'm praying my progesterone is good. DH and I BD CD8, 10, 13(trigger shot am) , 14 (o day), and 15. Here's to hoping for good new tomorrow. Trying not to get my hopes up until I get my level back.


----------



## babynewbie

Oilymama get some BD in before he goes! You're still in with a chance! :)

Bfitz fingers crossed you get good results back! :hugs:

For me AF is due tomorrow, I'm 99.99% sure it's coming, I feel crampy and AF-y :(


----------



## Catalyst

Omgomgomg!!!!

Like most of you know I ttc july and got bfp august 5th but had mc at august 15th.
So I bought some opks to see this cycle if I ovulate or not.
So they came friday and I couls not not test so I did.. and again saturday both timea I got vvf lines, tad better on saturd. I usualy have long cycle (33-35) and had read about 6 weeks after mc was common. So I didnt think I would have a line today and rhought I was day early.. thought ovulation woulf be betweet cd 18 and 22.. im now on cd 17.
So I look at it after the 5 min and what a surprise! Two good lines! Almost as darl as the other maby just alike. I waited 5 min more and it is as dark.. but I second guess my self so.. here are some pic.. on on my phone so just links:
https://s1376.photobucket.com/user/.../20160831_172249_zpspje3wuri.jpg.html?filters[user]=145486950&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
https://s1376.photobucket.com/user/.../20160831_172322_zpsl64jybzs.jpg.html?filters[user]=145486950&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
https://s1376.photobucket.com/user/.../20160831_174145_zps3neb8jy5.jpg.html?filters[user]=145486950&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

So first is 10 min after testing nest us of that and the ones from fri and sat and last is 30 min after testing.

So whar do you think? I ovulating? Can I have this nice line and no egg?


----------



## Bfitz

Looks like a positive to me, BD today and tomorrow! Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## LuLu15

I agree. It looks positive!


----------



## Catalyst

Bfitz said:


> Looks like a positive to me, BD today and tomorrow! Lots of baby dust to you!




LuLu15 said:


> I agree. It looks positive!

I went downstairs to show my DH and he was like "we dtd yesterday, so should we not do it now and hope for a girl?!" hahaha :)
Not sure what we do. It is bit tempting to try it, it is a good chance with bd yesterday. But not sure if I can haha. We will see.. I wont be going to bed for about 3-4 hours :) haha


----------



## Janisdkh

Congrats MAC
BlueMoonBubba The CM and the streaks really sounds like a good sign to be honest...
Catalyst I would defo bed tonight anyways  

7dpo here, have some pressure in my belly, kind of annoying because it makes me think i have an infection or something. Really sore


----------



## LuLu15

Jan: I'm 7dpo too and am feeling that pressure in my belly and lower back, it started yesterday. I hope this is a good sign for us!!! &#128522;


----------



## flyingduster

Oh good luck catalyst!!! 

AFM I've decided I'm gonna try wait till sat/sun to test, cos I won't get the spare tests from my friend till next week, so my one cheapie is all I have till then, and I'd reeeeeallly hate to waste it on an early bfn!! It's Father's Day here on Sunday so it'd be a cute way to tell DH if it was BFP then, but if I test a bfn on Friday, I'll never know if it might have been a BFP on sun!!! Ill be away for the weekend so I won't be able to update you till Sunday night.


----------



## Littleone15

Hey ladies!

Good luck to all for this month, hoping you all get that BFP with super sticky beans. Tomorrow is D-day for me (app says to test today but I just can't bring myself to do it. I know if I get a BFN I'll cry so I'll wait till tomorrow when DF is home), I had a plethora of symptoms and then they all just vanished! I'm insanely hungry, my cervix is high, and I'm getting the typical twinges I've been getting since our MC and that's it's. So we're most probably out but where there's no AF, there could be BFPs! Can't wait to see how we all get on


----------



## Bfitz

I'm 6dpo and am also having pressure and cramping but I have this every time I trigger and I just took my second trigger as a booster yesterday morning. Time will tell.


----------



## Catalyst

flyingduster said:


> Oh good luck catalyst!!!
> 
> AFM I've decided I'm gonna try wait till sat/sun to test, cos I won't get the spare tests from my friend till next week, so my one cheapie is all I have till then, and I'd reeeeeallly hate to waste it on an early bfn!! It's Father's Day here on Sunday so it'd be a cute way to tell DH if it was BFP then, but if I test a bfn on Friday, I'll never know if it might have been a BFP on sun!!! Ill be away for the weekend so I won't be able to update you till Sunday night.

Thank you, Dh is torn like me. We dtd yesterday so in theary we should catch the egg, but you always want to make sure. He realy wants a girl, I knew he wanted but I can realy realy tell now. He asked me just few minuites ago if I wanted him to f... me.. romantic haha. Then he was like "but we want a girl, maby I should take a hot bath (suposed toslow the sperm so the girly one have chance) before we do it" haha

Oh my you are so near to testing!!! :D I will be on here refreshing on sunday!! :D Good luck!!


----------



## clara_nb

Nearly September, ladies! I am sending you all my best vibes. I am 7 dpo today and earlier when I wiped there was a small dot of blood. I did a manual check of my cervix and there was no more blood (tmi sorry). I am not sure what that could mean but it has never happened to me before. Earlier today I noticed some slight pains/cramps around where my uterus is.. it's hard not to make a mountain of a mole hill!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - just checking in. Just coming off AF. Not temping this month but will use OPKs. Can't believe this is already our 6th month TTC. I have an ultrasound next Tuesday to check uterus and ovaries. 

Good luck to those testing soon!


----------



## Catalyst

Good luck to you too Ask4joy
With my older I fell pg in 5th cycle so your time might be now :D


----------



## Janisdkh

Lulu oooooo yey not just me <3 Hoping for us!

Bfitz Here's hoping for you too! 

Clara that actually sounds promising to be honest.. I was hoping for some yellow gooey cm or some with blood :'(


----------



## trying4babyMc

Hi Ladies

I normally only read so it's my first time posting!! I need some sisterly love!!!!!!! No one except me and my hubby know we are TTC. It's 6 months now. And it's so hard keeping it to ourselves. I just don't want any pressure or people always looking and wondering if I'm preggo.
In in the TWW too. Hoping to test on 7th as we head on holidays on the 8th. And I don't want AF to show her face while on holiday :cry:
Every month I see good signs/symptoms but it's my mind playing tricks I think!!! I was on BC for soooo long, I forgot about all the PMS symptoms. 
I'm trying all the tricks, EPO, pineapple, grapefruit juice, whole full fat milk, expensive OPKs. Every month I get that smiley face I want and BD (until hubby is exhausted! I never thought I'd see the day that he says no to fun-times LOL. :nope:
At the moment, my CM has almost disappeared. But it still feels wet down there. For those who like to over share (!!!), how is your CM?


----------



## Mom15

45 min left in August :)

Been having some promising CM, but cervix is still way too firm & closed to get me truly excited. Good luck everyone!

Trying4babyMc - welcome! I hear you, we were the same when trying for number one. It's like everyone is staring at you and your every move. Drove me nuts. I'm sorry it has been a few months for you already. Maybe I can give you some hope. I was on birth control for 17 years. It took me about 9 months to conceive, although it was only 6 cycles as they were (are) 5-7weeks long. My cm was not very plenty full. The cycle I conceived I started taking vitex and noticed a change almost immediately. So if you haven't tried that maybe it's worth giving it a shot. I also think that my ovulation got stronger with time. So I hope you won't have to wait much longer!! Good luck :)


----------



## trying4babyMc

Thank you so much Mom15. You have really made my day. Why have I waited this long to post :dohh:

You story gives me lots of hope and positivity for the months ahead. Next cycle I'll start Vitex (I've already googled it and my pharmacy stock it!!). I have had irregular cycles over last 6 months, 24-27 days. The good side is that my O day comes around quickly LOL
6 more days until test day. Although, who am I kidding, I'll prob start on Saturday HAHA (7-8 DPO).


----------



## PeonieE

Hello, can I join with You? :) My mother tongue is not English, so please apology for my spelling mistakes.

Long story short, we are trying to have our second child. First is 3 years old boy :). From august we are ready for second one.
I am also testing in September (I think 5th or 6th - or maybe earlier :D ), my PP should start on 03.09. My cycle is 25 days long and I have had very weird cycle this month. On 10.08 were my last period, it lasted about 4 days, I´ve noticed that my OV is somewhere middle on the cycle, on the 12-13th day. This time, 3 days after my OV I was bleeding 1 day (not much 1-2 hours and next day soiled little brownish on panties). That is occurred one time earlier too, in June. Wise google says that this is normal?
I don´t know what to think, but hoping that i´m still going to have my BFP :)
good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Aphy

Welcome to all the new ladies  Glad we are all here to support each other. CD12 and nothing much to report. Woke up feeling nausea's but I think that might be a side effect from the Clomid I took. 

How is everyone else doing? September is finally here so let the BFP's begin!


----------



## Catalyst

Been having lot of ew cm today! So Im optimistic :)


----------



## Katy78

Welcome and good luck to all newcomers!

Catalyst, you're definately ovulating! O usually comes 24 - 36 hrs after the positive OPK. So Your O day is most likely CD 18 after all. I understand your girl/boy dilemma. They say you should stop BDing as soon as you get your BFP OPK if trying for a girl but it's so hard to stick to that. The most we've managed so far is BDing on the day I got my positive OPK and stopping after that.

AFM, after a relatively visible (still negative) line on an OPK on CD 11, all I got were barely visible lines. CD 15 is today and the test should be positive today if I compare to most cycles. I don't know. I've had some signs of O and this morning my OH said I was very wet down there (sorry for TMI) but it might be day or two later this cycle. I'll see in the afternoon when I test again.

September is here, bring on the BFPs!!!


----------



## GG1983

Hello Ladies,

I am new here and would like to join in if that is ok,

I am 33 and been ttc no 1 for a year now.

I am due AF on the 7th Sept and am 8dpo today.
GL :dust:
XXXX


----------



## DoubleLines

Good morning, testing day for me...

BFN with FMU on a CVS test :cry:

AF isn't due until the 6th so I'm hoping it's still too early. Fx for all you testers today!! :dust:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GG1983 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am new here and would like to join in if that is ok,
> 
> I am 33 and been ttc no 1 for a year now.
> 
> I am due AF on the 7th Sept and am 8dpo today.
> GL :dust:
> XXXX

welcome:hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Argh, I swear I posted earlier!! Lol.

I'm ahead of you guys, BUT it's nearly Friday the 2nd here, so where are our 1st testers!? Hahaha. 

And, hubby isn't coming on camp now, so I've decided to stick caution to the wind and test tomorrow morning anyway. It can be a friggen BFN, but then I can just stop obsessing until my friends spare tests arrive next week. So be it.

And if AF arrives first, then YAY too, cos then I was right about O, and I know I'm now fertile, and can work on catching the next egg.

I'm gonna be soooooo dismayed if I get a BFN all week and no AF. :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well ladies.. I'm just waiting on AF to show so we can officially start back TTC after my cp. It's been a very emotional month but I'm ready to get my bfp and forever baby.


----------



## GG1983

BlueMoonBubba said:


> GG1983 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am new here and would like to join in if that is ok,
> 
> I am 33 and been ttc no 1 for a year now.
> 
> I am due AF on the 7th Sept and am 8dpo today.
> GL :dust:
> XXXX
> 
> welcome:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you BlueMoonBubba :flower:
xx


----------



## GG1983

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Well ladies.. I'm just waiting on AF to show so we can officially start back TTC after my cp. It's been a very emotional month but I'm ready to get my bfp and forever baby.

Awww sorry to hear about your cp. 
Good Luck this month an FX for you :hugs:
xxx


----------



## jessthemess

Aphy said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies  Glad we are all here to support each other. CD12 and nothing much to report. Woke up feeling nausea's but I think that might be a side effect from the Clomid I took.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? September is finally here so let the BFP's begin!

We are super close cycle wise! I'm CD11 and also on Clomid. Plus I have PCOS :)

I've been having Clomid headaches, they are the worst!


----------



## Catalyst

It is just 9:30 here and I have had lot of ew cm :) :happydance: so Im optimistic having gotten pos opk yesterday :)


----------



## tobemum

Wow it's hard to keep up with this thread! Haha So many September testers now! 

Sounds very promising for O Catalyst!! Now for the dreaded tww... 

Still early days for me about a week away from O day. It has been hard though as we haven't told anyone we are ttc and a girl at work just found out she is 6 weeks pregnant and has been talking to me about it constantly which is great I love helping but I just want to be pregnant already so I can say something!! Lol


----------



## Aphy

Jess,how long have you been on Clomid? I still have the nausea,not subsiding even with nausea tablets &#128532; When do you expect to O?


----------



## Catalyst

tobemum said:


> Wow it's hard to keep up with this thread! Haha So many September testers now!
> 
> Sounds very promising for O Catalyst!! Now for the dreaded tww...
> 
> Still early days for me about a week away from O day. It has been hard though as we haven't told anyone we are ttc and a girl at work just found out she is 6 weeks pregnant and has been talking to me about it constantly which is great I love helping but I just want to be pregnant already so I can say something!! Lol

I can see in your sig that you both are 31 and that you have boys 4 and 6.
Me and DH are both 33 this year (he un jan Im october) and we have boys ages 7 and 4 (july 2009 and jan 2012). So similar :) hahaha
Would be cool to be bump buddies and have the same gender haha


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hey again.. 
Im officially supposed to test Sept 5th (my clinic want you to test a few days after AF date) but as I'm 14dpiui and some frers arrived in the post I tested.

Its smu and I only held for 2.5 hours (naughty I know) I need some eyes.. the pictures are of the same test one is tweaked I hope you ladies see what I do xxx
 



Attached Files:







20160901_141904.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 29









20160901_134952.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## tobemum

Catalyst said:


> tobemum said:
> 
> 
> Wow it's hard to keep up with this thread! Haha So many September testers now!
> 
> Sounds very promising for O Catalyst!! Now for the dreaded tww...
> 
> Still early days for me about a week away from O day. It has been hard though as we haven't told anyone we are ttc and a girl at work just found out she is 6 weeks pregnant and has been talking to me about it constantly which is great I love helping but I just want to be pregnant already so I can say something!! Lol
> 
> I can see in your sig that you voth are 31 and that you habe boys 4 and 6.
> Me and DH are both 33 this year (hes jan Im october) and we habe boys ages 7 and 4 (july 2009 and jan 2012). So similar :) hahaha
> Would be cool to be bump buddies and have the same gender hahaClick to expand...

How cool would that be!! We are testing nearly the same time too! I am trying to wait until 11dpo which will be 19th. Oh and my boy is jan 15 2012! Are you secretly hoping to conceive a girl? I was initially but would actually really love another boy now.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Rayne sprint is catching my eye for sure.


----------



## MommaM1008

My test date is September 1st also! AF was supposed to start yesterday- no sign of her yet. Trying to wait a few more days to make sure.. :/ Baby dust to all!


----------



## Catalyst

tobemum said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobemum said:
> 
> 
> Wow it's hard to keep up with this thread! Haha So many September testers now!
> 
> Sounds very promising for O Catalyst!! Now for the dreaded tww...
> 
> Still early days for me about a week away from O day. It has been hard though as we haven't told anyone we are ttc and a girl at work just found out she is 6 weeks pregnant and has been talking to me about it constantly which is great I love helping but I just want to be pregnant already so I can say something!! Lol
> 
> I can see in your sig that you voth are 31 and that you habe boys 4 and 6.
> Me and DH are both 33 this year (hes jan Im october) and we habe boys ages 7 and 4 (july 2009 and jan 2012). So similar :) hahaha
> Would be cool to be bump buddies and have the same gender hahaClick to expand...
> 
> How cool would that be!! We are testing nearly the same time too! I am trying to wait until 11dpo which will be 19th. Oh and my boy is jan 15 2012! Are you secretly hoping to conceive a girl? I was initially but would actually really love another boy now.Click to expand...

My boy is january 22nd 2012 :) just week apart!! :)
No secret that we would love to have a girl but we know we could have boy and that is ok :) we would be happy with it.


----------



## Catalyst

NovemberRayne said:


> Hey again..
> Im officially supposed to test Sept 5th (my clinic want you to test a few days after AF date) but as I'm 14dpiui and some frers arrived in the post I tested.
> 
> Its smu and I only held for 2.5 hours (naughty I know) I need some eyes.. the pictures are of the same test one is tweaked I hope you ladies see what I do xxx

I see what I think is a vvf line or a start of a bfp


----------



## Bfitz

My progesterone level today was 33!!!! Dr says my ovulation last week was a really good one! Only 8 days left in my tww! Can't wait to see all the positives this month!!


----------



## chocolatechip

7 dpo today and have been having light AF cramps since yesterday. I'm really trying not to read too much into it, but I want to be hopeful this month. Usually I'm a real Debbie Downer by this point in the TWW.


----------



## Mom15

Rayne - I see sth vf! Fx it gets darker!!


----------



## Mom15

I just had a thought...why hasn't anyone invented a glow in the dark test. Ha. That would be fun. Seems like it would take the guessing out of it.


----------



## PeonieE

NovemberRayne, yes there is faint line :)


----------



## bumbleberry

Rayne, I see something too! Fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## Catalyst

Did litle bit of updating on the list :) puting the first :bfp: on there :) hoping i will put it with NovemberRayne too :)

Of me is I took another opk today at 17:00, it is still positive! and it is bit darker than control line. Had some ovulation pains today. So... not pos yesterday? or just my ovulation just happened this afternoon?
Heres pic, fyrst is yesterday at 17:00 and middle 22:00 last (right) is from today at 17:00. Might take one again this evening and she what it showes.
https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/PhotoGrid_1472750301723_zps38jcwk5j.jpg


----------



## MacBabby

November Rayne I think I see something, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## MamaPlus2

Hey ladies! 

After a cp last month were trying again this month! These forums were what got me through those what if days. 

Af due the 13th but thinking I'll be testing on the 10th! 

So far dizziness, sensitive nipples, and nauseous are the only symptoms.

Fx and baby dust to all! &#128516;


----------



## Bfitz

NovemberRayne said:


> Hey again..
> Im officially supposed to test Sept 5th (my clinic want you to test a few days after AF date) but as I'm 14dpiui and some frers arrived in the post I tested.
> 
> Its smu and I only held for 2.5 hours (naughty I know) I need some eyes.. the pictures are of the same test one is tweaked I hope you ladies see what I do xxx

I think I see a faint line as well! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## babynewbie

NovemberRayne I see a line! Fingers crossed it gets darker!

BFN this morning. AF due today but no show so far. :coffee:


----------



## flyingduster

Argh rayne I can't see anything but so many others do I'm reeeeeaallly hopeful for you!!! 

Catalyst, that's a super positive, and the EWCM signals it too, so yeeeeeaaaahhh, go bd! Haha!

AFM it's Friday the second here, and I tested with FMU and had a stark white bfn. But it's ok, cos I knoooooow its early, I'm only 9dpo!!! I'm all good, I'm happy I tested so I could have a relaxing weekend at camp and be thoroughly distracted. I miiiiight test again on Monday with my other test, but I might wait till my friends spare tests arrive and test then so it might be tues or even wed. (13 or 14dpo)


----------



## NannySarah

I'm out for August (currently cd2) and looking forward to September being my lucky month! It's my first full cycle post-HSG and AF has been a doozy so far. My suggested test date is the 29th, but my last cycle was kind of odd, so we'll see! :coffee:


----------



## Catalyst

flyingduster said:


> Argh rayne I can't see anything but so many others do I'm reeeeeaallly hopeful for you!!!
> 
> Catalyst, that's a super positive, and the EWCM signals it too, so yeeeeeaaaahhh, go bd! Haha!
> 
> AFM it's Friday the second here, and I tested with FMU and had a stark white bfn. But it's ok, cos I knoooooow its early, I'm only 9dpo!!! I'm all good, I'm happy I tested so I could have a relaxing weekend at camp and be thoroughly distracted. I miiiiight test again on Monday with my other test, but I might wait till my friends spare tests arrive and test then so it might be tues or even wed. (13 or 14dpo)

I was hoping for sex this evening but then just about hour before I was thinking I should be in bed by when the phone rings and DH is called to work :S something doesnt work that he has to fix. He is a network engineer (think it is called that)...
Hope it is just a quick fix :) realy want to highten our chances!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Think I might test in the morning at 9dpo :/ Should I? Or should I hold out? Ugh I hate waitinggggggggggggg :'( 
I got a positive in April at 9dpo but my symptoms were so strong, i had like everything... This time, not so much :( 
Congrats on that beautiful BFP! <3


----------



## Katy78

NovemberRayne, I see it, very promising! FX this is it!

I was hoping to O today like most cycles but OPKs were negative so far :growlmad:. There was a light line yesterday and I really felt O pains so I hope it's positive today. This cycle feels loooooong...


----------



## Catalyst

So I waited for DH. Was so tired. It was after midnight. But we did bd.. but middle way my younger walked in on us! &#128551; so we haf to pause. Made him per and tool him to his bed where he complained not geting in our but stayed in so I went back to the master bedroom and we got back to it hahaha no problem.
So we gave it a good go :) 
Since I haf ovulationpain yesterday I am going to say 1dpo today :) :happydance: so now it is tww and fx!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Janisdkh said:


> Think I might test in the morning at 9dpo :/ Should I? Or should I hold out? Ugh I hate waitinggggggggggggg :'(
> I got a positive in April at 9dpo but my symptoms were so strong, i had like everything... This time, not so much :(
> Congrats on that beautiful BFP! <3

good luck:flower:


----------



## bumbleberry

Janisdkh said:


> Think I might test in the morning at 9dpo :/ Should I? Or should I hold out? Ugh I hate waitinggggggggggggg :'(
> I got a positive in April at 9dpo but my symptoms were so strong, i had like everything... This time, not so much :(
> Congrats on that beautiful BFP! <3

Spooky... our paths are quite similar! I'm 9dpo today as well but also had a BFP in April too which sadly ended :(

Fingers crossed we get our rainbows soon :thumbup:


----------



## BabyMaker3

I tested this morning at what I believe to be 10dpo and bfn I kinda feel like crying but I'm gonna wait it out and test again mid next week if AF doesn't arrive before then #bummed


----------



## GG1983

BabyMaker3 said:


> I tested this morning at what I believe to be 10dpo and bfn I kinda feel like crying but I'm gonna wait it out and test again mid next week if AF doesn't arrive before then #bummed

Hey BabyMaker3

I am 10 dpo and I also tested and got bfn :(
FX for you and I believe we are still in with a chance :flower:


----------



## NovemberRayne

15dpiui and I started having brown spotting today.. it's unusual for me, but I'm going to take it as AF is on her way.. so I'm out &#128532;


----------



## Janisdkh

bumbleberry said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> Think I might test in the morning at 9dpo :/ Should I? Or should I hold out? Ugh I hate waitinggggggggggggg :'(
> I got a positive in April at 9dpo but my symptoms were so strong, i had like everything... This time, not so much :(
> Congrats on that beautiful BFP! <3
> 
> Spooky... our paths are quite similar! I'm 9dpo today as well but also had a BFP in April too which sadly ended :(
> 
> Fingers crossed we get our rainbows soon :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think i remember you! :D I am so sorry you had a loss as well :( I ended up losing mine at 10.3 weeks due to it being a blighted ovum for the second time in a row :( I had three of those suckers in all. :'( Was a horrible experience.. I had to take a second round of pills(miso) up the hoo hoo to pass what did not come out in June, in July. So my body could be entirely messed up for all I know. 

I decided not to test today ladies and I will tomorrow morning.. I feel 10-11 dpo might be better for me.. I cant pin point the exact day really that I did ovulate so my dpo could give or take by 2 days. 

Goood luck to all of you!! xxxxxooooo


----------



## Dannypop

Finally caught up with this thread! I have read everybody's replies carefully and wish I could comment individually on everyone but just to say good luck to you all in all our different stages. And welcome new ladies. 

AFM I am 12DPO today and convinced that I am preg! I honestly will be shocked if AF arrives on Monday when she is due. Don't know why I am so sure this is my month but I just am! Have been a little breathless, crampy throughout (some of the cramping feels different to AF but lots of it could just be her on her broom ready to strike) and my sense of smell is strong again. Was strong like this at the same DPO 2 cycles ago with my blighted ovum.

It's my birthday tomorrow so it would be the best present ever

Only testing on Tuesday. Oh the willpower!!! Haha

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## chocolatechip

Dannypop said:


> Finally caught up with this thread! I have read everybody's replies carefully and wish I could comment individually on everyone but just to say good luck to you all in all our different stages. And welcome new ladies.
> 
> AFM I am 12DPO today and convinced that I am preg! I honestly will be shocked if AF arrives on Monday when she is due. Don't know why I am so sure this is my month but I just am! Have been a little breathless, crampy throughout (some of the cramping feels different to AF but lots of it could just be her on her broom ready to strike) and my sense of smell is strong again. Was strong like this at the same DPO 2 cycles ago with my blighted ovum.
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow so it would be the best present ever
> 
> Only testing on Tuesday. Oh the willpower!!! Haha
> 
> Best of luck to everyone

Hope you get your birthday wish - a BFP would truly be the best present ever.

I've also been having AF cramps starting from 6dpo and getting them quite intensely today at 8dpo. Normally I cramp starting at 10-12 dpo so I'm REALLY hoping the early onset is a good thing. We shall see. Fingers crossed that AF stays away for both of us! Best of luck.


----------



## DoubleLines

Babymaker3 - I'm 11dpo (BFN this morning) and feeling similar. I really thought I would see a positive this morning. Seriously hoping AF doesn't show on Monday. :cry:

Happy birthday Dannypop! A BFP would be an awesome present, enjoy your day! :flower:


----------



## MissDoc

Don't get too down ladies, as they say, not out til AF shows. I am only 7 dpo and tested, of course a bfn. I'm just so impatient. And desperate: I desperately want a BFP and wish it would happen this month. Trying and retrying is so very exhausting and defeating. Need a win so badly!


----------



## babynewbie

What a lovely birthday present that would be dannypop! :)

AF still hasn't shown so far today, but I'm still getting BFNs. Waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## MacBabby

Ladies who are 10dpo, don't loose heart. I got a bfn at 10dpo and it's still early really. Fingers crossed for you and you get your bfps in the next few days x


----------



## Catalyst

If I do recall I got bfn on 10dpo when I got pg with both my boys. Think I didnt get pos untill 12 or 13dpo and that was a faint line, not very faint but not dark either. And I am looking at one of my boys just now haha :) funny to recall memorys of him just being aline on a test in my mind hahaha.


----------



## bumbleberry

Yeah I had a bfn on my last pregnancy at 10 dpo but got a BFP a few days later too :)


----------



## babynewbie

With my daughter I got my first very faint positive at 19dpo! I had used opks but there's always the chance that I actually ovulated later so l wasn't as far on as I thought I was when I tested. But who knows! I'm just holding on to that thought for right now lol!


----------



## Janisdkh

I am so tired today and thankfully it's Friday. I do not have to wake up at 6am tomorrow morning.. I napped and just woke up , its 1pm.. Getting back on schedule is really really tough for me after the summer. 
Though my landlord is coming at 11am to pick up rent grrr. Why can't she come later? Like hello? People want to sleep in on weekends.
If I get a positive tomorrow ill be in a better mood  haha 

It's nice to hear some of you ladies getting negatives at 10dpo then positives. I bought two tests just in case I get a negative this early. I will test tomorrow at 10dpo and then again at 13dpo if i can hold out


----------



## babynewbie

I'm still waiting for AF or BFP... :wacko:

How is everyone else doing? :coffee:


----------



## Aphy

babynewbie said:


> I'm still waiting for AF or BFP... :wacko:
> 
> How is everyone else doing? :coffee:

Fx you get the BFP baby!

I think I O'd during the night last night so I'm just hanging around waiting for DH to get home from golf so we can try BD,had failed attempt last night so hoping we haven't missed it. This cycle feels like such a slow one!

Really excited to start seeing some BFP's in this thread!


----------



## tobemum

I second what you ladies have said about bfps, i didn't get a very faint line until 11dpo. Plus everyone is different and different implant times you can never say 100% your out until af comes! 

Keeping fingers crossed for those testing at the moment! 

I am just excited that my app told me I am.now in my fertile window haha


----------



## Dannypop

Chocolate eeeeek it's good news when you cramp throughout the tww in my opinion cause with both my boys this was my strongest sign! Will be so keen to see if you get a BFP!!

How many DPO is everyone?

Thanks for the birthday wishes :) 3 more days till I test! Sense of smell still so strong and had a dream that I took a HPT and it was positive. We wait and see ...!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

AF a no show today.. But I'm not sure how my body is going to do things since my cp.. So now we wait...


----------



## MacBabby

Gagrlinpitt said:


> AF a no show today.. But I'm not sure how my body is going to do things since my cp.. So now we wait...

Did you test at all yet? I hope you're getting your bfp x


----------



## Roschey

Good morning! Can I hope on here too?? I think I'm about 5 dpo today so maybe I'll try testing Thursday? I know it'll still be early but I'm so anxious!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Roschey said:


> Good morning! Can I hope on here too?? I think I'm about 5 dpo today so maybe I'll try testing Thursday? I know it'll still be early but I'm so anxious!!!

welcome and good luck:flower:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Mac I tested Thursday before I came to Florida.. Bfn. So unless I Od really late which is a possibility since I didn't chart, temp, or do opks.. I'm thinking not this month.


----------



## MacBabby

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Mac I tested Thursday before I came to Florida.. Bfn. So unless I Od really late which is a possibility since I didn't chart, temp, or do opks.. I'm thinking not this month.

Oh I see. Sorry about that, hope you're doing ok. Fingers crossed for a pleasant surprise. I do think it's a good idea to take a break from charting/opks etc l can see how it might turn someone's mission into a crusade and people just get battle weary! All the best x


----------



## Dannypop

Gagrlinpitt said:


> AF a no show today.. But I'm not sure how my body is going to do things since my cp.. So now we wait...

So frustrating hun! When are you going to test?


----------



## Kaiecee

Hi ladies I'm back I'll be testing tomorrow or Monday I'm already 2 days late but want to make sure I don't waste any tests. 

My surgery went well and had gallbladder surgery last month so it would be amazing if it's my bfp this month.


----------



## Dannypop

Wow Kaiecee that sounds positive! Literally, ha ha! I am due AF on Monday so will test Tuesday.


----------



## MissDoc

So today is 8 DPO and I got a squinter on two Wondfos with FMU. So I tested with a FRER second morning urine and light positive... Not a squinter. Holy crap. My first ever positive pregnancy test! Tried a digi too but it was BFN.

I sort of wish I hadn't tested this early, because the chance it sticks is just so low and that makes me nervous. Like mega scared. But I am thrilled to finally learn what a positive looks like from my own experience! I cried. This pursuit of pregnancy has just been so hard! Please stick, little ball of cells! Please oh please oh please!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks I hope this is it I had a very light pink spotting the other day but nothing now and I'm never late always a day early if anything


----------



## chocolatechip

Oooh, MissDoc I know you're worried but that sounds really hopeful!

Welcome back Kaiecee, hope this is your month.

AFM, I'm at 9dpo and just feeling out all of a sudden. I'd been having AF cramps for the last few days but now they're just gone and I'm wondering if it might've just been an upset tummy. Now I'm super itchy but I don't think that has anything to do with pregnancy.


----------



## Catalyst

Missdoc - that sounds promising :) congratulations!! :D hope it is a sticky one!!

Kaiecee - welcome back, sound like you are pg already :D haha hope you get bfp on your test!!

Danny - I am kind of confused about what dpo I am. Would be nice to get your girls opinion :)

On the pic from the top it is opk from
friday
saturday
wednesday 17:00
wednesday 22:00
Thursday 17:00
Thursday 22:00
Friday 20:30
https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/20160902_201700_zpsyybdm41c.jpg

So I am not sure.. do I take wednesday or thursday test as pos? is then the ovulation on thurday or friday? Am i 1 or 2 dpo today? Hahaha


----------



## Kaiecee

Catalyst said:


> Missdoc - that sounds promising :) congratulations!! :D hope it is a sticky one!!
> 
> Kaiecee - welcome back, sound like you are pg already :D haha hope you get bfp on your test!!
> 
> Danny - I am kind of confused about what dpo I am. Would be nice to get your girls opinion :)
> 
> On the pic from the top it is opk from
> friday
> saturday
> wednesday 17:00
> wednesday 22:00
> Thursday 17:00
> Thursday 22:00
> Friday 20:30
> https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/20160902_201700_zpsyybdm41c.jpg
> 
> So I am not sure.. do I take wednesday or thursday test as pos? is then the ovulation on thurday or friday? Am i 1 or 2 dpo today? Hahaha


I'd say Wednesday definitely


----------



## MissDoc

I'd agree, looks like Wednesday was your positive! For my, my o day is usually 2 days after the positive, but for a lot of women it's just one day after their positive. Can only confirm with temps and or cervical fluid checks.


----------



## Catalyst

MissDoc said:


> I'd agree, looks like Wednesday was your positive! For my, my o day is usually 2 days after the positive, but for a lot of women it's just one day after their positive. Can only confirm with temps and or cervical fluid checks.

I did have a lot of ew cm on thursday morning and had ovulation pains, worst that afternoon. So maby pos opk wednesday and O thursday?


----------



## babynewbie

Yay missdoc! :happydance: sticky dust coming your way :dust:

Catalyst I'd say you ovulated Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## LuLu15

I agree catalyst. Pos opk Wednesday and by the sounds of it you O'd sometimes Thursday! Good luck!!! &#128522;


----------



## Kaiecee

They are right u got a +++ Wednesday so I'd say Thursday as Ov day.


----------



## littlefishygg

AF is due on the 17th. This is our 2nd month TTC number 2. I think I will ovulate in the next 2ish days. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Dannypop

Missdoc hooray congrats!!! I know how cautious you must feel but every day as it comes ok?

Cat I have never used OPKs but it looks like the 4th from the top is the strongest line if that's helps?

AFM: was so bleak when I woke up this morning with strong dull cramps all over my abdomen. AF due tomorrow morning but I get these EXACT cramps just before I start bleeding. Pregnancy cramps feel different for me. The cramps this morning were very obvious AF cramps. I got out of bed shaking I was so upset. Also I get (TMI) loose stool when AF come which I had this morning. So even though she is due tomorrow I assume this is her signaling her arrival soon.


----------



## flyingduster

Eeee, missdoc, congrats and good luck and careful excited hugs to youuuuuuu!!!

Catalyst, I reckon wed was your strongest pos, though thurs was a technical pos too but going by your symptoms you probably Od on Thursday! 

AFM, I'm home from camp and I feel like crap. Sigh. Hubby is having a hard time at the moment with his depression and anxiety, so I'm struggling to cope with the kids who are coming down from the high of camp, plus a hubby who isn't coping with the kids being kids, and I'm exhausted from camp and the kids slept all the way home so are now up at after 9pm and I wanna be left aloooooonnnnne. Sigh. So right now I'd be happy to not be pregnant!! Lmao. No, not really, but sometimes this parenting shizz is haaaaard and I do question why I want another. Lol. 

So I'm 11dpo now. I doubt il test in the morning cos I don't wanna waste my decent tests. I'll wait till my friends spare ones arrive, which will hopefully be tomorrow.


----------



## Dannypop

Shame Flying I am so sorry. That is really hard. I hope your DH starts to feel back on track soon. 

I know how tough it is when you want 3 but your other 2 are acting up or aren't sleeping and you think if I am this exhausted when not pregnant then how will I cope with them when I am?! And then you think maybe you should wait a bit longer but you know how keen you are for this so at least if you are preg you can tell yourself my kids are driving me nuts and I am exhausted but it's because of my little bean growing inside me :)


----------



## Catalyst

Danny - it is like they say you aint out till you are out. Hope the which stays away :)
Flyingduster - eeekk! So closr to testing!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Katy78

Congrats MissDoc! I hope this is a sticky bean!

Catalyst, I'd say that you got your positive on Wednesday and O'ed on Thursday. Good luck!

AFM, I got my positive opk on Friday and O'ed on Sat which means I'm 1 dpo today. We haven't bd'ed since Thursday evening because we're trying for a girl.


----------



## Catalyst

Katy :) hope you get a girl sticky bean :)
I could not hold completely off even if we would like to sway for a girl.


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Missdoc! Fx it's a sticky bean! Keep us updated on progression 

Catalyst,definitely positive Wednesday and probably O Thursday

Flying,I hope DH feels stronger soon so he can help out a bit more. You must be quite frazzled by now!

Katy,I also suspect I O'd Saturday so I am also officially putting myself as 1dpo.now let's hope this TWW flys by


----------



## Catalyst

Then we are three very close regarding our testing day :) 
:dust: to us all! :D


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

All I'm thinking I Od later then usual.. AF was set to arrive yesterday and no sign of her.. My bbs are sore and over been nauseated pretty bad.. I was talking to my step dad who's an Obgyn and he said after a cp it can take from 4-6 weeks for another cycle.. So now I will wait for my follow up September 13 with my Obgyn.


----------



## MissDoc

Thanks ladies! Feeling the love! 

On progression, this morning's Wondfo looks a bit darker (still very light), and FRER looks lighter! What the F, FRER, so not cool. But a digital weeks estimator was positive. Hallelujah. That gives me some hope but I'm still so scared of losing it. I can believe my positives came so incredibly early. 

My uterus does feel like it's going through a taffy puller and feels bruised so that gives me some hope that things may be happening. My boobs are also getting tender (no pain, just tenderness, like slight uncomfortable to lay on my stomach, but tolerable).


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Missdoc! FX this is your sticky bean!


----------



## Katy78

So we're cycle buddies, Catalyst and Aphy. When are you testing? My AF is due on the 14th or 15th and I won't be testing before then.


----------



## Aphy

I expect AF anytime from 18th onwards. Im going to try hold out til 12dpo but I also know how impulsive I am with poas &#128563;

Congrats on the digital Missdoc! As long as there is progression it's a good sign and if digi is picking it up already,then that's excellent! Fx!


----------



## Mom15

I think the vaginal steam bath and Mayan massage I did are working. At least I am getting quite a bit of fertile cm. Cervix doesn't seem high enough yet for O but maybe in a couple of days?? Anyone struggling with little EWCM the steam bath seems to really have increased what I usually get.


----------



## Mom15

MissDoc - FX it's a sticky bean, sounds like your numbers are going up if the digi registered today but not yesterday!!


----------



## Catalyst

Katy78 said:


> So we're cycle buddies, Catalyst and Aphy. When are you testing? My AF is due on the 14th or 15th and I won't be testing before then.

Think 15yh or 16th. Got pos opk 4-5 days earlyer than i expected. Was thonking the 19th/20th before but if I go with the pos opk 15th/16th :)


----------



## ALiKO

Hey ladies! Im actually due to test today but I'm super confused.

Today is the day Af is supposed to show up if she's coming but she has not shown her face. I do not want to get too excited because I was thinking this entire time that I O'd cd22 with a coverline of 36.45 degrees celcius but FF just gave me crosshairs with cd23 being O day and a coverline of 36.52. To top it off my temps did take a nose dive which happens before Af so I guess there is a chance that I can actually be 14dpo today instead of 15dpo.

Now im confused as to which day I actually O'd. Any thoughts girlies?


----------



## baseball_mom

Can I join? After what I'm pretty sure was my second chemical last month, I'm hoping for a sticky bean this cycle. I will be testing on the 26th. Baby dust to all!


----------



## clara_nb

Congrats Missdoc and good luck to everyone else! Today I am 11 dpo (last day of my typical LP, with AF due to start tomorrow) and I haven't had any of my usual pms symptoms yet, but also no other symptoms. Maybe my lp is longer now after my surgery? I will be testing tomorrow if I am not too scared lol


----------



## flyingduster

I might be an odd ball here buuuut IM SOOOOOOOOOO HAAAAAPPPPPYYYY!!! 

AF arrived this morning!! :witch::happydance::witch::happydance::witch::happydance::witch::happydance::witch::happydance:

According to my fertility app, she was 2042 days late. 5 years, 8 months!! It's been a looooong long time since she showed!! It was when I was TTC my first baby! I then got pregnant on the first egg, two years after he was born, and now my youngest is two and fiiiiinally she is here!! 

I am ECSTATIC. It means that I was RIGHT that I did O about 12 days ago, and that my body is baaaaack in the game! 

CD1! Bring it on!!!! I miiiiight still get to test at the end of the month, it just depends on when I O again really. We shall see!


----------



## Janisdkh

Grats missdoc!

I tested yesterday at 10dpo and a clear negative :( 
I am waiting till 13dpo.. I think I am out this month, I feel nothing


----------



## Catalyst

flyingduster said:


> I might be an odd ball here buuuut IM SOOOOOOOOOO HAAAAAPPPPPYYYY!!!
> 
> AF arrived this morning!! :witch::happydance::witch::happydance::witch::happydance::witch::happydance::witch::happydance:
> 
> According to my fertility app, she was 2042 days late. 5 years, 8 months!! It's been a looooong long time since she showed!! It was when I was TTC my first baby! I then got pregnant on the first egg, two years after he was born, and now my youngest is two and fiiiiinally she is here!!
> 
> I am ECSTATIC. It means that I was RIGHT that I did O about 12 days ago, and that my body is baaaaack in the game!
> 
> CD1! Bring it on!!!! I miiiiight still get to test at the end of the month, it just depends on when I O again really. We shall see!

That is a good news :) no wonder you are happy :)
Hope you get to test with us in september ;)


----------



## Catalyst

Aphy said:


> I expect AF anytime from 18th onwards. Im going to try hold out til 12dpo but I also know how impulsive I am with poas &#128563;
> 
> Congrats on the digital Missdoc! As long as there is progression it's a good sign and if digi is picking it up already,then that's excellent! Fx!

I am like you. Like last weekend my opk and pg test came in the mail friday and for fun I used an opk. Vvf and knew I was not close to O so I decited to wait.. what do I do? Used another saturday... and it was kind of on autopilot, like when I had dipped I wad likr "oh yeah I was going to wait!"
So me saying Im not testing till AF should arrive is unlikely to happen hahaha. But I am afraid of geting a line too soon so nervus about testing early and fraid I cant wait till I should and test early.


----------



## Roschey

Wow ladies! I've missed a ton since I logged in last! Congrats on AF duster! Isn't it such a strange feeling to be looking forward to AF when you're TTC?? I was the same way after I lost my angel baby! I wish you so much luck this cycle! Keep us posted!!

AFM- CP still soft and high, still a lot of CM that is kind of the consistency of cheap lotion. I did get pretty nauseous at lunch at olive garden today- with food I'm used to eating! I think I'm only 5 or 6 dpo- could it be too early for any symptoms like this yet?? Ugh!!! Hate the wait!


----------



## ALiKO

Baseball_mom: hello and welcome :wave:. I'm sure you'll find a great support group here. Baby dust to you!

Flyingduster: hey cycle buddy :hugs: lol. I'm also cd1 as of 2day. Maybe because this was my 1st month TTCing but I myself wasn't upset and actually a little happy as well when Af showed up. It confirmed my O date so now I have a definite pattern of when I O so that I may BD accordingly :happydance:.

Afm, unfortunately ladies im out this month as Af showed up this afternoon. Won't be testing again until around the 1st week of October when Af is due. Fx crossed ladies and baby dust to all!


----------



## clara_nb

Sorry to hear, Aliko. I am also out-- AF showed up here this evening, too. I am also not testing again until October. DW is maybe gonna try next month, too. We are getting really impatient for our baby and we have twice the uteri (is that the plural of uterus? Lol) so we might as well use them! Initially I thought it would make me sad and jealous if she gets pregnant and I haven't yet but it won't even matter once we have our baby in our arms. And maybe I will have our second :) it would give me time to get things sorted out with my fertility. 

Best of luck to everyone. I wish you all sticky little beans!!!


----------



## McDanny

Can you put me down for the 10th? that's when AF is due for me.


----------



## Goldee

Hey ladies! I'm on 4DPO (IUI) and September 16th is my scheduled blood test!


----------



## trying4babyMc

I'm out :( AF showed up three days early 
Good luck to all you ladies still in!!!


----------



## Dannypop

Hi to the new ladies and welcome! You've officially found the perfect place for support. 

Clara, Aliko and Trying; so sorry AF nabbed you this month. And Flying hooray! I totally get how big this is for you. It's is truly wonderful. 

AFM: so AF is due today. Last month she arrived Monday at about 5am and I am usually quite clockwork. It is now 8.30 and no sign. Also, I've had no more of those hectic cramps that I had yesterday morning. Woke up throughout the night monitoring my cramps and they were just gentle -with that feeling of being heavy and full in my uterus. I dare say I am starting to feel hopeful again. I have been convinced that this month is my month! I've always had the feeling April baby and my baby would be due 8 May and perhaps come a week or so early so .... :)


----------



## PeonieE

Hi all!

So I tested on Saturday and....its positive :)
Actually I thought it will not happen this month. Will see doctor on end September!

I wish You all lots of baby dust too!
 



Attached Files:







14182626_1289216061111257_1064401420_n.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Peonie! Happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats PeonieE!


----------



## writermum1

Hi ladies! It's my ovulation day today and I'll be testing September 19! 

Good luck! :)


----------



## Catalyst

Congratz pionie :)
Sorry girls that got the AF. Hope next month will be your month :dust:
I will fo over the few days to see who are new who are out who are pg :happydance: and who have changed their date. Will do that later today.


----------



## bumbleberry

Congrats to those with BFPs.

Afm I'm definitely out this month, was rushed into hospital last night with appendicitis, currently waiting on surgery. They did a preg test and it was negative which is just as well considering. I doubt I'll be TTC for a month or so now. 

Good luck to all those still waiting :flower:


----------



## Katy78

Oh, I'm sorry, bumbleberry! I hope that you heal soon and get your BFP as soon as you start TTC again. Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## Aphy

Oh no Bumbleberry! GL with surgery and I hope you are pain free very soon!


----------



## Dannypop

Bumble I am so sorry that is quite an ordeal. Hope you recover quickly, both physically and emotionally.

Pionie what a lovely test! Congrats!

AFM I have spent the whole day shaking with adrenaline and nerves. Keep thinking AF has arrived and I rush to the loo to check but so far not even a trace! Just watery-ish CM.

If AF is a no-show by tonight I will go buy a test tomorrow morning and test either tomorrow or Wednesday as I will pretty much know that it's a BFP as I am never late. Every hour at a time ... I don't want to get too confident but I can't help but think this may be it!!


----------



## MissDoc

Oh no Bumble! I'm so sorry. I hope it all goes super quickly and smoothly!

Peonie, congrats! Isn't it so very exciting! I want all of us to have this awesome feeling!

Catalyst, thanks for your work maintaining this thread! 

Danny, now I'm anxious for you to test as well!! You have willpower of steel to have waited this long (says the lady who started testing 7 dpo, lol).

For those of you who are out, have done wine and a super hot bath and revel in the pleasures you can until you get right back into the next cycle!

For those of you who are in your TWW, I know it's painstakingly slow, but keep trudging along and distracting yourself and sooner or later the TWW will finally pass and you'll be peeing on sticks!


----------



## MacBabby

WOW MissDoc & PeonieE that's wonderful news for you both, congratulations I hope you both have healthy and happy pregnancies x x x 

So does that make the Septmeber tally 3x :bfp:??? Wonderful, good luck to all you September ladies :dust:


----------



## MacBabby

bumbleberry said:


> Congrats to those with BFPs.
> 
> Afm I'm definitely out this month, was rushed into hospital last night with appendicitis, currently waiting on surgery. They did a preg test and it was negative which is just as well considering. I doubt I'll be TTC for a month or so now.
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting :flower:

Blimey Bumbleberry, what a week! I hope you recover quickly. All the best for when you get back on it :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Peonie congrats.

Currently I'm two days late for AF.. I think my body is doing some adjusting after my mc... If I don't start by next Saturday I'll test.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

ladies im feeling hopeless i feel like im out been cramping and feel like AF is on her way.


----------



## ALiKO

Bluemoonbubba: don't feel out yet. Pregnancy can a lot of the time feel exactly like Af is starting. How long is your LP normally?

And congrats to all the new bfp's!


----------



## Roschey

Yay peonie!!! How exciting!!


Bumble- I'm so sorry! Get better soon!!!


----------



## LuLu15

Bumble- so sorry about having to get surgery. Good luck and hope to see you on the ttc train soon! &#128522;

Blue: I've got everything crossed for you! It's true that af signs are very if not almost exactly like very early pregnancy signs. 

Good luck to all the BFPs!!! 

And I'm sorry to the ladies that af got!! Enjoy a nice glass of wine or 2 &#128522; 

Afm: 12dpo I see a faint something on my test this morning but want to make sure it gets darker and I think my RE's office is closed today due to the Holiday.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

ALiKO said:


> Bluemoonbubba: don't feel out yet. Pregnancy can a lot of the time feel exactly like Af is starting. How long is your LP normally?
> 
> And congrats to all the new bfp's!

i'm either 9 or 10 dpo, i've had AF cramps since 1dpo and it got worse yesterday and today its very uncomfortable, i have clockworks cycle of 28 days and a 14 day LP. i have really really sore boobs but ive been testing stark white negatives :cry: i just really want this cycle to be over so i can start fresh :cry:


----------



## ALiKO

Blue: I understand. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you :)

Bumble: just read up on your situation and I am really sorry to hear that, but here's to a smooth sugery and speedy recovery :flower:


----------



## chocolatechip

Congrats Peonie and all other BFPs!

I'm 11 dpo today and I think I'd be kidding myself if I said I thought this was my month. My boobs are a bit tender and my stomach's been acting weird for the past few days, but that's all. Sigh.


----------



## Dannypop

Gagrlin test test! From what I remember you've had a rough time of ups and downs the last little while. I really hope this is your sticky BFP.

Bluemoon I think there is so much hope for you! I was CONVINCED I was out judging from yesterday's cramps. They were so typical of AF and not at all like the pregnancy cramps I get. But she is still a no-show and I am so on-time every month so I just know that a BFP is around the corner!! 

Plus at 9/10DPO that is normally spot on when implantation happens. I had terrible cramps when I implanted in my previous pregnancies. This time I just got one sharp twang that lasted a few seconds and I was like, boo is that all? It sounds so promising for you!

Lulu that sounds really goooood!

I am testing tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beckyttc3

Just joined this site and wanted to say hello and wish you all luck. I'm ttc number 3, been about 7 cycles but now back to charting. 1 dpo so test day 19th. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Danny im waiting until next Saturday


----------



## LuLu15

Danny: fx for you!! Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Can't wait to test again. Had possible ib and many other symptoms. Everything I read and everyone I've asked said to wait a few days after bleed/spotting to test
Spotting started when af was due, but happened same way with my sister. So, it doesn't necessarily happen before af due, no cramps at all, sore sore sore bbs, stuffy nose, migraines like with dd in 2013, moody.


----------



## Catalyst

So I have updated, 3 pos and one maby. Wonder Rayne if it was AF or if the faint line you saw got darker?

Welcome to all new one.

bumble - im sorry about the surgery, hope you get well fast and ttc soon.

So I am just 4 dpo, and not sure how I feel. Feel kind of out of the game even if it is so shortly after O. I have had some cramps, pressure feeling now and then. But what I think gives me the notion Im out is that I have had twice today some stabbing pain in my vagina, not uterus. I sometimes get this when Af is starting, it is sometimes what makes me sure AF is just around the corner.
I have had a bit of throbbing in my brest today but not sore. 

So time will show I guess.

excited to see your test tomorrow danny! Fx! :dust:


----------



## Janisdkh

PeonieE - <3 How awesome ! What a nice positive too <3

Bumble - I am so sorry honey.. Get well xxo

peanut - hoping the spotting was IB! Good luck xxo


I will be testing in the morning.. I doubt it will come out positive.. I feel normal lol no cramps, no sore boobs.. I usually get some cramping a few days before my period and it's due on the 8th so nothing much really. Though last month I had lots of symptoms including cramping since 3 dpo (Just no sore boobs at all) and it was negative. My body is taking more time I guess since my loss...

Then again I might be 10 dpo instead of 12 dpo so we will see...


----------



## MamaPlus2

My goodness! Quite a fair amount of BFP's for early September. Congrats to all of the lucky mama's so far and Fx for the rest of us! 

I have been silently stalking your stories haha and today's activity has given me a serious itch to POAS... I'm only 8dpo but I'm at that point haha. Someone talk me down! &#128541;


----------



## Goldee

Congrats to all the positives already! :) 

fx'd for a speedy recovery Bumble x

Mamaplus2 I'm only 5dpo and already feeling the need to start poas and I'm trying to make myself wait till the 16th! How do people wait?! 

I usually have super sore bb's by now, but it sucks being so early in the tww and trying to symptom spot when there's nothing really to spot yet :wacko:


----------



## Catalyst

Im also amazed by how many positives are already here and the month has just begun!! :) hope it is a lucky group to be in and many many of us get a :bfp: this month!!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## MissDoc

MamaPlus, I'm not one to talk you off a ledge... I'm a pee-on-a-stick-aholic. And I got my recent BFP at 8 dpo... So I'm all about early testing! Lol.


----------



## MamaPlus2

Golden - I've been talking myself down since then &#128514;

Miss Doc - so funny you commented.... I stalked your posts all the way back &#128514;&#128514; just before that post. Very similar everythin! Haha I saw that you were one of the lucky early birds! That's so amazing, congratulations! 

They're all sleeping right now.. I could hope in the car and be back and have POAS before anyone would be the wiser haha &#128541;


----------



## MamaPlus2

Miss Doc - it's like you sensed I need your encouragement to go buy a test!


----------



## Mom15

Congrats to all the BFPs so far! 
Sorry for those who are out! 

I think I am O'ing today or tomorrow and I have more ewcm than I have ever had. So today is CD 22 and that would be very early for me, a new record in fact. Now that being said I'm already out. We decided to skip this cycle as we are going to Germany at the end of the month and it just seems easier knowing I am not pregnant. Sorry for being boring, but it'll still be a suspense as I am hoping for a longer LP. Last was 8 days. Still nursing, which is why. So more than 8 days will be my personal bfp.


----------



## tobemum

Eeeeeeekkk Congrats to the ladies with BFPs!!!! I can hardly keep up at the moment! Lol 

Those wanting to test early I would say do it but you have to be prepared for it to be a BFN and not be discouraged! 

I seem to be a bit more relaxed this month than I was last month which is better as just getting through each day was a struggle! Only 2 days to go before O so getting excited.


----------



## tobemum

Mom15- your not being boring!! We are here to support no matter where you are in your journey! Fingers crossed you get your longer lp this month.


----------



## OilyMamma

Congratulations for all you ladies with BFPS this month
Still keeping my fingers crossed for those still waiting.


----------



## Mom15

tobemum - thank you for your kind words!! Good luck, your tww is so close :)


----------



## Mom15

Flying - so exciting you were right! I remember how thrilled I was to get my first pp Af. That excitement wore off after a day and it turned into "I forgot how much I don't like having my period" :)


----------



## DoubleLines

Oh well ladies, I'm unfortunately out AF reared her ugly head today right on time. 

Congrats to all you ladies though getting BFPs!!! And extra :dust: to everyone still in the TWW. Looking forward to trying again in a week or so!


----------



## peanutmomma

Hoping my slight spotting was ib, really want to test and having a hard time waiting a couple more days and seeing bfn! I feel it was rare to even have had my dd and wondering if I am lucky and blessed enough to be pregnant again. Fx for everyone. I literally want to cry bc if it is bfn I am so lost with all these symptoms


----------



## bumbleberry

Wow thank you so much everyone for the well wishes! :hugs: 
Currently I feel like I've done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson!! :wacko: 
I'll keep popping by this thread as I hope each one of you get your bfps. Afm I should hopefully be back on the ttc train for October though :) xxx


----------



## Dannypop

Mom15 it doesn't matter what part of the ttc journey you are on -whether you are desperate for your AF like flying because you just want to know that you can O ... Or a planned holiday and not wanting to get a BFP before you get back ... each little bit counts and so stay with us while you journey even if you are on a bit of a pause. 

Peanut our bodies are so confusing and don't do the same things every month so hang in there -it's horrid when we get mixed signals with symptoms. It is normal to feel like it was rare to get pregnant and you don't trust it can happen again but you can and will!

Doublelines sorry about your AF. Hugs to everyone who had the awful witch arrive. 

Want to reply to everyone individually but I can't go back a page to check all the comments so consider yourself hugged/high-fived/fingers crossed/encouraged etc xxx

AFM Grrrrrr I didn't want to buy a test yesterday afternoon in case AF still did a last-minute show last night so now I am officially 1 day late and I want to test with FMU so I will buy a test today and only test tomorrow!! The suspense! But I truly am never late so I am hopeful! I did have a 5 week cycle directly after my MC 2 cycles ago but my doc said that I ovulated on day 14 of my cycle this time and that was 16 days ago. Eeeeeek!


----------



## peanutmomma

Dannypop said:


> Mom15 it doesn't matter what part of the ttc journey you are on -whether you are desperate for your AF like flying because you just want to know that you can O ... Or a planned holiday and not wanting to get a BFP before you get back ... each little bit counts and so stay with us while you journey even if you are on a bit of a pause.
> 
> Peanut our bodies are so confusing and don't do the same things every month so hang in there -it's horrid when we get mixed signals with symptoms. It is normal to feel like it was rare to get pregnant and you don't trust it can happen again but you can and will!
> 
> Doublelines sorry about your AF. Hugs to everyone who had the awful witch arrive.
> 
> Want to reply to everyone individually but I can't go back a page to check all the comments so consider yourself hugged/high-fived/fingers crossed/encouraged etc xxx
> 
> AFM Grrrrrr I didn't want to buy a test yesterday afternoon in case AF still did a last-minute show last night so now I am officially 1 day late and I want to test with FMU so I will buy a test today and only test tomorrow!! The suspense! But I truly am never late so I am hopeful! I did have a 5 week cycle directly after my MC 2 cycles ago but my doc said that I ovulated on day 14 of my cycle this time and that was 16 days ago. Eeeeeek!

Thank you, yes weird indeed. I need to know sooner than later bc I am a double organ transplant recipient and I will have to be switched over on one of my anti rejection meds due to fetal and maternal death in first trimester associated with the drug. And husband was actually excited of the posibility. :wacko: hope so


----------



## tobemum

Can I get some advice please ladies??!! O day should be in 2 days time but I just did this opk and going by how dark the test line is, do you think I might O tomorrow??
 



Attached Files:







20160906_174021.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ladeda94

Hello all :) I'm testing on September 28th already getting EW CM a couple days before my fertile window if i'm going by the ovulation calculator/calendar.


----------



## Katy78

tobemum said:


> Can I get some advice please ladies??!! O day should be in 2 days time but I just did this opk and going by how dark the test line is, do you think I might O tomorrow??

Oh yeah! Awesome line!
I always O a day after I get a positive and my line is never as strong as yours is. Get busy and good luck!


----------



## Dannypop

Jeepers peanut that sounds like you've been through so much wow. What a strong woman you are. Sending all the baby dust possible your way. 

Tobemum sorry I don't use OPKs so I am clueless. 

Ladeda how exciting. I got watery cm on CD9 and thought I would O early as it dried up 2 days later but then a few days after that it came back on CD12 and blood tests confirmed I O'd on CD14 so we just BD'd every other day from CD8-14. So go go go for it!!


----------



## Mom15

Dannypop - what a thriller! Hope you get your bfp tomorrow!! And thank you for saying that every journey counts. 

My temp went back up a bit this morning. Had only two hours of uninterrupted sleep, so time will tell if I have o'ed or not.


----------



## Liz_e

AF due 9/12. Please add me!

Currently 9dpo with sharp cramping this morning (implantation, I hope). GL ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## second.time

Hi everyone! I'm 6 DPO today and hoping to hold off from testing until the day my AF is due (September 14th). I always give in and test early and go through a whole roller coaster of emotions. This time, I'd love to just go ahead and wait for 14 DPO to test. Fingers crossed I can keep my resolve. 

This my second cycle for a second baby. The first cycle, we were trying really impulsively, and I knew that various factors were working against me, so it wasn't a huge shock when I saw a BFN. This time, I'm really letting myself hope that a BFP is likely. But I'm trying to be realistic and not get my hopes up TOO high. 

Congratulations to those of you who already have your BFPs, and tons of good luck to those of you who are still waiting!


----------



## Bfitz

OK so Im not sure who else to turn to. I woke up this morning feeling down like this isn't my month, got to work and cried because I was down and my work load which normally doesn't phase me. I feel like I've been more clingy to DH the past couple days and my boobs and nipples in particular are so sore it hurts to walk. Do you think this due to the imminent arrival of AF and the decrease in progesterone from my 33 five days ago to AF ranges or could I seriously be having pregnancy symptoms. I just can't shake this feeling that I'm out this month. Please give me some advice.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey all. Im a calendar gal. I dont use opks or anything fancy to determine ovulation. I go by calendar and cm. Well yesterday should have been my 1dpo but still had ewcm. Usually thats the most fertile stuff so im a bit confused about it all.
Hubby went away for all 5 fertile days and came back yesterday. We dtd last night. Im a bit hopeful but not really. Doubt this will have worked but there is always the chance right.
GOOD LUCK to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## peanutmomma

Guess I'm stressing myself out, been spotting sort of off and on for 3 days now. But really, tmi, only see it if I insert finger into vagina! Barely anything if anything at all on bathroom tissue. Have ic to poas, but they are written in total Chinese, I don't know chinese. They are Wondfo, but not sure expiration as it is not printed on test. Bought over a year ago, so maybe expired. Everyone is BFN. If I have had ib it could maybe be to early for BFP. GUESS I NEED A DIFFERENT TEST as I have all the symptoms and bbs hurt more and more blue veins are more prominent. Husband feels I am pregnant, but the occasional blood and the fact that af was due September 3, today is the 6th so, I'd think have a true result.


----------



## baseball_mom

I had a question for you ladies with PCOS. Do you use OPK's? I was told not to because having PCOS makes them false positives but I was really wanting to try them to see if that helped with me having a better idea of when I ovulate.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Hi everyone! Testing on the 12th :)


----------



## LuLu15

I'm out ladies...af started 2 days early. GL to the rest of you!


----------



## Catalyst

Bfitz -Well I dont know about the progestetonr but the other thing you mention is realy realy pg like!! Fx for you!!


----------



## Catalyst

Anyone other than me that keeps thinking what dpo they are and when they should start testing. Thinking 13 dpo or 14 would be nest... bbnuuut 10dpo might give early pos... thats just x days away.. and thinking that many times over the day.. like the number would change.


----------



## abennion

Hi ladies! Popping over from the Assisted Conception section. Currently 3DP5DT from my first round of IVF/ICSI, planning on testing on Thursday (5DP5DT, roughly 10DPO) and then every other day after that until either AF or Beta draw, which is on September 16th. Good luck everyone!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Catalyst said:


> Anyone other than me that keeps thinking what dpo they are and when they should start testing. Thinking 13 dpo or 14 would be nest... bbnuuut 10dpo might give early pos... thats just x days away.. and thinking that many times over the day.. like the number would change.

Yes!


----------



## Dannypop

Liz, sounds positive for implantation indeed! 

Secondtime welcome! We are here for your every concern and hope.

Bfitz on Sunday I woke up with such typical AF cramps that I was convinced I was out. Our bodies can be so tricky when sending out signals for AF & preg that all you can really do is wait and look back on it with hindsight. Not helpful, I know but try to stay as hopeful as you can.

Oily I also just go by calendar and CM. If you are still having EWCM perhaps you did O later than you think. So BD like your life depends on it and then fx for BFP!

Peanut it is possible to sometimes have a very light AF if your hormone levels have been a bit low that month (sometimes we have anovulatory cycles, sometimes our progesterone/estrogen just isn&#8217;t doing what it should -it&#8217;s a coin toss each month) but if you are only seeing blood when you do a finger check then perhaps you are irritating the area inside and causing more blood?

Lulu: sorry :(


----------



## Dannypop

OK ladies ... update time from my side :winkwink:

So at my pharmacy you have to get HPTs from behind the counter ... I was WAY too embarrassed to ask the pharmacist for one cause he is about 80 yrs old and when I was buying one last time when preg with DS2 I felt like I was 16 again and in trouble for being up the duff! I took my friend in with me and she got it for me!:haha:

Anyway so we went home to test ... it took an age for the control line to show up and then we waited ... and waited ... and my friend said sorry babe I don't see a line. 

But I remember using this exact brand of test with DS2 and the 2nd line took 5 mins to show. So I read the instructions and it said it can pick up after 30 seconds but often you must wait for 5 mins to get the result ... and my friend (who was crowding the test) said oh my I can see something developing!!

A really nice :bfp:
:yipee::wohoo:

Yay oh yay!!!!!


----------



## Roschey

Ok I just want to say again how much the TWW really stinks and how it just seems SOOOOOO much longer than it is! So I had a small temp dip yestersay but was back up today. CM is almost like EWCM again- not really sure if that's a sign of anything?? CP medium i guess. And had some dull lower abdominal cramping last night- not painful, just noticeable. I'm super tired today, despite my coffee, and my back has been really achy.
I've been so optimistic that it's going to happen this month, but I'm scared that I'm just over thinking every little thing and getting my hopes up too high! Ugh!! 7 dpo today!!


----------



## Roschey

Yay!!!! Congrats Danny!!!


----------



## Goldee

Congrats Danny!!! :happydance:


----------



## Aphy

baseball_mom said:


> I had a question for you ladies with PCOS. Do you use OPK's? I was told not to because having PCOS makes them false positives but I was really wanting to try them to see if that helped with me having a better idea of when I ovulate.

I was using opk's in my previous cycles,both before and after my pcos diagnosis. Though they can't guarantee that you are O'ing,I found I still liked knowing my most fertile days so all in all I found them helpful. Didn't use them this cycle though since they quite expensive so I am just going according to my previous cycle days etc


----------



## second.time

Dannypop said:


> OK ladies ... update time from my side :winkwink:
> 
> So at my pharmacy you have to get HPTs from behind the counter ... I was WAY too embarrassed to ask the pharmacist for one cause he is about 80 yrs old and when I was buying one last time when preg with DS2 I felt like I was 16 again and in trouble for being up the duff! I took my friend in with me and she got it for me!:haha:
> 
> Anyway so we went home to test ... it took an age for the control line to show up and then we waited ... and waited ... and my friend said sorry babe I don't see a line.
> 
> But I remember using this exact brand of test with DS2 and the 2nd line took 5 mins to show. So I read the instructions and it said it can pick up after 30 seconds but often you must wait for 5 mins to get the result ... and my friend (who was crowding the test) said oh my I can see something developing!!
> 
> A really nice :bfp:
> :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> Yay oh yay!!!!!

I love that story! Congratulations!


----------



## abennion

Congratulations Danny!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Congrats danny!!
I am just home from work,took my bra off and OMG my boobies are SO swollen,just like they were last time the week before I got my bfp.
If I am not pregnant I will be shocked.


----------



## Bfitz

Congratulations Danny!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Danny congrats!!!


----------



## Catalyst

Congratz Danny!!! :happydance: :hug: I knew it! :) hahaha
So happy for you


----------



## peanutmomma

Congrats danny!! Afm, all spotting has stopped, and I am no nauseated this afternoon. Bought a new sports bra bc my bbs hurt so dang bad, just made it worse lol.


----------



## Mom15

Woohoo, congrats Danny!!


----------



## MamaPlus2

Congrats Danny! That's an awesome story haha


----------



## MamaPlus2

I also saw on another post yesterday that McDanny also got her BFP as well! What a lucky thread so far! Correct me if I'm wrong but it looks like we've got one a day for each day into Sept we are! (Maybe not on the day but enough to cover them all haha)


----------



## MissDoc

Yay dannypop! So happy for you! Yay for us early Sept BFPs. Is your edd may 2017 too? I would assume so as we're probably close in cycle!


----------



## liz0012

I'm testing sept 13!


----------



## ladeda94

Anyone still around who is testing around my time sept 28? Not in my 2ww yet, but my nipples have been doing things I've never felt. I feel Tingling and shooting pains in them (usually don't feel anything), i know i'm not pregnant yet, but I hope its a good sign for this cycle baby dust to all!


----------



## peanutmomma

My chest turned into a road map today. Very intense pain, spotting has stopped completely, my nose is all snotty, ewy. And I am so tied. Hope to test in next few days again and get bfp


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

congratulations Danny :happydance:


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Danny!

Had my ultrasound today. CD13. Doc said everything looks great. Lining is good, one 22mm follicle (among other smaller ones). She wants to start me on clomid next cycle if AF comes.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Ask, that sounds super quick to be starting clomid! I hope it does the trick for you :) Everything sounds set for you this cycle though, so FX for you.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Belle. I was shocked when she said that but I guess she doesn't see the need in wasting time! How are you doing?


----------



## maryp0ppins

peanutmomma said:


> My chest turned into a road map today. Very intense pain, spotting has stopped completely, my nose is all snotty, ewy. And I am so tied. Hope to test in next few days again and get bfp

Sounds very promising! My chest is also tender and like a roadmap,im quite pale to begin with but DH commented on it last night so it must be visably different than normal.


----------



## Katy78

Congrats Dannypop! :happydance:

I hope lucky September continues!


----------



## Kaiecee

6 days late scared to test again and not see a line my first test was done in the middle of the day I'm sure their is a line but sill worried since the first 2 days had pink spotting.


----------



## babynewbie

I'm out AF eventually showed up 6 days late. :nope:

Good luck ladies still in the running! :dust:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

babynewbie said:


> I'm out AF eventually showed up 6 days late. :nope:
> 
> Good luck ladies still in the running! :dust:

so sorry hun, better luck next time:hugs:


----------



## MissDoc

Peanut and kaiecee, I'm excited for your testing and will bewitching for it! Hope it's great news for you very soon.
Both of your situations sound promising!

Babynewbie I'm so sorry your out this month. Enjoy the hot baths and wine, take an emotional break for a week, then jump back in with gusto!

Afm, I called to cancel testing at my re office because of the BFP, so they had me come in for blood work. I'll learn the results today. Feeling a little anxious, but excited. Lines are still on my HPTs. The frers are beautiful in regards to line progression and they're starting to come up more quickly. Still not dark dark yet. The stupid Wondfos are still pretty light with less obvious progression, but that's okay. I'll take it! It's still unbelievable to see a second line for the first time ever. It has been a long time coming!


----------



## Catalyst

MissDoc said:


> Peanut and kaiecee, I'm excited for your testing and will bewitching for it! Hope it's great news for you very soon.
> Both of your situations sound promising!
> 
> Babynewbie I'm so sorry your out this month. Enjoy the hot baths and wine, take an emotional break for a week, then jump back in with gusto!
> 
> Afm, I called to cancel testing at my re office because of the BFP, so they had me come in for blood work. I'll learn the results today. Feeling a little anxious, but excited. Lines are still on my HPTs. The frers are beautiful in regards to line progression and they're starting to come up more quickly. Still not dark dark yet. The stupid Wondfos are still pretty light with less obvious progression, but that's okay. I'll take it! It's still unbelievable to see a second line for the first cycle ever.

I got pg in my first cycle ttc DS2 :)
Hope you get good results :)


----------



## MissDoc

Catalyst, How lucky that is! I certainly didn't get pregnant in my first cycle, more like 11th, lol. We were about to move to major interventions, just had the consultation a couple weeks ago... but alas, we're pregnant and can press pause on all of that for now. So that is so exciting! I realize my initial wording on previous post made it sound like it was first try. I wish that were the case! Lol.


----------



## peanutmomma

So, anyone ever totally get most of the urine on the result window and barely any on the test tip? Yeah, that's me this morning!! Lol funny, but oops. Test, to me looks bfn, husband says squirter line. The entire window turned bluish grey. Read that the urine, even if there's a splash guard can effect test both negatively when pregnany, and positively when not pregnant. Guess wait til Friday and pee in a cup and dip. Easier to count and verify pee is only on tip. Lol if negative, then I guess weird weird light 2 day spotted period. But, usually, we'll every other period in the last 21 years, I only have boob pain the day before af, and only slight. Not weeks and increased with veins. If negative, I can hopefully get into get a biopsy of my transplanted kidney so I may have my anti rejection pills switched, and we just try again. Bummetr, but we shall see. I have a pic of test on my phone. If anyone wants to play find the squire line. I just need to send it to my tablet and upload
 



Attached Files:







33_1473253399031.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## chocolatechip

So it's 13 dpo and I've been strong enough not to test thus far!! 

I really am torn about my symptoms though. Would love to hear what you ladies think.

My breasts have been quite sore for the past few days but largely in the armpit area. They feel bruised and beaten. I've also felt a lot of strange "activity" in my lower abdomen. It feels like a mix between wide stretching, bloating, and cramping.

Those are my only 2 unique symptoms. I also have nausea, creamy CM, and fatigue but I get those every cycle.

Gah, I really hope this is it but I've been let down so many times before. 

Congrats on all the BFPs and baby dust to all those still waiting to test!


----------



## abennion

4DP5DT and still feeling blah. I have this sickening feeling we're out, which is horrible considering we just spent $12,000 to give us our best chance. At least we still have our frosties. I'll test tomorrow and 7DP5DT, and if they're BFNs I'll just wait for my beta, but really not expecting much.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Newbie sorry about AF..

AFM, I'm now 5 days late. I dunno if this is from the mc or if I'm pregnant.. If still no AF I'll test on Saturday.


----------



## Weebles

It's been awhile since I've checked in! I went out of town last minute and took a longer break from temping than I intended but judging by my cm and cp I'm in my fertile window already so this month I won't know exactly how many dpo I am. Maybe I won't test early this way, lol! Anyway, I just wanted to say hi and see how everyone was doing.


----------



## MissDoc

Chocolate Chip-- that's how my boob pain started too, on the sides. And it started very early (now it hurts all over them), and I also had the "activity" in lower abdomen. Not entirely different from AF but an odder quality. It felt like my uterus was bruised and being stretched like salt water taffy for days. Now I only have mild uterine cramping and sharp little jabs. You are demonstrating a lot of willpower by not testing! 

You too, GaGrl, lots of willpower by not testing yet. Some months I can do that no problem, but other months I'm a nutcase. This was a nutcase month.


----------



## MamaPlus2

Chocolate chip - I'm having about the same symptoms. I also get similar around af but they just feel slightly different. 

Sorry to everyone the witch has got. And baby dust to all still in it this cycle!

... i've held out for as long as I can haha. I snuck off to the dollar store this am to grab a test. We're 1 hour into the hold! Regardless of the answer, I'm hoping this calms the anxiety and anticipation overload in the TWW. If nadda and no witch, i'll test again Saturday!


----------



## Dannypop

Marypoppins that sounds promising!! I had that exact feeling - I would have been totally shocked had I not been pregnant

Peanut sorry you are having such mixed signals. Snotty nose was one of my signs -well it was really runny and my sinuses and ears were blocked but my actual nasal passages felt clear like I could inhale through my nostrils easily.

Ladeda all good signs it seems that you are gearing towards ovulation.

Ask4Joy yes!!! That is like what my doc said about me this cycle; lining was thick on transvaginal scan on CD12 and then had a 18mm follicle so you are definitely super duper ready. With DS1 my doc started me on clomid after only 2 months of ttc cause he could see my cycles were hopeless. DS1 was conceieved after only 2 months of clomid. My doc certainly didn&#8217;t waste any time and I was also like, Why??? Why so soon? But I guess they do have the medical degree and know their stuff ha ha!

Kaicee hang in there ...

Sorry Babynewbie xxx

Missdoc you are pregnaaaaaaaaant!!! Yay

Chocolate those are all completely positive signs! The aching under the armspit and the crampy stretchy abdomen

Abennion hugest hugs of all go to you. Best of bestest luck

Gagrlin test tes test!!! Eeeek

MamaPlus2 cannot wait to hear the results!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Time to get busy Weebles!!

I'm in the TWW. AF due Monday. I'm under no delusions this month and fully expect her to show, as always. This whole trying business just feels completely futile. Nothing we do or don't do will make one iota of difference. 

DH gets his SA done on Thursday. I'm still on a wait list for an HSG. Doc won't investigate lining until HSG is done. Think we could be waiting awhile.

I've found an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility in my city so i will give that a full try next cycle. Can't hurt.


----------



## MamaPlus2

5 hr hold and I tested... bfn, but a less antsy mind so that's a plus! I don't think I've ever seen such a potent control line before. Got one more for Saturday if the witch stays away!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I tested tonight on a 3 hour old and I got my BFP on a walmart test and then a FRER! Not even a squinter.
I KNEW I must be pregnant,had all the signs.
DH and I are over the moon.


----------



## Goldee

Congrats Marypoppins!!


----------



## Weebles

Ahh Belle! My obgyn wanted that HSG before proceeding too but now I'm trying to just take it easy this month. Maybe being on the waiting list will make it a little easier to focus on other things. I know I've had baby brain 24/7 for 10 months and that takes a toll.


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations Marypoppins ;)


----------



## jessthemess

I'm about to go back for my ultrasound to see how I'm responding to the Clomid this cycle! Fingers crossed its going well in there haha


----------



## jessthemess

Congrats Mary Poppins!


----------



## MamaPlus2

Congrats Mary Poppins! !! That's so exciting!


----------



## tobemum

Congrats Marypoppins!!!

Good luck today jessthemess!! Hope all goes well.

Chocolate oh my God you have a lot of willpower!! All sounds very promising, looking forward to your test!! 

Well my app changed my cycle so I am now 1dpo! Yay. Lol we did lots of BDing so fingers crossed it works!! Not sure If I can wait until the 19th to test as I will be 12dpo...


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles I can definitely relate to the 24/7 baby brain for 10 months! Man feel like I lost a chunk of my life LOL. Definitely time to focus on other things and get back to living :) not temping has been doing me wonders in that regard!


----------



## MissDoc

MaryP, Ahhhh, how exciting!! So awesome. Congrats.


----------



## jessthemess

Follicular ultrasound done! No good news :( nothing happening in the left side. Lots of TINY ones on the right. But too small to measure. The ultrasound tech said there is nothing to show I have ovulated at this point. She said it's possible that because I don't typically ovulate for 6 more days or so that some of the follicles could be ready eventually but she didn't seem to optimistic, and she seemed to feel more a long the lines of the "I don't think you are responding this cycle". 

Boo!


----------



## Roschey

Mary Poppins that's WONDERFUL!! Congratulations!

AFM... idk. CP is still pretty high, but not quite as soft as it had been a week or so ago. Not as much CM as I'd had, but what I do have is wet/slightly creamy. Getting some breast tenderness today, but comes and goes. Super tired, but I haven't been sleeping too well between weird dreams and hot flashes. Despite having some of the symptoms, I don't know that I feel all that pregnant. Trying to stay optimistic without getting my hopes up too high!

Congrats to all the BFPs so far this month and baby dust to those still playing the TWW game!


----------



## Goldee

Sorry to hear Jess, fx'd those follicles catch up! 

Any other clomid/iui ladies cramping every day? Currently 7dpo, but I don't remember my body doing this in my other clomid cycles. i've been having low grade af-like cramps + some sharp twinges since 1dpo... Not sure if this is supposed to be a good sign or not?! The last time I was pregnant I cramped a LOT but that wasn't until after the bfp.


edit: and the mood swings dear god the mood swings.


----------



## peanutmomma

Ahhh! Can't help it but this is upsetting me with the bfn yet EVERY single other symptom, I know it's not kidney, hormone, or uti related bc I have labs done every month for my kidney and pancreas transplant, they check hormone levels, uti and kidney tests. That was last Tuesday, August 30th. Spotting was last weekend. And AF was due between Sept 2 to 5 to start. Just had minor spotting. I try not to think about it all but, I can't ignore boob pain, and veins, and literally urinating every hour or less.


----------



## chocolatechip

Congrats Marypoppins!! Loving the BFPs!


----------



## Kaiecee

realized I think most of my spotting is from dtd 
But it freaks me out dtd tonight and spotted again but I definitely felt he was hitting something sensitive


----------



## Katy78

Congrats maryp0ppins! :cloud9:

Loving this month!

Sorry for those of you getting AF or BFN. Your time Will come, maybe next month.

AFM, on 5 dpo, nothing much is going on. I'm quite busy at work and at home with my sons so I'm not obsessing (too much). Not expecting anything at the moment but I will get more nervous in less than a week when AF might come... or not...


----------



## Dannypop

Belle hang in there! Just when you least expect it, you will get your BFP. Maybe this month is your month!

MamaPlus2 keeping fx for you

Marypoppins I knew it!!! Wooooopeeeeeee! Congrats

Jess I am sorry. Hugs. Sometimes it takes a while for clomid to start working and perhaps if they scanned you a week later they would see some well-developed follicles -they can grow by a few mms every day so don&#8217;t give up. But I do know the disappointment.

Tobemum may the wait pass as fast as possible.

Goldee I cramped solidly from 1DPO -was the biggest sign for me that something BFP was brewing

Peanut can you not go for a blood test to check if you are pregnant? Sorry this must be so hard for you.


----------



## Roschey

Now this morning I just feel sick. I couldn't sleep last night at all. Woke up with a scratchy throat, runny nose, and nausea. I feel really hot, despite my temp taking a slight drop. I'm 9dpo, took a test just to see and it was a BFP. Feeling like maybe I'm out :( 
Hate the wait!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

congrats on all the BFPs and good luck to those still waiting :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Mary congrats!!!

AFM, I'm 5 weeks post cp and still no sign of AF.. Stay tuned.. I kept first morning Urine and I'm planning on testing here in a few.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Mary congrats!!!
> 
> AFM, I'm 5 weeks post cp and still no sign of AF.. Stay tuned.. I kept first morning Urine and I'm planning on testing here in a few.

good luck:flower:


----------



## MissDoc

GaGrl, I'm tuned in! 

So excited for everyone's developments! 

AFM, I'm out of FRERs today (have some in the mail because I'm a nutcase and want to keep testing), but wondfo progression is beautifully darker, and digi today says 2-3 weeks since conception, which is on track as I'm 3 weeks 6 days pregnant.

More good news, my Tuesday bloodwork results showed an HCG of 122. They said they were hoping for 30 or higher, so that was great so early. I will go in again today or tomorrow for the repeat lab to see if it's increasing by 60% every two days. (they said doubling is not necessary)

So yay to all of this. Typically I'd be starting my period tomorrow, so it's really cool to be at that stage and no sign of AF. I know I shouldn't because I'm pregnant, but I have this fear my period is still coming.


----------



## Dannypop

MissDoc I completely understand! I keep running off to the loo every few hours thinking AF is starting. 

But the relief is that I am starting to feel ever so slightly queasy and I was so tired this morning I fell back asleep after the kids went off to school. Only had to be in the office at midday so had a wonderful lie-in.

Still waiting for the doc to let me know when I must go for my bloods

Gagrlin so keen to see your BFP!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I swear I see a really faint line on the FRER but clear blue digi says not pregnant.. Either I'm too early or I have line eye..


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Here's is a pic.. Any one else see something?
https://i66.tinypic.com/34gknes.jpg


----------



## Dannypop

Post a pic!!!!


----------



## Mom15

Gagrl - when I try really hard I can see sth vvvvvvf. Not sure if it is just a shadow from where the line should be or the beginning of a bfp. Either way I hope it's just too early. And you'll get a def bfp soon!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Mom15 said:


> Gagrl - when I try really hard I can see sth vvvvvvf. Not sure if it is just a shadow from where the line should be or the beginning of a bfp. Either way I hope it's just too early. And you'll get a def bfp soon!

Thanks.. Honestly I think I'd be ok either way, I just don't like being in limbo


----------



## peanutmomma

It may be there, I took another test this morning. Dh says it's a vvvf line, I don't see it. I will upload and see what others think. Either dh is right and dd was the easy one, 1 day late and dark bfp, but I had tried in past with ex to get pregnant, never happened and dh and I tried for a while when I got pregnant, just used present and conceive east pills. This time just preseed, I can't take the pills bc they are mostly herbal suppliments, I have had a kidney and pancreas transplant so I can not take any suppliments now. Anyways, have the most painful bbs, very blue veins all over, 3 very other symptoms , very frustrating. So, what do you think? Vvvf line or no?
 



Attached Files:







35_1473341890152.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Weebles

Gagrl, that pic is giving me total line eye. Maybe a vvvf line, maybe just the test strip. 

Peanut, I can't see anything in yours yet.


----------



## second.time

So I'm at 8 DPO today. I was feeling really sad earlier ... for some reason I feel "out," maybe because I didn't see an implantation dip or anything. 

But I was just about to go into the shower and I suddenly felt several very sharp, stabbing twinges in my lower stomach. It actually made me say "ouch" aloud ... such an odd sensation! I don't remember ever feeling it before. Basically like someone poking a needle into me a couple of times.

Now I'm suddenly all hopeful again. I guess I'll just wait and see. Anyone else have implantation pains? I didn't have them last pregnancy.


----------



## Goldee

I had implantation pains with my first, they were very brief very sharp pains. I had never had anything like it before. However since then I feel like I have them all the time and usually aren't tied to a bfp :/


----------



## second.time

Goldee said:


> I had implantation pains with my first, they were very brief very sharp pains. I had never had anything like it before. However since then I feel like I have them all the time and usually aren't tied to a bfp :/

Thank you for answering! I'm sorry you're experiencing them frequently ... they aren't too pleasant. 

From what I've read after researching a little, it seems like half the time it leads to a BFP and the other half it's nothing. I guess all I can do is keep waiting and eventually test. I forget how crazy it is to be in this limbo.


----------



## Dannypop

I had that exact thing this time round!! 9DPO was lying on the couch that night and had just a few short, very sharp pains in my ovary region. Was expecting the long cramping AF type cramps like I had last time around implantation but nope. Just a few seconds of noticeable pains. Sounds gooood!


----------



## MissDoc

GaGrl, when I turn my lap top screen this way and that I think I can almost see a line. I am not sure though. I hope it darkens. My first day testing digi said negative, but it went positive the next day. I really, really hope this is the case for you too. It would be really nice to get a BFP again this quickly!

Peanut, I can't see anything in the pic, but it's probably down to too small/low quality photo. I hope you test again in a day or two though!

For the others, I do think I may have had implanation pains around 5-6 dpo because I had low central cramping, sometimes dull, sometimes sharp and stabby. But it pretty much never went away, ever since the little bean implanted my uterus is bruised-feeling and gets little stabby pains. But I'll take it! I don't even mind the nausea, insomnia, and weird joint pains either.

Had my second blood draw today, 48 hours after the last one. They scheduled a third for Tuesday which will be a full week after the last one. A lot of blood draws all to track HCG Beta. Maybe after the third they'll feel good enough to release me back to obgyn.


----------



## abennion

Anyone feel like tweaking? 

Left is 2DP5DT, right is today at 5DP5DT. I know its still super early, but a girl can hope, right?
 



Attached Files:







09-08-16.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MissDoc

abennion, I think I see something on the second one! I may have line eye, but I *do* see something.


----------



## peanutmomma

I am unsure if I see anything on others, mine no matter what filter I see notjing. It's fine. I plan to just bd anyways. One day it'll come. Just never had experience like I am now with all these symptoms and no bfp. Even loads of cm, dh says it was like this with dd wetness all the time. But, our bodies can be weird


----------



## second.time

Abennion, I think I can see a VERY faint line on the right one. Last pregnancy, I tested at 9 DPO and there was a line that drove me crazy because I swore I could see it and then I'd lose it. This reminds me of that. 

MissDoc and Danny, you're giving me some hope! Last cycle that I tried, nothing was out of the ordinary. This one, it's insomnia, sore breasts, incredibly mild/no cramps (which is very unusual for me), twinging, and then those weird stabbing pains. I'm trying to keep my expectations in check, but it's hard not to wonder.


----------



## Catalyst

Since I have 10 pg strips.. and the plan was to use them I have decited that Im going to test tomorrow at 8dpo.. then 10 dpo and again 12dpo.... if no line by then then I will wait till AF arrives.


----------



## Weebles

Good luck catalyst! Hope you see two lines!

I finally got my hubby's SA results. I could've gotten them sooner but I was afraid to return the call but.. It's normal! 
148 million
67% motile
48%progressice motility 
And 4% normal morphology which is just shy of normal but all the other values are high enough it's a non issue. If no BFP this cycle I'll be starting clomid.


----------



## Bfitz

I'm out the witch showed two days early.


----------



## MamaPlus2

Fx catalyst! I may have another $ store test left.... think I may join you in tomorrow's testing! 

If no line by then I'll await the witch's imminent appearance


----------



## baseball_mom

Well I have what I believe is ovulation bleeding again for the second month in a row. I'm beginning to worry that something might be wrong. I have never had ovulation bleeding before and the nurse said last month it was probably just a fluke. But now it happened again. I don't know what my body is doing but we will BD and hope for the best.


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles!!! So exciting to hear you got your DH's SA results back! Those numbers look great!!

My DH just went for his SA today, they said they will be at the docs office tomorrow so he's planning to go in to get those results. I hope ours look as good as yours!!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for this cycle regardless :) Supposedly there is an increased pregnancy rate for up to 3 months after an HSG!


----------



## chocolatechip

14 dpo and I just feel out. Had AF cramps for the entire work day. They're gone now and still no AF, but my luteal phase has been known to go all the way up to 17dpo.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

14dpo still no AF temps are still high, bfn boo


----------



## Weebles

Blue Moon, your chart looks.. Great! 

Hang in there chocolate chip.

Belle, there better be increased fertility afterwards, lol!! Hope you get some good news tomorrow! Update asap!

Baseballmom.. Sometimes I get some spotting around ovulation and sometimes I don't but I never noticed it at all until I started ttc. It's annoying how everything is sooo noticible now.


----------



## Aphy

So happy Weebles that it's all clear his side! That's a relief!

FF finally gave me cross hairs but I disagree with it,same as last month. I know I O'd Friday evening/Saturday. I'm sticking to my dpo count


----------



## Dannypop

Cat I like your thinking!

Weebles how fantastic! I know exactly how you feel about not wanting to make the call to hear the news ... No news is good news and all that, but luckily this news was excellent news!

Sorry Bfitz. At least she didn't keep you waiting till the day she was due and relived you of some of the tww stress

Baseball I have found ever since ttc my body reacts completely differently and more "potently". I never got sore boobs when not ttc but for the 6 cycles of ttc they were always sore making me think I was pregnant. I think it's all the sperm in our systems that produces some kind of "wake up" reaction in our bodies which is why we get much stronger symptoms while ttc. That's my theory ha ha!

Chocolate and Bluemoon your symptoms this whole time have sounded so good! Am expecting 2 BFPs soon!

Mamaplus2 and Belle good luck and fx for you both!!


----------



## flyingduster

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Here's is a pic.. Any one else see something?
> https://i66.tinypic.com/34gknes.jpg

I'm gonna be the sour grape here and say that those new curved FRER are causing troubles allllllver the show cos they're almost TOO sensitive, and will pickup a faaaaiint line from normal non-pregnant levels of hormones.... So unless it's blazing obvious from them, I'd never trust a VF line on those. The older style straighter handle ones are fine.


----------



## ladeda94

I just checked my cervical position and its higher to where i cannot feel it much which is very different from earlier, so looks like i may be fertile now, or in my fertile window? anyways update later in my TWW


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Flying that doesn't bother me at all honestly... I appreciate that. I just want out of limbo... I'm six days late for my AF which is really annoying.


----------



## Catalyst

So took the test this morning with fmu at 8dpo. Bfn &#9786; In not sad about it cause it is still early. So plan is to test on sunday at 10dpo. Also I dont feel pg at all so.. but aint out till the which showes so I will test.


----------



## second.time

Baseball, I had ovulation spotting in the month right before I started TTC and it worried me at first. But all my research seemed to suggest it was normal and, actually, a good sign of fertility. So I don' think there's a reason to worry, though I bet you could talk to your doctor for peace of mind. 

Catalyst - I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP yet, but 8 DPO is so, so early! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

As for me ... those stabbing pains between my hipbones that I felt yesterday came back with a vengeance last night. The first time, it was just a couple of strong twinges. Last night, on the couch, it happened repeatedly, several minutes apart or more. Just a fleeting but strong "pinch" or "jab." My husband even noticed that I was in discomfort. 

If I get a BFN, I guess I'll have an extra mystery to solve: what could this be? I admit I'm REALLY getting my hopes up, especially with no AF cramps, which is crazy for me. But I'm aware that it could mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## Catalyst

second.time said:


> Baseball, I had ovulation spotting in the month right before I started TTC and it worried me at first. But all my research seemed to suggest it was normal and, actually, a good sign of fertility. So I don' think there's a reason to worry, though I bet you could talk to your doctor for peace of mind.
> 
> Catalyst - I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP yet, but 8 DPO is so, so early! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> As for me ... those stabbing pains between my hipbones that I felt yesterday came back with a vengeance last night. The first time, it was just a couple of strong twinges. Last night, on the couch, it happened repeatedly, several minutes apart or more. Just a fleeting but strong "pinch" or "jab." My husband even noticed that I was in discomfort.
> 
> If I get a BFN, I guess I'll have an extra mystery to solve: what could this be? I admit I'm REALLY getting my hopes up, especially with no AF cramps, which is crazy for me. But I'm aware that it could mean absolutely nothing.

Haha I know. Thats why I wasnt the slightest surprised or sad.


----------



## chocolatechip

AF got me this morning - devastating as usual. :(


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry chocolate :( I started spotting this morning. It was light, but it was there. Fully prepared for AF to arrive on Monday, but that doesn't make it any less devastating. Going to start cycle 13 off right, will be seeing an acupuncturist who specializes in infertility.


----------



## MamaPlus2

Good morning ladies!

Sorry to everyone the witch has gotten :-( 

Bfn this am at 12dpo. Thinking this is not our month. CP has been getting higher this past week. It's my grand mothers birthday on Sunday (may she RIP) and I don't think anything would make me happier than getting such great news and feel like she's with us for it. Here's hoping for another test if she hasn't got me by then. 

And if she does it just means I can kick back for a few beverages on my birthday this Wednesday 

Here's hoping for all of you lovely ladies! I think we're a little overdue for a few BFP's!


----------



## Roschey

Sorry if this posts twice- my phone is being really weird! Anyway, 10 dpo today and a BFN. Boo! Not feeling too pregnant, but I had kind of stopped feeling pregnant around this time the last time I actually did end up with a BFP which I didn't even get until a couple days after AF was supposed to arrive. I did have another temp drop today though. Ugh- trying not to lose all hope yet!!


----------



## Goldee

Sorry for all who the witch caught this month :( 

Woke up this morning (9dpo) and my bb's barely hurt at all... thinking i'm out this month already. It's so hard to not get disappointed when you've invested so much into one cycle.


----------



## Catalyst

Sorry you feel that way, but some dotn get any symptoms that early, and that is a symptom in it self. So... I tested today at 8dpo (think I got excited by all the early bfp in the group! :) ) and I feel like you, that I am out. But still I am going to hope that I am wrong cause AF hasnt shown herself, and untill she does we aint out!! :D

So keep hoping, I know it can be hard at times. Fx that you are one of them that get no symptoms :D


----------



## MrsHudson

I hope you don't mind me joining in. I will catch up after this posts. 

So I'm currently 4 DPO. DH and dtd Saturday and I had a positive OPK on Monday. Unfortunately we didn't end up dtd because he had digestive issues &#128580;. This is our first month trying and I hope we caught the egg. If not at least I know I am Oing because I didn't think I was since I still nurse my son a ton. 

Fx to you all and I'm sorry for anyone the witch has caught.


----------



## Weebles

Sorry the witch got you chocolatechip. :(

I've still got my fingers crossed for you belle. Spotting doesn't soften the blow of AF at all but I hope you're still in.

Dannypop, that makes so much sense, about how it could be seman causing all the strong symptoms during the tww! I just read an article on the effects of seman.. How it can cause spontaneous ovulation in some species and how it effects even the uterine lining, and also how scientists have reason to believe it causes changes in people as well. Makes total sense and makes me feel a little less crazy too.


----------



## peanutmomma

So nauseated today, and feeling like I have started af or peed myself. Lol loads od cm creamy and white, tmi. Every other symptoms s still around too. But, today real nauseated. If my light spotting last weekend was just a weird light, almost non existent af, then I should not have this c, and feeling like this. Confused to say the least


----------



## baseball_mom

Thank you Weebles, Dannypop and Second.time for replying back! It is so hard to understand what your body is doing but I do agree that when you are TTC you notice every little thing and you wonder/worry if it's a good sign or not. I did read also that ovulation spotting can be a sign of fertility so I'm hoping for a BFP this cycle. We didn't get to BD last night because we lost power right at bedtime and my son was upset by it and not having his night light/fan that I laid down with him and fell asleep! I did notice this morning that I have the armpit/side boob pain and today when I wiped it was more CM that was more brownish/yellowish. We will BD tonight and every other day for a while and hopefully we caught the egg. Baby Dust to all!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I hope something is going on.. Because I literally am so annoyed with everything and everyone today..


----------



## Dannypop

Weebles said:


> Sorry the witch got you chocolatechip. :(
> 
> I've still got my fingers crossed for you belle. Spotting doesn't soften the blow of AF at all but I hope you're still in.
> 
> Dannypop, that makes so much sense, about how it could be seman causing all the strong symptoms during the tww! I just read an article on the effects of seman.. How it can cause spontaneous ovulation in some species and how it effects even the uterine lining, and also how scientists have reason to believe it causes changes in people as well. Makes total sense and makes me feel a little less crazy too.

Tee Hee and that was just my little theory plucked from my short experience of this ttc lark! Maybe I should consider retraining as a medic :haha:


----------



## BabyBluess01

Hiya .. Please may I join in?.. I was originally on baby and bump as Buttons_01 but tried to change my email and entered one that I no longer have so couldn't activate it.. Had to make a new account. Anyway, me and my OH aren't actively trying.. Kinda NTNP. We already have a little boy who is 2 years old .. I'm not sure when I O but the apps I have say either yesterday or tomorrow. We've only managed to DTD on the 5th, 7th and Lastnight. Was hoping to again tonight but my OH has gone to bed already as he's knackered from work, fingers crossed we've either caught the egg or if I Ovulate tomorrow then hopefully there's enough sperm waiting lol. If I can hold out and AF hasn't shown her face then I will be testing either the 27th or 28th. Of course if I get implantation bleeding like with my first the I will test sooner.


----------



## peanutmomma

Thoughts please? Dh says there is a faint line started there, compared to last one 2 days ago. Due to being a double organ transplant recipient, and every other pregnancy symptom the docs want blood test either way bc if positive I have to switch a med due to the issues it's known to cause in pregnancy. I want to see on a urine test though. Especially bc every other symptom is there. I plan to retest Sunday too. But, does anyone with better eyes see anything here?
 



Attached Files:







39_1473453943829.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MissDoc

Peanut, I *think* I see a hint of something, but I am only 55% confident in that. It could go either way. How frustrating those early days are!


----------



## jessthemess

I had some random spotting yesterday, the day after my follicular ultrasound and I have never had that happen. My Dr. wasn't available so I talked to the on call Dr and she said thinks the spotting was my period starting in CD18 and is because this cycle is only my second cycle since stopping breastfeeding and I shouldn't be on Clomid yet and to wait until my cycle is regular again. But A) Ive never had a regular cycle in my life and B)My regular Dr wasn't concerned at all with me starting Clomid. Also I haven't spotted since so obviously I am not starting my period.... 

Anyway just kind of down to not have a great follicular ultrasound on CD17 and then spotting on CD18 when I don't even normally ovulate till CD22 or so. 

Anyone else spot on Clomid or after a follicular ultrasound or in the week leading up to ovulation?


----------



## peanutmomma

MissDoc said:


> Peanut, I *think* I see a hint of something, but I am only 55% confident in that. It could go either way. How frustrating those early days are!

Yeah, well it's very confusing bc I either had spotting around time af was due last weekend, or a weird af bc it was only on tp or if I checked internally. No tampon or panty liner neede, brownish only. And I now feel like I just just prior to bfp with dd. But, period was Lte in July so, I may have miscalculated af and O days. Either way we bd. I plan to test again Sunday. Thanks for your response. It was a total bfn 2 days ago. Now, I am unsure. Same kind of test though. Fx


----------



## Catalyst

DH said today that we should maby have 1-2 drinks tomorrow with our dinner (going out) before the concert. I am thinking I should test to be sure there aint a line so then it should be ok, then thinking well there was not a hint of a line today so what would have changed tomorrow?

Not sure what to do.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

We may finally have some answers!! When I went to the bathroom earlier I wiped and it was pink and brown tinged.. AF might finally be on her way 5 weeks after my MC..


----------



## tobemum

Welcome babyblues! Good luck for this month!

Peanutmomma- I'm not sure if I see anything on that one, how many dpo are you? Also maybe try a different test? Fingers crossed for you though.

Jessthemess- sorry I know nothing about clomid but good luck and hope you get some answers soon.

Catalyst- have a couple of drinks! I'm sure it makes absolutely no difference at this early stage! Just go enjoy yourself. 

Gagrlinpitt- fingers crossed it is! The wait is horrible whether it's to test or for af! 

Only 3DPO but it's the weekend now so hopefully I can keep busy and not think about it too much! No symptoms at all yet either...


----------



## peanutmomma

tobemum said:


> Welcome babyblues! Good luck for this month!
> 
> Peanutmomma- I'm not sure if I see anything on that one, how many dpo are you? Also maybe try a different test? Fingers crossed for you though.
> 
> Jessthemess- sorry I know nothing about clomid but good luck and hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> Catalyst- have a couple of drinks! I'm sure it makes absolutely no difference at this early stage! Just go enjoy yourself.
> 
> Gagrlinpitt- fingers crossed it is! The wait is horrible whether it's to test or for af!
> 
> Only 3DPO but it's the weekend now so hopefully I can keep busy and not think about it too much! No symptoms at all yet either...

Don't know dpo bc if not pregnant then 8 had a 2 day spotting that was only known when wiping, no tampon, instead od af last weekend


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

AF made her appearance and my dh admitted he was a little disappointed.. In think my heart sank a little... Back to charting, opks, and temping.. I'm going to do everything in my power to make this month our month...


----------



## Catalyst

Gagrlin - sorry you are out but at least you know things are geting back to normal. At least thats the way I think about it for me after my loss in august.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Catalyst said:


> Gagrlin - sorry you are out but at least you know things are geting back to normal. At least thats the way I think about it for me after my loss in august.

Exactly.. My body is working like it should.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - 1dpo today and have a very sore throat. Probably just coming down with a start of the school year cold but hoping it's an early sign! 

DH is a little wary of me starting clomid next cycle due to the increased risk of multiples...but the chances of that are still low. Anyone had success with clomid when you were already ovulating on your own?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

af is here, good luck to those still waiting x


----------



## Katy78

Garglinpitt, good to hear things are getting normal even if that means AF.

Catalyst, test and if it isn't positive yet, have a drink or two. Just drink a lot of water too.

Ask, I got pregnant twice on clomid even though I O on my own. And no multiples.

7dpo here. I got the pre-AF cramps yesterday that I usually get around this time. It's weird. I tell myself that it's too early to predict an unsuccessful cycle but I don't know.


----------



## JellyBaby36

Hey ladies, hope ur all well. My ovulation day again this month has been cycle day 14/15, I'm over the moon my luteal is getting longer and temps are better. So excited after 11 months and 13 cycles, things may be returning to normal. Just got a gyno apprentice Monday to rule out anything else. Fingers crossed. Feeling in a much better place! Good luck to everybody! Xxx


----------



## BabyBluess01

Haven't got a clue what dpo I am but I had extremely sore boobs around the outside when touched yesterday but now the pain has gone . Had what I thought was ovulation pain on the 6th but then sore boobs yesterday cause also possibly mean ovulation. Didn't DTD last night so may be out this month


----------



## Catalyst

So after talking with DH I decited to test so I would feel comfortable to drink tonight.. but it made me just confused. I think I see a vvvvvvvf line but alsi think I just have line eyes. 9dpo so it might be vvvd, it might be nothing and Im not og and it might be nothing but just too early to show.
Soo.. going to test again monday.. not tomorrow and hopefully if something is there it will show and be more deffinitw than this.


----------



## peanutmomma

Any thoughts? Good bad, or otherwise? Thanks
 



Attached Files:







41_1473507315138.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Dannypop

jessthemess said:


> I had some random spotting yesterday, the day after my follicular ultrasound and I have never had that happen. My Dr. wasn't available so I talked to the on call Dr and she said thinks the spotting was my period starting in CD18 and is because this cycle is only my second cycle since stopping breastfeeding and I shouldn't be on Clomid yet and to wait until my cycle is regular again. But A) Ive never had a regular cycle in my life and B)My regular Dr wasn't concerned at all with me starting Clomid. Also I haven't spotted since so obviously I am not starting my period....
> 
> Anyway just kind of down to not have a great follicular ultrasound on CD17 and then spotting on CD18 when I don't even normally ovulate till CD22 or so.
> 
> Anyone else spot on Clomid or after a follicular ultrasound or in the week leading up to ovulation?

I had this EXACT thing and was so confused but it was the cycle I got my BFP! I ovulate bang on CD14 but on CD10 I had spotting once off -brown little spots. I thought I had ovulated early but my follicle scan on CD12 confirmed I was yet to ovulate and bloods drawn on CD15 said I ovulated on CD14. So the spotting for me was a huge fertile sign that led to my BFP!!
The spotting could also be from irritation from the translational scan ...


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks for sharing, Katy! Good to know it worked for you! I read it's about a 7-8% chance of multiples on clomid compared to only 1-2% chance naturally. DH thinks twins would be fun, but no more than that! I would prefer one baby at a time! 

Catalyst - definitely test again! I personally don't think one glass of wine will harm, it just depends on what you are comfortable with. FX you get a darker line!

Peanut - I'm not seeing anything yet but hard for me to tell on my phone


----------



## Catalyst

Ask4joy said:


> Thanks for sharing, Katy! Good to know it worked for you! I read it's about a 7-8% chance of multiples on clomid compared to only 1-2% chance naturally. DH thinks twins would be fun, but no more than that! I would prefer one baby at a time!
> 
> Catalyst - definitely test again! I personally don't think one glass of wine will harm, it just depends on what you are comfortable with. FX you get a darker line!
> 
> Peanut - I'm not seeing anything yet but hard for me to tell on my phone

Usualy I think like you but after the loss and having been drinking the weekend before I got pos I dont feel right drinking. Would be fun but.þ I dont know. I drink seldom anyway so. But aint testing till monday.. if pg it should show better then right? If not then.. its ok. I would be glad having AF too, means evrythings back to normal again.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Catalyst.. Keeping my FX for you.


----------



## Roschey

Catalyst- I feel the same way. We went out the other night and I didn't feel right about having a drink because of our loss. I just want to give this our best chance now and although a drink probably would have been harmless, I just feel like I'd blame myself if it resulted in another loss.

Afm- so I tested this morning and BFN. There MIGHT be a super faint line but I probably have line eye because I want there to be one so badly! However, I was really dissappointed yesterday with my temp drop but then this morning it's up the highest it's been all cycle!! So I'm not out yet!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

keeping fingers and toes crossed for u Catalyst x


----------



## Catalyst

Roschey said:


> Catalyst- I feel the same way. We went out the other night and I didn't feel right about having a drink because of our loss. I just want to give this our best chance now and although a drink probably would have been harmless, I just feel like I'd blame myself if it resulted in another loss.
> 
> Afm- so I tested this morning and BFN. There MIGHT be a super faint line but I probably have line eye because I want there to be one so badly! However, I was really dissappointed yesterday with my temp drop but then this morning it's up the highest it's been all cycle!! So I'm not out yet!!!

That is exactly how I feel. I just dont want to be nitpicking what Im doing if it happens again. So..
Hope its something that will get stronger!
Thank you all for Fx for me :) I have all crossed for you too!! :)


----------



## Mom15

3 dpo today. As I mentioned before, we skipped this cycle, but I'm counting the days to see how long my Lp is.


----------



## Catalyst

peanutmomma said:


> Any thoughts? Good bad, or otherwise? Thanks




Ask4joy said:


> Thanks for sharing, Katy! Good to know it worked for you! I read it's about a 7-8% chance of multiples on clomid compared to only 1-2% chance naturally. DH thinks twins would be fun, but no more than that! I would prefer one baby at a time!
> 
> Catalyst - definitely test again! I personally don't think one glass of wine will harm, it just depends on what you are comfortable with. FX you get a darker line!
> 
> Peanut - I'm not seeing anything yet but hard for me to tell on my phone

Peanut - Didnt want to just read and run. But I am sorry but I dont see a line. Hope that you arent out and would recommend test again in two days. Maby it cant be caugt on photo but is there in real life, it just needs time to get stronger.

Ask4 - My husband is like yours, when I said when talking about starting ttc that I hoped we would not get twins or triplets (know of woman who wanted baby #3 but got tripets) and he just said that twins might be fun!! haha My first pregnancy I was as happy with it beeing just one as about there was a heartbeat! One at a time is enaugh for me!! :)


----------



## Goldee

I know how you feel catalyst, i got pretty drunk a day or two before bfp from my mc and i still wonder if that was why. And then we haven't gotten pregnant since :/ But i usually avoid drinking every 2ww now. 

ask4joy, i did two months of clomid while ovulating on my own and had no luck, we've had the dosage increased and are doing iui now :) Twins have kind of been a slight concern in the back of my mind but it's not nearly as common with clomid as other fertility drugs. 

I don't think I see much Peanut? But I really suck at deciphering blue dye tests 


I caved and tested this morning (10dpo) even though my bb's are almost not sore at all. Looks negative to me, but any extra eyes want to try? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







14331092_10157354177230524_1728745806_n_opt.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Ask4joy

I avoid drinking during the 2ww as well after my CP. Doc said it was most likely nothing I did but as you ladies said, I don't want to blame myself. That being said, I did read a study that said 1 drink a day did not impact conception rates in women, but more than 5 a week did (for men too). 

Speaking of multiples...I'm wondering if I could have ovulated 2 eggs this cycle. I had one mature follicle on cd13 at 22mm and another nearly mature at 15mm. I ovulated 2 days later on cd15. Is there a chance both released?


----------



## Catalyst

Goldee said:


> I know how you feel catalyst, i got pretty drunk a day or two before bfp from my mc and i still wonder if that was why. And then we haven't gotten pregnant since :/ But i usually avoid drinking every 2ww now.
> 
> ask4joy, i did two months of clomid while ovulating on my own and had no luck, we've had the dosage increased and are doing iui now :) Twins have kind of been a slight concern in the back of my mind but it's not nearly as common with clomid as other fertility drugs.
> 
> I don't think I see much Peanut? But I really suck at deciphering blue dye tests
> 
> 
> I caved and tested this morning (10dpo) even though my bb's are almost not sore at all. Looks negative to me, but any extra eyes want to try? :shrug:




Ask4joy said:


> I avoid drinking during the 2ww as well after my CP. Doc said it was most likely nothing I did but as you ladies said, I don't want to blame myself. That being said, I did read a study that said 1 drink a day did not impact conception rates in women, but more than 5 a week did (for men too).
> 
> Speaking of multiples...I'm wondering if I could have ovulated 2 eggs this cycle. I had one mature follicle on cd13 at 22mm and another nearly mature at 15mm. I ovulated 2 days later on cd15. Is there a chance both released?

Goldee - I dont know.. I think I might have line eyes! haha :) but I think I see vvfaint but not sure... like 60% sure about it?!

Ask4 - I had my hen night just week before AF was due when we were ttc my younger son :) :haha: So... but I dont want to to something that might let me doubt myself later.
But I dont know how this works, follicle syze and all. But it happens, and from what I have read here the smaller one might have grown enaugh to be released. You hopng for twins? :happydance:


----------



## dbrbernie

Congrats to all the BFPs! Looks like i'm out. AF came this morning at only 10dpo. I had a crazy short cycle 19day total so I guess it was relatively painless. I started meds day 2 and triggered day 8. Maybe slower development next cycle will be better?
Baby dust to all!


----------



## Ask4joy

Not hoping for twins! But maybe 2 eggs would give me a better chance of 1 being fertilized and viable!


----------



## peanutmomma

Thanks ladies, I want to see a second line, dh sees something, but I don't. I just know how I feel and it's frustrating bc I feel like I did with dd, even peeing a lot and tightness with sex as dh told me it was before. No infections as I have monthly labs for my kidney and pancreas transplant, they test for uti and any other infection. But, negative tests. They want bloods as I told them home tests are negative. They said too many symptoms to be negative and blood is more sensitive. So, my brain sees test says no, my body says wtf lo,


----------



## MissDoc

Peanut, when will you get your bloodwork?


----------



## jessthemess

Dannypop said:


> jessthemess said:
> 
> 
> I had some random spotting yesterday, the day after my follicular ultrasound and I have never had that happen. My Dr. wasn't available so I talked to the on call Dr and she said thinks the spotting was my period starting in CD18 and is because this cycle is only my second cycle since stopping breastfeeding and I shouldn't be on Clomid yet and to wait until my cycle is regular again. But A) Ive never had a regular cycle in my life and B)My regular Dr wasn't concerned at all with me starting Clomid. Also I haven't spotted since so obviously I am not starting my period....
> 
> Anyway just kind of down to not have a great follicular ultrasound on CD17 and then spotting on CD18 when I don't even normally ovulate till CD22 or so.
> 
> Anyone else spot on Clomid or after a follicular ultrasound or in the week leading up to ovulation?
> 
> I had this EXACT thing and was so confused but it was the cycle I got my BFP! I ovulate bang on CD14 but on CD10 I had spotting once off -brown little spots. I thought I had ovulated early but my follicle scan on CD12 confirmed I was yet to ovulate and bloods drawn on CD15 said I ovulated on CD14. So the spotting for me was a huge fertile sign that led to my BFP!!
> The spotting could also be from irritation from the translational scan ...Click to expand...

You LITERALLY just became my favorite person haha

Even if we don't get a BFP this cycle I'm just SO SO glad to hear from someone else directly who had this!

Thank youuuuu!'n


----------



## peanutmomma

MissDoc said:


> Peanut, when will you get your bloodwork?

Well, if we do it with my monthly labs I already do for transplant, them
N Sept 27th. If not then, sooner


----------



## MissDoc

disregard: double post


----------



## baseball_mom

This is my first time using a OPK. I had what I thought was ovulation bleeding 2 days ago. We only were able to BD yesterday and I just took this test now but I would think that I either ovulated already or I haven't ovulated yet. Is that correct based on this test?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Symphony7

Can I join? Testing September 28th! Currently waiting to O in 3-5 days, very faint OPK currently but last month it shot up to positive really quickly and unexpectedly so I am on keeping on my toes for it. Going to start BDing basically every day from tomorrow to Thursday. My hubby has been very excited for this part, lol. It's only our second cycle TTC.

Baseballmom- can't really tell based on the test which it is. You could have ovulated or are still gearing up. I went from that negative to a very positive within 12 hours last cycle. Then the next time I tested it was back to that faint line. If I hadn't tested, I would have missed it.


----------



## second.time

I'm worried I'm out. Feeling a little numb about it. I saw two evap lines today, one on a Clinical Guard cheapie and one on a curved-handle FRER ... lines that I don't have to squint to see, but they're so faint I can't get them in a photo and I can't even see if there's any color.

This has been a weird cycle. At least my first cycle was nice and normal, even if it led to a BFN. This one is weird -- not just the shooting twinges at 8/9 DPO, but then starting to spot/bleed on 10 DPO, which I'm guessing gives me about a 9-day luteal phase. I have no idea what's happening! Considering making an appointment with my GP to have some more bloodwork done, just to see what's happening with my hormones? In January everything looked good but clearly something's up.

Congratulations to all the BFPs, and many positive vibes to those of you who will soon be testing!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

AF got me yesterday... Ready to begin a new


----------



## MamaPlus2

The witch got me. Half a day early... ah well! Onto the next cycle.

Fx for the rest of you ladies!


----------



## Weebles

Sorry Gagrl and mamaplus2. Fx next cycle!

Pretty sure today is O day but I won't be able to confirm as I didn't temp this month. Oh well... It doesn't exactly matter but the control freak side of me is not too pleased. I'm not quite sure when I will test but hubby's birthday is coming up and it'd be a nice surprise.


----------



## jessthemess

Alright I'm freaking out a little!

I have never been a POAS addict or even an earlier tester. I tested late when I got my BFP and I hardly ever tested before because AF always showed up early.

I'm also not a symptom spotter and I just worry I'd get into my head and see things that weren't really happening, you know?

But I had that weird spotting on Thursday, CD18, after a follicular ultrasound, on CD17, where the tech said she didn't think anything positive was happening. 

Now it's CD20 and I felt yucky all day and I was sitting here watching TV with my DH and I out of the blue thought what if.... No I had that ultrasound they would have seen it if I was pregnant even if it was brand new. Well maybe I'd just take a cheap Wondfo test real quick.

And I swear there's a line. I mean it's so stinking light I can't get a photo worth posting. But even my husband thinks he sees it.

Obviously I'll test again tomorrow with FMU. But is it possible to have follicular ultrasound and be pregnant and have the tech see nothing? Keep in mind if I was pregnant then that means I ovulated around CD10/11 after taking Clomid CD2-6. 

Who knows! Sorry for the BOOK! Just freaking a little!


----------



## BelleNuit

Got DHs SA. It's excellent.

168 million count
70&#8453; mobility
70&#8453; progressive motility
10&#8453; morphology

Don't know why we are heading into cycle 13 with numbers like that.


----------



## jessthemess

BelleNuit said:


> Got DHs SA. It's excellent.
> 
> 168 million count
> 70&#8453; mobility
> 70&#8453; progressive motility
> 10&#8453; morphology
> 
> Don't know why we are heading into cycle 13 with numbers like that.

Those are good numbers!

And you're otherwise all good?


----------



## Katy78

Multiples? Nooooo. I definitely don't want them. We hardly have room in our apartment for one more. Not to speak about finances... Plus we're not that young anymore.


----------



## Ask4joy

That's great, Belle! Has your doctor suggested Clomid?


----------



## Catalyst

BelleNuit said:


> Got DHs SA. It's excellent.
> 
> 168 million count
> 70&#8453; mobility
> 70&#8453; progressive motility
> 10&#8453; morphology
> 
> Don't know why we are heading into cycle 13 with numbers like that.




jessthemess said:


> Alright I'm freaking out a little!
> 
> I have never been a POAS addict or even an earlier tester. I tested late when I got my BFP and I hardly ever tested before because AF always showed up early.
> 
> I'm also not a symptom spotter and I just worry I'd get into my head and see things that weren't really happening, you know?
> 
> But I had that weird spotting on Thursday, CD18, after a follicular ultrasound, on CD17, where the tech said she didn't think anything positive was happening.
> 
> Now it's CD20 and I felt yucky all day and I was sitting here watching TV with my DH and I out of the blue thought what if.... No I had that ultrasound they would have seen it if I was pregnant even if it was brand new. Well maybe I'd just take a cheap Wondfo test real quick.
> 
> And I swear there's a line. I mean it's so stinking light I can't get a photo worth posting. But even my husband thinks he sees it.
> 
> Obviously I'll test again tomorrow with FMU. But is it possible to have follicular ultrasound and be pregnant and have the tech see nothing? Keep in mind if I was pregnant then that means I ovulated around CD10/11 after taking Clomid CD2-6.
> 
> Who knows! Sorry for the BOOK! Just freaking a little!




Katy78 said:


> Multiples? Nooooo. I definitely don't want them. We hardly have room in our apartment for one more. Not to speak about finances... Plus we're not that young anymore.

Katy - I think I read somewhere that multiples were more common with higher age. So you might be more likely to have multiples. Things work out somehow. But I am with you in hoping for one!

Jessthemess - Im going to tell you something about my friend. She and her husband had been trying for over a year with no luck. They went for test and she had a scan and stuff. The doctor said something about her uterus ( I dont know the english for it) and that she probably would never be able to get pg on her own and if she got pg she was most likely to loose it, she went home with a plan of drugs and help with conception. She was devestated. But week later she was standing in her bathroom with a positive pg test in her hand. It had been to early for the doctor to detect. To day almost 5 years later she has 4year old boy and a 2 year old girl. Both conceived normaly. So maby you O´d early and they didnt see it.. hopefully it is something that will stick :D

Belle - those are good news!! I read that each time it is just 25% chances of pg, then it is another chance of holding it. Many women get pg and loose it in the early days and dont even know it. It is said to be normal to take up to a year to conceive so you are on the high range for normal. So I hope that it will be there soon! Friend of mine got pg after 18 months of trying with no help. Next one came almost right away, so it can differ each time.

Hope my answeres helped some of you!!
I keep my Fx for you all and sprinkle bit of :dust:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Catalyst. The high range of "normal" sucks LOL. So far my testing is normal. Hormones and ovaries are normal. On a wait list for HSG. Only flag in testing is potentially thin lining, but doc wants to repeat that test to confirm. I'm going to start acupuncture this cycle to hopefully thicken my lining. 

Ask, doc hadn't suggested any treatment yet. Because I'm young they're being conservative. Have to wait for HSG to be done first before they'll do anything.


----------



## Catalyst

BelleNuit said:


> Thanks Catalyst. The high range of "normal" sucks LOL. So far my testing is normal. Hormones and ovaries are normal. On a wait list for HSG. Only flag in testing is potentially thin lining, but doc wants to repeat that test to confirm. I'm going to start acupuncture this cycle to hopefully thicken my lining.
> 
> Ask, doc hadn't suggested any treatment yet. Because I'm young they're being conservative. Have to wait for HSG to be done first before they'll do anything.

Is there a long wait for HSG?


----------



## BelleNuit

There are next to no docs in my city who do them. So the clinic I'm at is trying to get the equipment they need to do them in house. I've already waited a month and they've given me no time line. It could be a long wait. I don't expect there are any tubal issues unless i have endo and don't know it.


----------



## Weebles

Belle, that's really good news!! Higher range or normal doesn't suck at all, it just means it's a matter of time! The HSG I had done wasn't done at the clinic I go to. It was still done at by my OBGYN (there was a nurse and an X-ray tech too) but I had to go to the hospital for it. I was given an order for the procedure, just like the ones given for lab work so I dunno, maybe I'm just impatient but waiting around for an office to get equipment seems like it could take a really long time. If your OBGYN isn't currently doing them is here any reason why he can't refer you to someone who is even if they aren't necessarily in town?


----------



## Xxenssial

Hello can I please join? At due 27th &#128522; Congrats to all that have bfp's hoping to see a lot more


----------



## Catalyst

So I have updated the list :) added an :bfp: and two or three new members :D
And I finally found out how i change the titel! So I can keep the number of Bfp so everyone can see it! :D

I realy hope more of you get :bfp: this month!! And i see I have to start updating more often.. it takes time to re-read 10 pages (and they are only from last two days or something!!) :haha: geting hareder and harder to keep up! But it is jus so much fun to see the list with the flashing positives. I dont know why it always makes me smile :D


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles I agree 100&#8453; and if we were past the 1 year mark that's what I would be doing. For now I'm okay with having a couple extra cycles to try naturally. If I don't hear anything back at the end of this new cycle I will be calling them back (again).


----------



## OilyMamma

I have been running around thr farm like a crazy person trying to get ready for winter. And crocheting christmas gifts and my 4yr old keep me pretty busy. I have been struggling to keep up with these pages!
Congratulations to everyone with a Bfp!! hubby and i only dtd once at 1dpo this month so i am not overly hopeful although i did have ewcm that day...i highly doubt we will see a bfp this month but we arent out until AF shows right &#128514;
Boobs are sore. A bit crampy. Have some twinges and some serious attitude but otherwise same old &#128518;
I will try to check in more often to see all your bfps and news.


----------



## MinorCrisis

Hello! I've been lurking for about a cycle and a half now, and I followed all of the August testers. I got a BFP last cycle on Aug 28 (11 dpo), confirmed by blood test as "barely positive" (10 miU/ml HCG) a few days later (14dpo), then AF came several days after that. 
Onto the next cycle, right? AF is due on Sept 30th, but I will likely want to start testing obscenely early. My goal this time is to wait till 10dpo, which will be September 27. AF is due on the 30th.
I look forward to testing with you guys this month!


----------



## Catalyst

MinorCrisis said:


> Hello! I've been lurking for about a cycle and a half now, and I followed all of the August testers. I got a BFP last cycle on Aug 28 (11 dpo), confirmed by blood test as "barely positive" (10 miU/ml HCG) a few days later (14dpo), then AF came several days after that.
> Onto the next cycle, right? AF is due on Sept 30th, but I will likely want to start testing obscenely early. My goal this time is to wait till 10dpo, which will be September 27. AF is due on the 30th.
> I look forward to testing with you guys this month!


Welcome. 
I was a august tester too and got bfp then 10 days later it started to bleed. So we are in similar situation. Hopefully this is our month right?!
:dust:


----------



## second.time

So I saw a lovely obvious BFP today. But I also started AF this afternoon. I'm officially out this month. On to cycle 3! 

Such a roller coaster. I'm concerned because it's also a short luteal phase for me. Everything SEEMS fine -- progesterone was nice and high on my test in January, I saw a positive OPK/temp rise -- but you never know.


----------



## peanutmomma

second.time said:


> So I saw a lovely obvious BFP today. But I also started AF this afternoon. I'm officially out this month. On to cycle 3!
> 
> Such a roller coaster. I'm concerned because it's also a short luteal phase for me. Everything SEEMS fine -- progesterone was nice and high on my test in January, I saw a positive OPK/temp rise -- but you never know.

I'm so sorry, never known anyone to have a BFP then af. Fx next cycle will be the one for you. I will wait with you


----------



## abennion

second.time said:


> So I saw a lovely obvious BFP today. But I also started AF this afternoon. I'm officially out this month. On to cycle 3!
> 
> Such a roller coaster. I'm concerned because it's also a short luteal phase for me. Everything SEEMS fine -- progesterone was nice and high on my test in January, I saw a positive OPK/temp rise -- but you never know.

This happened to me on my BFP cycle. We got our BFP and then 11 hours later I got AF. It really sucks. I'm sorry.


----------



## Goldee

Sorry to hear second.time :(

Started spotting this afternoon, pretty sure full AF is imminent booooooo:growlmad:

Onto planning for next cycle and IUI #2!


----------



## second.time

Thank you for your kind words, everyone! Goldee, I'm sorry to hear about the spotting -- hoping this next cycle is the one for you (if AF does end up showing for you this time).

Abennion, it's so hard, isn't it? I'm sorry you had to go through that -- and I have fingers crossed that you get wonderful news soon.

Peanut, I'm thinking it's a chemical pregnancy (a miscarriage before 5/6 weeks). Unfortunately, they're pretty common, but that doesn't make it much easier. I'll be happy to wait to test next month with you!


----------



## peanutmomma

I'm o,ay if it was a. Chemical pregnancy. I need to switch an anti rejection pill, and verify my new organs are non rejection ting, via biopsy. Then, getpregnant. Safer all around


----------



## Ask4joy

Very sorry, second. I know how heart wrenching that is. :hugs:


----------



## Mom15

I'm sorry to hear that some of you are out!! 
I'm 4 dpo and had so much creamy cm today. Last cycle was 8 day Lp so I'm hoping to at least match that. I'm hopeful it might be back to normal as my temps seem better (higher). 

Belle - I wanted to mention I have become a big fan of all things Easter medicin (if that describes it correctly, I guess holistic maybe, forgive me English is not my first language). I look forward to an update on your accupuncture session. I have recently had a Mayan massage and did a vaginal steam. I have had so much more ewcm this cycle, it took me by surprise. Your accupuncturist might be familiar with those or even recommend them. I hope it works for you!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mom15 :) I have read some good things about acupuncture helping thicken the lining. I went for one session a few months ago and ended up having a much heavier period (a good thing for me where 2-3 days is pretty normal).


----------



## Goldee

Mom15: extra cm was a huge indicator for me the last time i was pg! fx'd! 

I'd like to try acupuncture sometime. we don't have anyone in town that does it i think. We have about a 6 hour drive (with two ferries) just to get to our specialist for the IUI, we're a fairly small town >.< lol


----------



## Catalyst

So I had a bfn today at 11dpo... and we realy needed the good news. Got some realy bad news yesterday.. my BIL haf a seizure and was taken to a hospital. They ran some test and they showed he has a 1.5cm big tumor in his brain :cry: they say it is in a good place to operate. He had some more tests to see if he has tumor somewhere els and we are just waiting for some news.


----------



## Aphy

That's terrible news Catalyst, I am so sorry about your BIL and the BFN! GL to your BIL, I hope they don't find any more tumors and hopefully your BFP is just being shy


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry Catalyst. I hope your BIL is fine and also, that you get your BFP.


----------



## Roschey

So sorry to hear that second!

And also to you catalyst! My sister in law has suffered from brain tumors for 9 years now. She had a lot of complications with her first surgery and came out blind. Her second went much more smoothly, but we still feel like we lost more of her. Last week she had her annual follow up and now there's another one growing roots into her brain stem. So, we were also hoping for some good news, but idk. I don't feel like I'm pregnant or like af is coming. She's due tomorrow, but I had another BFN this morning.


----------



## tobemum

Oh catalyst so sorry to hear that! Hope it will all be ok.


----------



## Weebles

Catalyst, I hope you hear encouraging news about your BIL soon.


----------



## Dannypop

Thinking of you Cat. So sorry to hear. Big hugs


----------



## OilyMamma

Im very sorry to hear catalyst.
Wishing your BIL the best of luck and praying for good news for your family


----------



## MissDoc

Sorry about your BIL, Catalyst. I hope the surgery goes very smoothly and there are no other tumors. I also hope that in a few days you're surprised with a BFP. The family deserves some good news right now!


----------



## Goldee

I'm so sorry to hear Catalyst :( fx'd you have good news very soon <3


----------



## Catalyst

Roschey said:


> So sorry to hear that second!
> 
> And also to you catalyst! My sister in law has suffered from brain tumors for 9 years now. She had a lot of complications with her first surgery and came out blind. Her second went much more smoothly, but we still feel like we lost more of her. Last week she had her annual follow up and now there's another one growing roots into her brain stem. So, we were also hoping for some good news, but idk. I don't feel like I'm pregnant or like af is coming. She's due tomorrow, but I had another BFN this morning.

Even though you day she is blinds it gives me hope. 
Wot good newa few hours ago. They scanned and tested him alot and dis not find more tumors. They will do a biopsy on wednesday then he will talk to a brainspecialist. We know there will be a surgery but not when. They discharged him and he will stay with his fiance neat the hospital, his inlaws have a apartment near it. They have four kids, boys age 9, 6 and born this july and a 2 year old girl. So this eas pritty shocking newa but we are settling and getting used to the thought and now is time to show them our suport.

Roschey how many dpo are you? I dod feel bit AF ish yesterday for like half an hour then it stopped and nothing more.
Hope I am still in the game for a bfp but if not then it is ok too. At least thr first cycle after our loss 4 weeks ago will be over :)
Im sorry I bombed this thread with this. Just was litle bit overwhelmed and hat to let it out somewhere. Thank you all for kind words :hugs:


----------



## Roschey

Catalyst said:


> Roschey said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that second!
> 
> And also to you catalyst! My sister in law has suffered from brain tumors for 9 years now. She had a lot of complications with her first surgery and came out blind. Her second went much more smoothly, but we still feel like we lost more of her. Last week she had her annual follow up and now there's another one growing roots into her brain stem. So, we were also hoping for some good news, but idk. I don't feel like I'm pregnant or like af is coming. She's due tomorrow, but I had another BFN this morning.
> 
> Even though you day she is blinds it gives me hope.
> Wot good newa few hours ago. They scanned and tested him alot and dis not find more tumors. They will do a biopsy on wednesday then he will talk to a brainspecialist. We know there will be a surgery but not when. They discharged him and he will stay with his fiance neat the hospital, his inlaws have a apartment near it. They have four kids, boys age 9, 6 and born this july and a 2 year old girl. So this eas pritty shocking newa but we are settling and getting used to the thought and now is time to show them our suport.
> 
> Roschey how many dpo are you? I dod feel bit AF ish yesterday for like half an hour then it stopped and nothing more.
> Hope I am still in the game for a bfp but if not then it is ok too. At least thr first cycle after our loss 4 weeks ago will be over :)
> Im sorry I bombed this thread with this. Just was litle bit overwhelmed and hat to let it out somewhere. Thank you all for kind words :hugs:Click to expand...

Definitely have hope! And I'll certainly be thinking about you! It sounds like he'll be in good hands- keep us posted!
I'm 13 dpo. I didn't get a positive with my last pregnancy until a couple days after AF was due, so maybe I still have a chance. I've had a few cramps here and there the last couple of days, but hardly noticeable. And my temp is still elevated. I hate this waiting game! And like you, this is our first cycle after miscarriage. So maybe things are still a little off??
:dust:


----------



## MamaPlus2

So sorry to hear Catalyst. Sending all the good vibes your way! Here's hoping you get that BFP soon


----------



## JellyBaby36

Ah I'm sorry Catalyst & Roschey, seriously wishin u some good news for both ur familys, much love xxx


----------



## jessthemess

I took a test Sunday and definitely BFN! So I'm hoping that means I didn't randomly ovulate super early!

I heard back from my Dr this morning and she said based on my follicular ultrasound I should ovulate today, tomorrow or Wednesday and to have "relations" hahah :) and she said the ultrasound tech is great but doesn't have my full medical history so to her it may have looked like I wouldn't ovulate but to my Dr who knows I ovulate late it just looked like I am gearing up!

So on to BD tonight and tomorrow and Wednesday! I do feel like I am probably out since we haven't BD at all and I'm more likely to ovulate tonight but oh well we will give it a try! We can take Clomid 100mg next time so there's that to look forward to!!


----------



## jessthemess

Catalyst, I'm very sorry to hear about your BIL and I hope things get better for him quickly!


----------



## Roschey

Ok ladies so- I had a little cramping this morning after my workout (similar to AF) but then it stopped by lunch time. I usually don't get any until just after the witch arrives. Temp is still elevated, bbs have had a little burning/tingling this afternoon. And I just noticed I have a little heartburn. Eeeekkk! Can't wait to test tomorrow! Maybe this is good???


----------



## XtattoochickX

Joining in
Im in the 2 week wait myself 
Hows everyone getting on


----------



## Roschey

So actually I took a test when I just got home from work. Not FMU obviously and probably only about a 2 hour hold or so. I'm REALLY sure this is a faint positive! Not sure how it will look in the pic when I post, but what do you think? AF due tomorrrow! 13 dpo today. This morning was negative.
I'll for sure test again in the morning!
 



Attached Files:







20160912_180912.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Weebles

I see something!


----------



## MissDoc

I see it too!


----------



## Catalyst

Roschey said:


> So actually I took a test when I just got home from work. Not FMU obviously and probably only about a 2 hour hold or so. I'm REALLY sure this is a faint positive! Not sure how it will look in the pic when I post, but what do you think? AF due tomorrrow! 13 dpo today. This morning was negative.
> I'll for sure test again in the morning!

I see something :)


----------



## Roschey

Fingers crossed for an even bolder, and more BEAUTIFUL 2 lines tomorrow morning!! Super excited but kind of freaking out too!:af::happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

Got a call back from the fertility clinic. They are in business for the HSG and it will be booked for my October cycle. Just supposed to call them on the first day of my cycle. Will cost 250. Not terrible I suppose. Next cycle will be my 14th cycle, so I feel like that is a fair enough time to have an HSG done.


----------



## Roschey

BelleNuit said:


> Got a call back from the fertility clinic. They are in business for the HSG and it will be booked for my October cycle. Just supposed to call them on the first day of my cycle. Will cost 250. Not terrible I suppose. Next cycle will be my 14th cycle, so I feel like that is a fair enough time to have an HSG done.


Fantastic!!!


----------



## Goldee

Roschey that looks like a super promising line! Can't wait to see tomorrows!

AF showed up completely today and I've called in to book my second IUI at the end of the month. Looks like my next test date should be around the october 11:)


----------



## peanutmomma

Roschey said:


> So actually I took a test wh6en I just got home from work. Not FMU obviously and probably only about a 2 hour hold or so. I'm REALLY sure this is a faint positive! Not sure how it will look in the pic when I post, but what do you think? AF due tomorrrow! 13 dpo today. This morning was negative.
> I'll for sure test again in the morning!

Oh yes, the first test I took with dd was exact test, exact faint line. The extra day, literally 10 hours later darker. Congrats


----------



## MacBabby

Ohhhh Roschey, that's looking like another bfp for September. Good luck testing later, we have everything crossed for a nice pair of lines for you x


----------



## peanutmomma

So, anyone ever have 3 different types of CM in 1 day? SEWCM, followed by watery to the point you feel you peed yourself, then more sticky and whitish in the night.


----------



## OilyMamma

Roschey said:


> So actually I took a test when I just got home from work. Not FMU obviously and probably only about a 2 hour hold or so. I'm REALLY sure this is a faint positive! Not sure how it will look in the pic when I post, but what do you think? AF due tomorrrow! 13 dpo today. This morning was negative.
> I'll for sure test again in the morning!

I see a line! Test again tomorrow!


----------



## JellyBaby36

BelleNuit said:


> Got a call back from the fertility clinic. They are in business for the HSG and it will be booked for my October cycle. Just supposed to call them on the first day of my cycle. Will cost 250. Not terrible I suppose. Next cycle will be my 14th cycle, so I feel like that is a fair enough time to have an HSG done.

Brill news, wishing you all the best belle! I went see gyno for first time yesterday, I'm on cycle 14, he is referring for a HSG too and a scan, let us know how it goes, I'm starting to get nervous but I know it needs to be done. Best foot forward n all that. Hopefully by xmas we both have our bfps &#128512; Xxx


----------



## Dannypop

Cat you did not bombard the board with your news. It is a big part of your ttc journey and that is what we are all here for. To listen and support through ALL of it. Can't wait for your tww to be over so we can see a BFP!

Jess that's fab fab news. Sounds so similar to my experience

Rosh that's not even a squinter! It's totally a BFP. And usually all I see is a white glaring space when others see a vvvvf line!!


----------



## Aphy

BFN at 10dpo :(


----------



## Roschey

Well, I was hoping for it to have been even darker, but it's certainly much less of a squinter than yesterday afternoon!! I'll take it!!!
:bfp::bfp::bfp:
 



Attached Files:







20160913_031843.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Belle.. Good luck.. Yeah it's a bit expensive but so worth it if it gets you your forever baby.

Rosc.... Oh my can wait to see your test today!!


----------



## JellyBaby36

Roschey said:


> Well, I was hoping for it to have been even darker, but it's certainly much less of a squinter than yesterday afternoon!! I'll take it!!!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:

Yay Congrats! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Weebles

Congrats Rosc!!

Glad everything is set up Belle!

Afm, I'm wondering if I'll be able to give FF enough data to confirm O but I'm confidant in being 3 or 4 dpo as it is. Normally only my left ovary gets sore (II think I O from that side 75% of the time) but this month both did and that's never happened. Now I'm not only hoping that this is finally my month, twins have been crossing my mind too.


----------



## Mom15

Awesome Roschey!! Nice lines :)

Goldee - had we not skipped this cycle I would be very hopeful so much cm is a sign. We did bd 5 days before O, which I guess there is a teeny chance. I'm sorry AF got you!

Cat & Roschey I'm sorry about your relatives medical issues. Never easy to see someone go through that.


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles, I SO hope you get your twins! I'd love twins so that I will never have to go through this TTC bull---t ever again. 

Its good to have an answer about when the HSG will be, but now I'm more terrified than ever. I couldn't even sleep last night. What ifs keep racing through my head. What if we have unexplained infertility. What if nothing works. What if we go broke TTC. What if..... 

I've pretty much decided if we do ever conceive and have a baby that we won't actively try ever again. We'll just NTNP and be happy with what we have and hope for the best.


----------



## Weebles

That's exactly why I want them, it gets tough ttc and it'd be nice to only have to do this once!

I worry about unexplained fertility too but that can also mean it's only a matter of time. And in so many cases clomid helps! Don't get too far ahead of yourself, there are many options and neither one of us has tried even one so there is lots and lots of room for hope.


----------



## peanutmomma

Roschey said:


> Well, I was hoping for it to have been even darker, but it's certainly much less of a squinter than yesterday afternoon!! I'll take it!!!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:

What brand of test did you use? I used pink lined ones with dd, blue dye this time and had some iffy tests


----------



## MamaPlus2

Yay for another BFP! Congrats lady!


----------



## Roschey

peanutmomma said:


> Roschey said:
> 
> 
> Well, I was hoping for it to have been even darker, but it's certainly much less of a squinter than yesterday afternoon!! I'll take it!!!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> What brand of test did you use? I used pink lined ones with dd, blue dye this time and had some iffy testsClick to expand...

I was using some of the cheap ones from dollar tree first. Then this morning I broke out the FRER!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats Rosch! 

AFM, AF is due tomorrow. Sore boobs and pre-AF cramps are my symptoms. I was also a bit nauseous last night (I was up most of the night with my youngest who has a nasty cold). But that's all usual before AF starts.


----------



## Catalyst

Good luck to you all clomid girls :)
Hurray for you Rosc :) Ill update the list tonight.


----------



## MissDoc

Congrats Roschey, how exciting!

Katy, I hope AF stays away. At least you don't have too much longer to wait!


AFM, waiting on results of my beta test today. I won't know for another 4-5 hrs.


----------



## Catalyst

So I dont know how the ticker works.. does he go 13 dpo testi g tomorrow? I held off tiday did not test. Not sure when I shoulf.. thursday or friday. Tested with the boys at 13 or 14dpo (was reading old posts of mine) and one I had written that with my first I had tested bit early and bfn then on the day AF should arrive or after (2-3) days later I got bfp. So I am nor counting me out.. yet.. but not realy hopeful either.


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles said:


> That's exactly why I want them, it gets tough ttc and it'd be nice to only have to do this once!
> 
> I worry about unexplained fertility too but that can also mean it's only a matter of time. And in so many cases clomid helps! Don't get too far ahead of yourself, there are many options and neither one of us has tried even one so there is lots and lots of room for hope.

Thanks Weebles, I really do need to keep reminding myself of that. 95% of people will conceive within 2 years. What is the likelihood that I fall within the 5% who don't?? Even if we are unexplained our tests are showing lots of strengths so far, so I need to focus on that. I keep telling myself lately that maybe it really does take up to a year. We'll be at a year in November/December so we've still got time.


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Rosch!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Symphony7

Negative OPK this morning, positive one tonight. Tried to BD but hubby is super tired and we couldn't get it done. Hoping to try again tonight. :/


----------



## peanutmomma

Does anyone else find it sexyy when dh, or oh, are totally into ttc as much as you are? Dh works overnights and goes to bed around 12 noon during the week. Around 12:30 today I get a random text from him, with a picture of him aroused, and it says. " hey, get in here sweetie. A baby isn't going to make itself". I found it sex and cute and cried lol. But, still bd and it was nice. He is so into this and is determined to get me pregnant sooner than later.


----------



## Janisdkh

Grats on the positive Roch <3 Blessings
sorry ladies been so busy lately with kids starting school etc.. 
Well I am a few days late for AF.. Last two af's were right on time after my m/c so I am not sure how I am late now.. I tested at 11dpo(which would make me 5 days late) it was negative but now I am thinking I was only 9dpo.. So going by that I should have started my period on the 10th(making me 3 days late).. I am never late .. I feel like it might be coming tonight though.. Stupid body from mc... If not I will be testing tomorrow for sure. I have no symptoms... maybe slight cramps, had three bouts of woozy but nothing.. Jotted that down to over eating. No sore nips or boobs...

Curious note, has anyone ever reused an old negative test and it be positive from a new pregnancy? Yes I know not to chance that and call it a positive but wouldn't it be fun??? One of you preggy ladies should test it out for us :D :D :D


----------



## Katy78

AF is due today/tomorrow. I'm soooooo nervous. Checking for blood every time I go to the toilet, expecting it but hoping it isn't there. My pre-AF cramps are so obvious I don't dare hope. I'm quite nauseous but that doesn't mean anything as I often am just before AF starts.

IF AF doeasn't beat me to it, I'll test tomorrow morning.

Here goes. Usually, soon after I write a post like this, she shows her ugly face... Will see soon enough I guess...


----------



## Catalyst

So Im 13 dpo. Could not wait longer to test again (POAS!!!) And big fat bfn. So I am pritty sure I am out. There isnt a hint of a line.
So there us the next month. Hope I can hold out longer then before starting testing. 
I always had litle hope even if signs and feeling said not pg cause we timed it perfectly and also last two times I used OPK i got pg with my boys :haha: Af should be here I think tomorrow or friday. Will be good to just start over :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Cat you and I are in the same boat. I just my first post mc AF and although a little disappointed.. I'm ready to start fresh


----------



## PeasnCarrot

Sorry to hear about your BiL Cat :-(.

I think I'm out this month, I forgot how much long haul flying messes with my body. I had my visit from Aunt Flo just before we went and had quite a bit of EWCM while we were there so I was sure I'd O'd early (wasn't due to ov until the end of this week according to my calculations) but today I'm feeling what I'd swear was ov cramps so not a clue what's going on. It's out first month ttc so I don't want to go buying opk's or temping just yet. I think I'll assume that it's an anovulatory cycle, wait for AF and try it again next month.


----------



## BabyReady13

Morning ladies....I haven't been on in a bit been super busy but had my 2nd iui yesterday and now in the TWW again*sigh*.....bloodwork for pregnancy test is scheduled for the 27th but I'll probably test around the 23rd lol


----------



## OilyMamma

Congrats to everyone with BFP's so far and sorry for everyone with AF.
i still have 4 days to go until AF is due, i will be shocked if i dont see her but im sure she will come right on schedule. I am not positive about this month at all lol and just want to know already or start over.


----------



## Catalyst

We heard good newa of my BIL they dont think that the thing i his head (now 3cm) is a tumor. It is some kind of growth but.. now they say it is in a bad place for operation. So he will be on seizure medication and they will check on this thing in his head after few months.


----------



## Mom15

Cat - that's great news! Hopefully they will find a way to shrink it if they can't remove it. 

Afm, 7 dpo today and have some spotting apon checking. Just hoping to at least match my 8 day Lp from my previous cycle. I used to always spot starting as early as 5 dpo pre DS and lp was 11 days. Since DS it seems like I would go from spotting to Af in a day. I'll update when she shows.


----------



## Janisdkh

Cat- So sorry to hear :( I have had multiple tumors in my head, multiple surgeries.. For me though mine is genetic and the growth grew behind my eardrum each time. It sucks and caused me hearing loss etc... :'( 

I am so sorry your brother has to deal with this, as anything in the head can be scary.


----------



## Roschey

So my hcg blood work showed my level at 21.4
I'm kind of freaking out. I don't want to lose this baby too! I'm about exactly 4 weeks, so it might not mean anything except that it's super early, but I can't help but worry. We're still waiting for my progesterone results to come back. They are checking my levels again on friday.
I know it's possible to have a low starting level like this, even some slow rising levels, but have any of you or anyone you know gone through it and had a normal, healthy pregnancy??? Friday can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## MissDoc

Roschey I'm sorry that your first number isn't heartening, but I've seen over and over stories that it's the rise rate, NOT the number itself. I know that doesn't help. I hate hate hate waiting on lab results... it really is the worst. I hope that Friday gets here VERY quickly for you and they give you the results the same day and don't make you wait the weekend.


----------



## Laylo

Testing September 23rd!! Please put me on the list! Thx


----------



## Janisdkh

Well this was unexpected as my symptoms are not strong, no breast pain, no nipple pain. I do have some nausea especially this morning but I keep it at my eating habits lately suck.... Umm I am dumbfounded :o Had no idea this happened this month!!!!!!!!!!

I was supposed to get my period on the 9-10th :o Took a test and WAS NOT expecting this at all..

We said if it doesn't happen this month we are focusing on our business instead. 
Well it happened and here is hoping its our rainbow baby <3 3rd times a charm right?


----------



## Roschey

Janisdkh said:


> Well this was unexpected as my symptoms are not strong, no breast pain, no nipple pain. I do have some nausea especially this morning but I keep it at my eating habits lately suck.... Umm I am dumbfounded :o Had no idea this happened this month!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was supposed to get my period on the 9-10th :o Took a test and WAS NOT expecting this at all..
> 
> We said if it doesn't happen this month we are focusing on our business instead.
> Well it happened and here is hoping its our rainbow baby <3 3rd times a charm right?


Yay! Yay! Yay!!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Janisdkh said:


> Well this was unexpected as my symptoms are not strong, no breast pain, no nipple pain. I do have some nausea especially this morning but I keep it at my eating habits lately suck.... Umm I am dumbfounded :o Had no idea this happened this month!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was supposed to get my period on the 9-10th :o Took a test and WAS NOT expecting this at all..k
> 
> We said if it doesn't happen this month we are focusing on our business instead.
> Well it happened and here is hoping its our rainbow baby <3 3rd times a charm right?

Awe congrats fx for a super sticky bean for you.
Afm, I spoke to my sister whose has had 6 pregnancies, 3 of which were healthy, 2 miscarriages, and a still born. Anywho, she says ib is when full blown af. If that's the case I am on CD42 or so of a 29 day cycle. Still bfn on hpt. Blood work soon and bought a different type of test for may e this weekend


----------



## Symphony7

O'd today, officially in my TWW! Did as much BD as we could, we shall see! Congrats Janisdkh on your BFP,


----------



## _Meep_

Hi!

About 6 dpo here and no symptoms at all, except a random re-emergence of some watery CM, which isn't really typical for me. Still, having no symptoms means nothing, as last month I had every symptom going and then got my AF lol.

She is due September 23rd this month. I reckon I'll be able to hold out until 21st at the latest before I start obsessively buying tests and piddling all over them. It's like a compulsion. :/


----------



## Janisdkh

Well I guess you can put my positive HPT down for the 9th as that's when I was expecting my period.. I did get one on the 14th though .. 

Wow due in May.. I get to hopefully enjoy a spring/summer baby <3


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats, Janis! Great news!!! 

Roschey - I hope your numbers keep rising! FX and positive thoughts!

Weebles - I was wondering about the possibility of twins this cycle too as at my ultrasound I had one mature follicle at 22mm and one almost there at 15mm 2 days before ovulation. If I'm not pregnant this month doc is starting me on clomid which def ups the chances...not sure how I feel about that!

I've had a head cold that starting coming on at 1dpo and today at 6dpo I got home from work and had a fever of 99.1. I don't think fevers are common with colds? Hoping it's an implantation sign!


----------



## Catalyst

Janish - congratulations :)

Seeing you geting bfn at 11dpo makes my hopes go up. But I am sure I cant wait as long as you to test.

Added few newones :)

Im going for a short trip tomorrow, will probably check in on my phone but no updates I think.

I was today so hell bent on just waiting for AF to show. Now I am back to, mabydo one more in the morning?!
Agh!!


----------



## peanutmomma

So, it the light short only spotting for not even 2 full days, wasn't af then CD42 or 46 here. Symptoms not subsiding. And have gained a lb in last month. 1 lb. Is not much. But I have stayed the same weight for 8 months.


----------



## MissDoc

Yay Janis!!! Come join us in the May 2017 babies threads.


----------



## Katy78

Congrats Janisdkh!

AFM, no AF yet but also a BFN. So I'm out. I just hope AF starts today so I can start all over.


----------



## Catalyst

Im sorry Kate

So 2 weeka after I got pos opk I start my periods. Yes the :wich: got me and I am kind of just happy about it. First cycle after loss is over and it was kind of a normal cycle. At least it is like I used to be.

So I am out for this month :) good luck guys! Huge amonut of :dust: to you all ;) 
Ill still come and read :)


----------



## Katy78

Sorry catalyst.


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Janisdkh!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congratulations Janis x


----------



## Katy78

And the next cycle begins... CD1.


----------



## Dannypop

Janisdkh said:


> Well I guess you can put my positive HPT down for the 9th as that's when I was expecting my period.. I did get one on the 14th though ..
> 
> Wow due in May.. I get to hopefully enjoy a spring/summer baby <3

Like Missdoc said come to the mid May board!! Will be so awesome to have some "old friends" join us!

Meep the watery CM is a great sign! I also never get that after O. Usually dry up. So that was one of my first signs that a BFP was possible. 

Sorry to all the ladies who got hit by AF. At least for those like Cat who were waiting for their first AF after their MC it is a bit of a cleansing sort of feeling.


----------



## _Meep_

Ooh I usually dry up too, before it goes creamy/tacky, but that hasn't happened yet. Hmmm ...

With my little girl, I only remember having loads of smooth white CM, but I wasn't nearly as frantic a symptom spotter then as I am these days. I do feel a bit nauseous this morning, so we will see! Could have something to do with my 2 year old deciding she wanted to breastfeed ALL NIGHT while lying on top of me. :/

I've got quite a lot of gas too ... such lovely conversations we have on this board.


----------



## Angelique76

Hi ladies, I am new to this site. 

I am 11dpo and started experiencing symptoms around 4dpo. With the last 2 pregnancies I had I knew right away, but MC both :( 

Now I feel that I am, but feel too scared to get excited. 

At 7dpo I had a slight brown tinge in CM, once off. Haven't seen anything again. I have so much gas, tummy cramps, heavy bb but only slightly. I want to believe but so scared if it's not, or that it won't stick. 

Want to test on Sunday, 18 Sep. Not sure if I should, or if I should wait a few extra days?

This TWW is the worst.


----------



## Aphy

The elusive pre-AF spotting has arrived so I can probably expect AF on Sunday right on time :(


----------



## Janisdkh

Cat- Sorry sweetie <3 Always kinda refreshing though that things are moving a long correctly when you have af after a loss. Good luck xxoo

Sorry to everyone who's af showed :( :( Damn thing

Missdoc and Danny- :D Joined the thread last night weeeee

Angelique- Your symptoms really do sound promising !

Thank you everyone for the grats xxoo


----------



## JellyBaby36

Hey everyone. I'm 7/8 dpo here, never get CM but getting lots.. Very unusual for me, temps dipping tho and other symptoms dwindling.

If I'm not lucky this time getting HSG done possible next cycle, really hoping I don't have to. Scared lol, 

Good luck all those near testing and congrats everyone that has their lovely BFPs!! &#128536; Xx


----------



## _Meep_

Good luck jelly, I've got the CM too. Hoping it means something for us!


----------



## JellyBaby36

Thanks lovely! My will power is no better this month gone thru 8 tests already &#128514; Anyway sending lots of love n positive vibes ur way , look forward to ur updates! Xxx


----------



## Dandelions

Hi, this is my first post - joining in on the 2 week wait now. I'm only 3dpo and testing on Wednesday 28th September &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## _Meep_

Hahahaha, 8 tests :haha: ... I was SO awful last month with my testing. I am NOT going to be spending £40 on tests this month. :D

Hi Dandelions ... not TOO long to wait, though it feels like forever. Hope you get that BFP!


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey all. Only a few days left for me. Af is due sunday the 18th so we will see. No early testing for this girl!
The insomnia at night is killing me though, i havent had this until i started TTC. So wierd!
Hopefully everything balances out soon.
Good luck to everyone as you test in the next couple days/weeks.


----------



## Weebles

I decided on a testing date finally.. Wednesday the 21st! I'm trying to determine if I feel like we got lucky this month but I can't make up my mind. I'm almost over symptom spotting at this point. I feel like I could be okay either way since I will start clomid next month if we're not.


----------



## Roschey

Got progesterone results back- 9. I was 13 when they checked my last pregnancy (that I miscarried @ 10 weeks). However, I lost that baby due to a chromosomal abnormality. Now I'm frantic and hoping I'm not going to lose this one also. Doc started me on oral progesterone last pregnancy. Still waiting to hear what the plan is now. I have follow up testing tomorrow morning. Trying to hold on to every shred of hope I have!!


----------



## _Meep_

Best of luck Roschey, that sound absolutely nerve-wracking. Hoping it will all be ok. Losing a baby is awful.


----------



## Ask4joy

FX for us both, Weebles! I'm starting clomid next month too if no Bfp this month!


----------



## peanutmomma

Anyone ever try the legs in the air after bd idea to keep sperms in? Or holding out as long as possible after bd before urinatine? Just trying to make general chatter


----------



## Mom15

Roschey - fx all will ok :)

Good luck to those still waiting to test!

Afm, Af showed this morning earlier than I had hoped so my LP went from 8 days last cycle back to 7 this cycle :( I guess my body is sensitive to the prolactin levels caused by nursing.


----------



## Janisdkh

peanutmomma said:


> Anyone ever try the legs in the air after bd idea to keep sperms in? Or holding out as long as possible after bd before urinatine? Just trying to make general chatter

I go to bed a few times after we bd... No bathroom stop, nothing :)

Rosch- honey I hope all is ok <3

Weebs and Ask - Gl this month hopefully you wont need the clomid next,, It is reassuring to know though that you ladies will be taking a little help. xxo


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi ladies! This page moves too fast for me! We were super busy since I first posted so I wasn't able to keep up. I have a predicted 17 day lp so I'm still waiting. Af due on the 24th and I'm pretty sure I'm out. Just don't feel like I did with ds. Oh well! Always next month. 

Congrats on the bfps and sorry to those that caught the witch.


----------



## MrsHudson

peanutmomma said:


> Anyone ever try the legs in the air after bd idea to keep sperms in? Or holding out as long as possible after bd before urinatine? Just trying to make general chatter

I wish I could do that but I get UTIs VERY easily haha.


----------



## peanutmomma

MrsHudson said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever try the legs in the air after bd idea to keep sperms in? Or holding out as long as possible after bd before urinatine? Just trying to make general chatter
> 
> I wish I could do that but I get UTIs VERY easily haha.Click to expand...

That's no good


----------



## Aphy

What I thought might be pre-AF spotting is increasing so I have put today as cd1 on FF. If it happens to disappear again then I will change it back to being just spotting. Why must my body be so confusing &#128546;


----------



## peskipiksee

I'm going to join all you lovely ladies on here. This is my first try after a m/c in August. I'll be testing in about 7-8 days.


----------



## peanutmomma

I won't be planning to tes5, trying to wait on bloods.


----------



## _Meep_

peskipiksee said:


> I'm going to join all you lovely ladies on here. This is my first try after a m/c in August. I'll be testing in about 7-8 days.

Me too! Eeeek!

P.S. Is your username a Gilderoy Lockhart reference by any chance?! :haha:


----------



## Catalyst

Im like ypu Hudson. UTI of I font go pee after sex. And many other things.


----------



## peskipiksee

Meep - It is indeed a reference to him!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My first post mc AF is officially over... We are ready to go this month...


----------



## MrsHudson

Catalyst said:


> Im like ypu Hudson. UTI of I font go pee after sex. And many other things.

I just finished a round of antibiotics for a uti haha. I had peed right before we bd and thought it was OK to skip it. Nope...... the very next day I felt the burn. You would think after 10 years of being sexually active I'd learn. 

I can't stop eating. I went to the store Monday and already ate all the good stuff. Super crampy. I poas and it was faulty. Only half the control line filled. That's what I get for testing when I said I wouldn't. I'll wait a week. It did look like something was trying to show on the test line but I really don't think anything is going on. Probably gearing up for af.


----------



## peanutmomma

Nausea has hit me super hard. Don't think it's ttc related. But, holy grossness. We bd today and 2 days ago. May or may not have o. Just not in a great felling place. Like over the last few hours feels like the flu hit me


----------



## MrsHudson

peanutmomma said:


> Nausea has hit me super hard. Don't think it's ttc related. But, holy grossness. We bd today and 2 days ago. May or may not have o. Just not in a great felling place. Like over the last few hours feels like the flu hit me

I hope not! Maybe it'll just be a 24 hours thing.


----------



## peanutmomma

MrsHudson said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Nausea has hit me super hard. Don't think it's ttc related. But, holy grossness. We bd today and 2 days ago. May or may not have o. Just not in a great felling place. Like over the last few hours feels like the flu hit me
> 
> I hope not! Maybe it'll just be a 24 hours thing.Click to expand...

j
I hope not too, but I was fine, then almost vomited and that feeling has stayed.


----------



## _Meep_

peskipiksee said:


> Meep - It is indeed a reference to him!

Haha!


----------



## Angelique76

peanutmomma said:


> Anyone ever try the legs in the air after bd idea to keep sperms in? Or holding out as long as possible after bd before urinatine? Just trying to make general chatter

We did that with our first. We struggled for three years and my DH always jokes that he held me upside down to make sure. Our DD is 8 now. :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Angelique76 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Anyjone ever try the legs in the air after bd idea to keep sperms in? Or holding out as long as possible after bd before urinatine? Just trying to make general chatter
> 
> We did that with our first. We struggled for three years and my DH always jokes that he held me upside down to make sure. Our DD is 8 now. :)Click to expand...

Our dd will be 3 in a few weeks


----------



## Catalyst

_Meep_ said:


> peskipiksee said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to join all you lovely ladies on here. This is my first try after a m/c in August. I'll be testing in about 7-8 days.
> 
> Me too! Eeeek!
> 
> P.S. Is your username a Gilderoy Lockhart reference by any chance?! :haha:Click to expand...

Was wondering the same :haha:


----------



## _Meep_

:haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## JellyBaby36

9 Dpo BFN, this journey is So hard. Feeling a right Debbie downer today &#128542; No symptoms, even CM dried up. Utter pants! October threads it is &#127808; Go ev1, rlly hoping to see some BFPs on this thread &#128536;


----------



## Roschey

Just had my follow up labs drawn! Should know something in a few hours! Fingers crossed!


----------



## JellyBaby36

Good luck Roschey xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

Roschey said:


> Just had my follow up labs drawn! Should know something in a few hours! Fingers crossed!

Gl Rosch <3 So hoping for you xxo


----------



## tobemum

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been absent for a little while, my anxiety was getting the better of me and I just had to switch off for a while!! 

Congrats roschey!! Awesome to see another bfp!!

I have decided to test tomorrow! I will be 9 or 10dpo so yes still probably too early but what the heck. I have had some cramps today and now in bed am getting some heartburn so hopefully they are good signs? 

Hope everyone is well, still got more BFPs to go for September!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Hardly slept as I would feel better, then heartburn. Today, was OK tried to have my morning cup of coffee. And I couldn't do the smell. Headache and bbs hurt. Blue veins increased today too. Drier cm


----------



## abennion

Betas were drawn today. Fingers crossed they come back with good news!


----------



## tobemum

Stark white BFN for me this morning :cry:


----------



## Roschey

Hcg down from 21.4 to 9 and progesterone down from 9 to 1... so... losing baby #2.


----------



## _Meep_

:( :( :( So sorry, that's absolutely awful. :(


----------



## Janisdkh

Rosch- honey I am so very sorry <3 Thinking of you xoxoxo


----------



## tobemum

Oh roschey I am so very sorry to hear that!


----------



## Roschey

Thanks ladies. I just don't even know what to say. I'm so hurt and feel so empty.


----------



## MissDoc

Roschey Im so so sorry. That is such a blow. Try to be gentle with yourself for now. Hugs.


----------



## Mom15

:( I'm so sorry Roschey. It is always hard to find the right words, just know there are a lot if us out there thinking of you!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Rosc.. I was just there a month ago.. I know it hurts, I'm so sorry..


----------



## Weebles

Truly sorry Rosc..


----------



## Dannypop

Rosh we are all thinking of you. That really is heartbreaking. Sending healing vibes your way


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm so sorry, Roschey. We are here for you. You *will* get your sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## Roschey

Thank you everyone. We hadn't told any family or friends because, especially after our loss in July, we wanted to wait until we had good, strong news. So the only support I've had has been from my husband, who's great, but doesn't exactly understand the feeling of failure and emptiness that comes with having a life inside you... and then not. I think the worst part right now is still feeling like I'm pregnant, but knowing what's to come. I'm not cramping or bleeding or anything yet. Idk- almost worse than the TWW in a way.


----------



## Catalyst

Im sorry Roschey :hugs: will Fx foe a rainbow baby next cycle!


----------



## Aphy

I am so so sorry Roschey :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

Feeling kinda down and OUT today. Had a wicked evap on a Wondfo yesterday (Pic below) but BFNs all day today. I know I'm only 9dpo. I don't know why I do this to myself! At least next month I'll be on clomid.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## peanutmomma

Dh SWEARS this is the start of a bfp!! He says I am acting like I did prior to bfp with dd, nausea and everything. Either on cd40+, or 4dpo. Depends if the spotting was af. Any opinions on pic
 



Attached Files:







51_1474133143633.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## peanutmomma

So, nausea has lasted days now, no fever no chills. But my coffee tastes discussing now and by evening I have the worst heartburn


----------



## Janisdkh

Ask- Did the line only show up after the test dried? Positives are more accurate then negatives ;) Test again in the AM <3 

Peanut- can I see the original photo of the test?? :D Looks promising so far!


----------



## peanutmomma

Janisdkh said:


> Ask- Did the line only show up after the test dried? Positives are more accurate then negatives ;) Test again in the AM <3
> 
> Peanut- can I see the original photo of the test?? :D Looks promising so far!

Here is the original. I only put it in negative bc I couldn't tell if my eyes were seeing a line or not. If there is by the scratch on counter. Maybe, but could be wishful. But, will test next weekend.
 



Attached Files:







53_1474159174041.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Weebles

Peanut, it's weird, I kinda see half a line.

Ask, I feel out too but I think I'll test tomorrow for some added torture. We can be clomid buddies next month though so that's something!


----------



## tobemum

This is from this morning, originally thought bfn, actually still probably do, but here it is...
 



Attached Files:







20160918_064258.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 19









20160918_065911.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Ask4joy

Yes Janis - it was after it dried. Never had an evap like that on a Wondfo but today BFNs.

Weebles - indeed! Hopefully we will both get lucky!

Tobe - I see a faint line. Did it show up in time frame? Hope it's that start to a BFP!


----------



## abennion

I'm out. Betas came back negative. Looks like we're back to trying naturally until we can afford FETs. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Weebles

GL abennion!


----------



## peanutmomma

Weebles said:


> Peanut, it's weird, I kinda see half a line.
> 
> Ask, I feel out too but I think I'll test tomorrow for some added torture. We can be clomid buddies next month though so that's something!

Yeah all signs like cm pointed to O this last Tuesday so, I would be 4dpo. I see maybe something, but I didn't think I'd see anything at 4dpo. Just so darn nauseated I thought why not


----------



## _Meep_

If you caught the egg, surely at 4 dpo it couldn't have implanted yet?


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> If you caught the egg, surely at 4 dpo it couldn't have implanted yet?

If that comment was to me, I know there wouldnt be implantation yet. Just think that's it's cute dh SWEARS there's a line. Plus, I am still waiting for my bloods on the 27th of September bc I didn't have an actual period when I hardly spotted September 3rd. But, I have had symptoms for awhile now. That's why docs want blood test bc every hpt says bfn, so either dh has hopeful eyes or I am and it has just taken this long to start to show up.


----------



## _Meep_

Yeah it was. :) :wave:

Ah I see. In fairness to your DH, it DOES look like there may be a sort of line appearing there ...

How annoying not to know what's going on.

Some people do only show up after a blood test though, so if you're having symptoms, maybe you're just a rare one lol.

Do you usually have long/irregular cycles?


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> Yeah it was. :) :wave:
> 
> Ah I see. In fairness to your DH, it DOES look like there may be a sort of line appearing there ...
> 
> How annoying not to know what's going on.
> 
> Some people do only show up after a blood test though, so if you're having symptoms, maybe you're just a rare one lol.
> 
> Do you usually have long/irregular cycles?

Nope prior to transplant I had 22 day cycles, post transplant which is just over a year now. 29 days on the dot every month. Only time I was late was bfp with dd. And no bleeding during pregnancy. So, yes weird as every af for over 20 years starts heavy ends regular. So, I DO NOT spot. It was so light it barely even got on tp. We will find out with bloods the 27th I suppose. But, it won't stop me from trying to get bfp on hpt


----------



## abennion

If your getting a line at 4DPO, even a faint one or a half one, I would get to a doctor as soon as that line starts darkening to rule out an ectopic pregnancy. It could be fatal if it's implanting in your Fallopian tube. Typically the embryo wouldn't implant until 5-6DPO, and then it would start secreting HCG 2-3 days later which is why most tests don't detect it until 9DPO at the earliest (5 days before the average luteal phase is over), or at 10miu. Some people will have more than enough HCG in there system earlier on, resulting in earlier BFPs. 

Regardless though, it's always wise to rule out an ectopic as soon as possible. It could save your life.


----------



## _Meep_

peanutmomma said:


> _Meep_ said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it was. :) :wave:
> 
> Ah I see. In fairness to your DH, it DOES look like there may be a sort of line appearing there ...
> 
> How annoying not to know what's going on.
> 
> Some people do only show up after a blood test though, so if you're having symptoms, maybe you're just a rare one lol.
> 
> Do you usually have long/irregular cycles?
> 
> Nope prior to transplant I had 22 day cycles, post transplant which is just over a year now. 29 days on the dot every month. Only time I was late was bfp with dd. And no bleeding during pregnancy. So, yes weird as every af for over 20 years starts heavy ends regular. So, I DO NOT spot. It was so light it barely even got on tp. We will find out with bloods the 27th I suppose. But, it won't stop me from trying to get bfp on hptClick to expand...

Wow, best of luck! Does sound so strange but really quite promising. I hope it's the best news.

If you don't mind me asking, what was transplanted? I'm new to this thread. :)


----------



## Ask4joy

10dpo and BFN. Not even a hint of a line. Not looking forward to AF and frequent doctors visits to be monitored on Clomid.


----------



## Weebles

7-8 dpo and BFN for me too.


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry, Weebles. Still early for you though! I just wish I knew what was making it difficult for us to conceive!


----------



## Weebles

Yeah, it's still early but I feel at peace either way. I mean, I hope that I am but I'm looking forward to clomid if I'm not. I don't know that anything is making it difficult for either on of us.. It might just be a matter of time. TTC is definitely a lesson in patience.


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Meep_ said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it was. :) :wave:
> 
> Ah I see. In fairness to your DH, it DOES look like there may be a sort of line appearing there ...
> 
> How annoying not to know what's going on.
> 
> Some people do only show up after a blood test though, so if you're having symptoms, maybe you're just a rare one lol.
> 
> Do you usually have long/irregular cycles?
> 
> Nope prior to transplant I had 22 day cycles, post transplant which is just over a year now. 29 days on the dot every month. Only time I was late was bfp with dd. And no bleeding during pregnancy. So, yes weird as every af for over 20 years starts heavy ends regular. So, I DO NOT spot. It was so light it barely even got on tp. We will find out with bloods the 27th I suppose. But, it won't stop me from trying to get bfp on hptClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, best of luck! Does sound so strange but really quite promising. I hope it's the best news.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what was transplanted? I'm new to this thread. :)Click to expand...

I had a kidney and pancreas transplant July of 2015. I was a type 1 diabetic for over 20 years, found out I had an undiagnosed kidney disease a few months after dd was born in 2013. I was on dialysis and doing rather poorly. Then, transplant. My af have been normal, 29 day cycle, last 4 to 5 days heavy whole way through. On September 3, late night 2nd, I spotted sort of. After the morning of the 4th nothing at all. Did internal check and nothing. Had what could be symptoms for about a month now. Bfn every urine test. Docs decided there's a lot of symptoms so we need a blood test. Still have symptoms but nausea has been prevalent, painful blue veins and bbs. And headacges. Docs say either it's just not showing in urine bc th at sometimes occurs in women with kidney and pancreas transplants. Or I had a weird fluke af and I would be on cd14. Ow. I had ewcm, followed by watery, and ewcm another day. Now constant watery.
Ff says I have ovulated twice that. My spotting was O as well. So confusing. So, since I have many cheap tests I poas yesterday.


----------



## peanutmomma

I wanted to add a little info. Women aged 22 to 30 have a 30% of actually conceiving in a given month unaided. Yes ttc can be stressfel. At 31 to 40 it drops to 20%. Then, if you have had issues like kidney disease, diabetes, cancer of many sorts that drop it to 16%. The American pregnancy association had that info. It sucks when we try so hard and don't catch that egg, I know as I had been married before. He had kids. And we never conceived. I was lucky to conceive with dd at age 28. Had her aged 29. So, to everyone who reads this even a bfn, symptoms allotting to negative. At least we are being more in tuned to our bodies and trying. You all rock either way


----------



## Ask4joy

Very true, Weebles! I think I had my low day this cycle yesterday and am pretty much over not getting a BFP. DH is still hanging on to hope but I'm moving on. I'm 99% sure I'm not pregnant. Just my intuition I guess. Going to have a glass of wine tonight.

Thanks for the stats, peanut. My egg quality was rated "fair" due to my age although my supply is "good"...so it just may take a little longer. That's why doc wants me to start clomid...speed up the process in hopes that I release 2-3 eggs and one is a good one!


----------



## _Meep_

Aw peanutmomma, how amazing you've had that transplant. I do hope you are well now.

Does figure that since you've had a kidney transplant, it could affect what shows up on your tests. Really sounds like you could be pregnant, especially with the watery CM.

I'm very hopeful for you, especially with what you've been through. Will be voraciously following to see the outcome. :)


----------



## OilyMamma

AF has showed her big ol ugly face this morning. On to another cycle.
Congratulations to everyone with BFP'S. Ill see the rest of you in the next testing group :) good luck to all still waiting


----------



## Weebles

Ask, When my OBGYN said that if I was ready to take the next step they'd start me on clomid I asked why, since my hormones are good and I'm ovulating regularity. The nurse told me that clomid can also help to increase egg quality. (and from my own research I know that's important for a healthy LP) I love the thought of twins too from multiple eggs but that is such a guilty pleasure.

FX next cycle Oily!


----------



## _Meep_

OilyMamma said:


> AF has showed her big ol ugly face this morning. On to another cycle.
> Congratulations to everyone with BFP'S. Ill see the rest of you in the next testing group :) good luck to all still waiting

Ah shite, sorry Oily. 5 days for me. :/ Not feeling it's too likely really!


----------



## Janisdkh

*Peanut*- I tried to check out th eline and I see half a line :o plus the scratches on the table is making it hard for me to see more.. That half a line though has color lol Your symptoms just sound so good.. I have read though that you can produce slight hcg prior to implanting so it's possible to get a early positive. What if you are longer then you think because of that spotting bit?

*Aben*- Gl sweetie! 

*Tobe*- Not sure sure if I see something, i think I might but I dont know

Sorry for the negatives and darn af's so far ladies <3 Thinking of you


----------



## peanutmomma

Janisdkh said:


> *Peanut*- I tried to check out th eline and I see half a line :o plus the scratches on the table is making it hard for me to see more.. That half a line though has color lol Your symptoms just sound so good.. I have read though that you can produce slight hcg prior to implanting so it's possible to get a early positive. What if you are longer then you think because of that spotting bit?
> 
> *Aben*- Gl sweetie!
> 
> *Tobe*- Not sure sure if I see something, i think I might but I dont know
> 
> Sorry for the negatives and darn af's so far ladies <3 Thinking of you

I am perfectly fine being farther than I think. Then, I'd know I'm not crazy for having symptoms for weeks now


----------



## tobemum

Think I'm out ladies, got some brown spotting so af should arrive in the next couple days. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Weebles

Sorry about the spotting tobermum. Hope it doesn't progress to AF..


----------



## Weebles

Wishing I hadn't tested yesterday as it was the only one I had left from last month. I will try to hold off on picking up more until I get out of work on Tuesday. My bbs are pretty sore this month but other than that I feel nothing except.. I'm itchy! I don't know if it's a symptom or not, everything I googled said it happens later, but it is super annoying, I hope I haven't developed a new allergy.


----------



## Janisdkh

Tobe- Hey you never know!  Has it progressed to af yet?

Weebles- I know how that is.. I waste tests all the time and get so mad at myself for wasting my last one grrrr


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles, where abouts are you in your TWW?? I hope this is it for you!

CD 8 here, so just starting my fertile week. Time to get busy!


----------



## peanutmomma

So, what actually constitutes lotion like creamy cm? Would it be slippery still and a little thicker, maybe white? Not like full white just not clear? Never known exactly what to call that. If so I have that going on. With almost slight cramps, but not like af cramps. Those I get horribly like 1 day prior to af. Just... different. Not really nauseated this morning. Heartburn, but not nauseated. And first day in 3 weeks no severe jaw pain. Nipple itch and sensitive, but not very sore bbs. Husband feels still definitely pregnant just having a nicer day. I plan to poas this weekend maybe


----------



## Angelique76

Hi ladies, sorry to hear about all the af's. Maybe the next cycle will all yield BFP results. 

I am so confused, two tests, negative, but bb's getting more sore etc. etc. 15DPO, no af yet, no positive yet either. I am driving myself nuts, seriously!


----------



## peanutmomma

Angelique76 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to hear about all the af's. Maybe the next cycle will all yield BFP results.
> 
> I am so confused, two tests, negative, but bb's getting more sore etc. etc. 15DPO, no af yet, no positive yet either. I am driving myself nuts, seriously!

Will this be first pregnancy for you? I read, and have had family friends and aquantances all not get a BFP til over a week late. Many, on second baby didn't know til 8 weeks along. Test again in 2 or 3 days. Hcg doubles every 48 to 72 hours.


----------



## Angelique76

peanutmomma said:


> Will this be first pregnancy for you? I read, and have had family friends and aquantances all not get a BFP til over a week late. Many, on second baby didn't know til 8 weeks along. Test again in 2 or 3 days. Hcg doubles every 48 to 72 hours.

Hi Peanutmomma, 

This is my 4th pregnancy, I have a dd, 8 years, and 2 mc's. I knew with the last two immediately, but I am petrified to believe that it could be, but at the same time want it so much! This is a first for me though, all the symptoms and no positive. 

Thank you very much for the advice, I will wait a few more days and see what happens. It's crazy how we can drive ourselves a little crazy! LOL


----------



## Angelique76

peanutmomma said:


> Will this be first pregnancy for you? I read, and have had family friends and aquantances all not get a BFP til over a week late. Many, on second baby didn't know til 8 weeks along. Test again in 2 or 3 days. Hcg doubles every 48 to 72 hours.

Hi Peanutmomma, sorry, just re-read your message. So, do subsequent pregnancies possibly take longer to "show" on tests?


----------



## peanutmomma

Angelique76 said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Will this be first pregnancy for you? I read, and have had family friends and aquantances all not get a BFP til over a week late. Many, on second baby didn't know til 8 weeks along. Test again in 2 or 3 days. Hcg doubles every 48 to 72 hours.
> 
> Hi Peanutmomma, sorry, just re-read your message. So, do subsequent pregnancies possibly take longer to "show" on tests?Click to expand...

I am ttc number 2, my sister told me she didn't get a BFP on hpt til 10 weeks. But, she had lots of symptoms so went to doctor. They took bloods and sure enough at 5 days late for af, she knew. And he is now 8yo. I am having bloods on the 27th bc I've had symptoms for a month, and only light spotting for less than 2 full days. But, I have more symptoms now. So fluke or maybe pregnant now. We shall see. Hope for us both its just silly bodies and our momma intuition pays off


----------



## Angelique76

peanutmomma said:


> I am ttc number 2, my sister told me she didn't get a BFP on hpt til 10 weeks. But, she had lots of symptoms so went to doctor. They took bloods and sure enough at 5 days late for af, she knew. And he is now 8yo. I am having bloods on the 27th bc I've had symptoms for a month, and only light spotting for less than 2 full days. But, I have more symptoms now. So fluke or maybe pregnant now. We shall see. Hope for us both its just silly bodies and our momma intuition pays off

Thank you peanutmomma, I am praying for both of us! Keep us posted. :)


----------



## Weebles

Hey belle, I'm 8dpo-ish, hard to believe you're in your fertile window again! Ypuve got your HSG soon, right? I hope this is it for you too!

Peanut mama, whenever I've noticed creamy cm it is really a lot like hand lotion. I tend to see it right before my fertile cm shows up and right after it leaves.

I've got some cramping going on after BD which is not normal for me and I've found three things to cry about before lunch.. AF or could it be something..


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles the cycles fly by for me. I barely finish crying over AF and then it's time to start again lol. HSG will be scheduled for my next cycle. So I'm really hoping I catch this cycle so that I don't have to go through with it. I'm just trying to be good to myself. Eating right, acupuncture, trying to de-stress

8 dpo! You don't have long to wait now! I hope these next few days fly by for you!!


----------



## _Meep_

peanutmomma said:


> So, what actually constitutes lotion like creamy cm? Would it be slippery still and a little thicker, maybe white? Not like full white just not clear? Never known exactly what to call that. If so I have that going on. With almost slight cramps, but not like af cramps. Those I get horribly like 1 day prior to af. Just... different. Not really nauseated this morning. Heartburn, but not nauseated. And first day in 3 weeks no severe jaw pain. Nipple itch and sensitive, but not very sore bbs. Husband feels still definitely pregnant just having a nicer day. I plan to poas this weekend maybe

When I had lotion-like CM, it was thick, white and very smooth/velvety - exactly how you would expect a face lotion to feel. Not that you would want to put CM on your face ...

With regard to your other posts, I've seen loads of stuff from women who have had a delayed HPT result and a LOT of them had a family history of the same!


----------



## peanutmomma

So is this lotion like or no
 



Attached Files:







20160919_082408.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## _Meep_

Yes I would say so. It was my very first symptom when I had my LO - kept thinking AF had started but it was just lots of that.


----------



## Janisdkh

Meep- I almost died at your face comment hahaha

Peanut- looks like what I had before my BFP :D I get lots when i am preggy and it shows more while having sex :( On hubs too when we bd :/


----------



## liz0012

I'm out:(I gotmyperiod yesterday:(


----------



## Janisdkh

Liz- Hugs I am sorry


----------



## Dannypop

Peanut it really seems like you are pregnant. When are you going for bloods? Can't wait to hear what happens :)

Sorry Liz. Hugs


----------



## peanutmomma

Bloods on the 27th, we'll they're suppose to dd beta test to labs. But, I have even more of that cm and cramps now. Not like my normal af cramps, those are usually on one side and, tmi, make me have to poo. But entire pelvic area like with dd. And sudden boob pain, I thought it was gone. But every time I get a bit stiffer cramp the BB pain comes, stops me in my tracks. Very wet undies too. And heartburn increase but nausea decrease. Fx everyone


----------



## peanutmomma

Forgot to add, if this is a new cycle, spotting being af at beginning of month, then I am like 11 days til af due


----------



## _Meep_

Janis - hahah, it seemed like a logical comment at the time! :haha:

Peanut - Are you getting any pelvic pain when you cough or sneeze? That was something I noticed early on with LO.


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> Janis - hahah, it seemed like a logical comment at the time! :haha:
> 
> Peanut - Are you getting any pelvic pain when you cough or sneeze? That was something I noticed early on with LO.

Sneezing yes


----------



## _Meep_

See that indicates to me that your round ligaments are stretching ... I really think you must be pregnant.


----------



## Hermione394

I forgot to update, but I was a BFN :(. Onto October!


----------



## peanutmomma

Taken at 4pm. Dh says light pink line is there. Opinions? Maybe but not convinced.
 



Attached Files:







55_1474319672071.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Amy101

So sorry for your loss, hope you get a sticky bean soon&#128591;&#127997;&#128591;&#127997; 

Today is cd 27 and I'm 10 DPO, I'm having a lot of creamy CM and my cervix is high and soft (I'm typically dry and cervix is medium and firm) here is my chart, what do you think??


----------



## _Meep_

I think I can see something there peanut ...

Sorry, this has probably been asked already, but have you tried any shop-bought tests or digitals?


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> I think I can see something there peanut ...
> 
> Sorry, this has probably been asked already, but have you tried any shop-bought tests or digitals?

Not recently. Planned to use one from Target, their generic brand, on Saturday. That'll be 6 days before af due


----------



## Janisdkh

Peanut - I agree with Meep and I too see something super faint but there is some damage to the test in the photo its hard to invert.. So I can;t say the slightly something I see is something. HOPING for you


----------



## peanutmomma

Janisdkh said:


> Peanut - I agree with Meep and I too see something super faint but there is some damage to the test in the photo its hard to invert.. So I can;t say the slightly something I see is something. HOPING for you

Yes, when trying to take pic the cat decided it was something to take


----------



## Janisdkh

peanutmomma said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> Peanut - I agree with Meep and I too see something super faint but there is some damage to the test in the photo its hard to invert.. So I can;t say the slightly something I see is something. HOPING for you
> 
> Yes, when trying to take pic the cat decided it was something to takeClick to expand...

Haha that is cats for ya :) I have 4! :D


----------



## peanutmomma

Janisdkh said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> Peanut - I agree with Meep and I too see something super faint but there is some damage to the test in the photo its hard to invert.. So I can;t say the slightly something I see is something. HOPING for you
> 
> Yes, when trying to take pic the cat decided it was something to takeClick to expand...
> 
> Haha that is cats for ya :) I have 4! :DClick to expand...

So do we 2 adult female 2 young males. And a dog who has decided that the cats are not allowed near me. She snips at them now. She weighs 65lbs.


----------



## Janisdkh

Wow same as me :D 
2 Adult females, 2 adult males but recently a year old and a dog that is about 65lbs LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!Shes a dwarf husky mix, her short legs make her look silly... She's a mushy nut and doesn't care who is near me lol


----------



## peanutmomma

Janisdkh said:


> Wow same as me :D
> 2 Adult females, 2 adult males but recently a year old and a dog that is about 65lbs LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!Shes a dwarf husky mix, her short legs make her look silly... She's a mushy nut and doesn't care who is near me lol

Usually our dog likes the cats and every person, but the last few days she doesnt. She is a rescue, believed to be Alaska husky, Burmese mt. Dog, and German sheppard


----------



## Janisdkh

peanutmomma said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> Wow same as me :D
> 2 Adult females, 2 adult males but recently a year old and a dog that is about 65lbs LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!Shes a dwarf husky mix, her short legs make her look silly... She's a mushy nut and doesn't care who is near me lol
> 
> Usually our dog likes the cats and every person, but the last few days she doesnt. She is a rescue, believed to be Alaska husky, Burmese mt. Dog, and German sheppardClick to expand...


I love dogs <3 I bet shes freaking cute as heck. Maybe this is a sign for you


----------



## Jalanis22

Quick question if i got my cycles right i should ovulate soon but today im guessing i had O pain in my righht side and i just took an opk and its super negative the test line is there but its really light... Was it O pains? Or could i have ovulated earlier or not yet since opk is really negative? I took another opk after maybe like a 3hr hold and its fainter than the one i had done.


----------



## peanutmomma

So, pains like cramping entire pelvic area, now more prodominant on right side. Not f7n, not severe just weird


----------



## Weebles

Jalanis, ovaries can feel tender before, during, and after ovulation so it's hard to tell just from that alone. Are you tracking anything else? 

Peanut, when are you testing again? I decided to pick some FRER up a little early so I will again tomorrow morning. 

I'm not really feeling any symptoms that are totally out of the norm for me. Cramping, nausea, sore bbs, emotional.. All PMS things. I haven't had a hit of spotting but it's still early. I'm half expecting to see a bfp tomorrow though.


----------



## JellyBaby36

Good luck weebles! Congrats ppl with bfps . xxx
Yesterday was bittersweet for me as I got a bfp and then started bleeding at the same time! now testing negative and onto cycle 15.. I'm having the HSG done on my predicted ovulation day so don't hold too much hope for next cycle either ha! 2 chemicals in a row. 10 day luteal and sloping temps after initial spike I think is causing problems. Good luck ladies, will be following u on ur journeys xxxxx


----------



## peanutmomma

So confused now, I was having loads of cm, loads. Now mostly dried up, white and stickier. Slight cramping like I have been having, nausea is ba k and headache. I am u sure what to think now!! Af coming next week or does this happen in early pregnancy? I tried to look it up, but I do t follow most women's cm cycle. Min is difgerent. Internet says that some wo en do dry up around implantation, but to go from hours ago wet and lots to drier is weird. Opinions? I am now lost


----------



## Angelique76

peanutmomma said:


> So confused now, I was having loads of cm, loads. Now mostly dried up, white and stickier. Slight cramping like I have been having, nausea is ba k and headache. I am u sure what to think now!! Af coming next week or does this happen in early pregnancy? I tried to look it up, but I do t follow most women's cm cycle. Min is difgerent. Internet says that some wo en do dry up around implantation, but to go from hours ago wet and lots to drier is weird. Opinions? I am now lost

Hi Peanutmomma, 

I had no CM when I was preg with my dd, nothing, not a drop! My sister said "prepare yourself for lots of cm" and it never happened. I think every woman is different. I also did not bleed a single day from the day my dd was born until the time that I stopped breast feeding, at 9 months.


----------



## _Meep_

JellyBaby36 said:


> Good luck weebles! Congrats ppl with bfps . xxx
> Yesterday was bittersweet for me as I got a bfp and then started bleeding at the same time! now testing negative and onto cycle 15.. I'm having the HSG done on my predicted ovulation day so don't hold too much hope for next cycle either ha! 2 chemicals in a row. 10 day luteal and sloping temps after initial spike I think is causing problems. Good luck ladies, will be following u on ur journeys xxxxx

Oh bollocks. :( What a horrible thing to happen. :(


----------



## Catalyst

Hello all. I havent been here much the past days. Took a trip and then back and also just been busy. 
Im on cd 6 now so It moves fast. Just about 10 days till I start doing OPK, maby 9 days. Hope this cycle will be similar to last as it was 31 days, had been 35 the few past months before ttc.
Hows everyone doing today?


----------



## Weebles

Jelkybaby, I'm sorry that happened, how awful. I'm wondering why you are having an HSG though, since you are able to conceive it doesn't seem like blocked tubes an issue. 

Hope you had fun catalyst!

Peanut, I was several weeks along before I noticed anything different with my cm when I was pregnant with my son. I think it's too early to mean anything either way. 

BFN this morning but holy temp spike! Even though I haven't been diligent about it this month it's pretty obvious what day I ovulated and if it stays this high it'd be triphastic.


----------



## Angelique76

Hi ladies, I have a, possibly strange, question.... if you feel your uterus internally, what should it feel like at 4weeks? Hard or soft?


----------



## _Meep_

Do you mean your cervix? Supposedly it should be soft and high, though there's some variation among women as to when in pregnancy this actually occurs.


----------



## Mom15

I can feel my uterus internally past my cervix (at least I think that's what I feel) I gets hard and quite tender when AF is there. Not sure what it felt like when I got my bfp.


----------



## MissDoc

Jelly, I'm so sorry about your chemical. Bittersweet indeed. Hope this next cycle is the sticky one. 

Peanut, I'm 5 weeks 4 days pregnant today, and ever since BFP at 8DPO I haven't had any CM. I've been waiting for the loads of it everyone says they get, but nope, nada. Normally I would have sticky, springy, slightly stretchy CM in the TWW, but pregnancy dried it up.

Weebles, whoa that's a beautiful spike! I hope this is it for you girly. If you had implantation yesterday leading to the spike today, perhaps in a couple of days you'll have your BFP. Fingers crossed.

Angelique, my cervix never does what everyone says it's supposed to do. I'm pregnant and it is not soft and high... it is still fairly low and medium to firm. Not going to poke around to feel if it's closed or open because I'm paranoid to mess with anything too much.

Catalyst, I hope this cycle zooms by quickly for you and you're bd'ing before you know it!


----------



## Mom15

Peanut - I just remembered sth. I have read when you are pregnant you can feel a pulse when touching your cervix as blood flow is increases. I could when I was pregnant. Not to get everyone's hopes up it might not be a sure sign, but maybe a fun experiment. Hope you get clarity soon!


----------



## Angelique76

_Meep_ said:


> Do you mean your cervix? Supposedly it should be soft and high, though there's some variation among women as to when in pregnancy this actually occurs.

LOL, yes, thank you... I do mean cervix. My AF is still a no-show and I felt for my cervix, I could just reach it and it feels firm. I could not feel the opening. I am driving myself completely nuts as HPT's have been negative up until 13dpo. I have not tested again.


----------



## _Meep_

Hehe, no problemo. How many days late are you, and what dpo are you now? Take another test, go on! It's not uncommon for people to get a negative result until the day they miss AF and beyond!


----------



## peanutmomma

Thanks ladies. I just can't remember what it was like prior to bfp with dd. And, I usually get the thicker white sticky cm a day or 2 prior to af. This morning, it has increased, still thick but more of it. 
I also didn't really bleed post dd in 2013, I started to 2 months after. But I had a cesarean and they were nice enough whilst I was knocked out to vacuum me out. So, the next day I didn't even bleed.
Bbs still sore, but not as bad today, cervix high, closed, seems not as soft. Hips hurt some, BB pain a lot more in arm pirs today.


----------



## _Meep_

Mom15 said:


> Peanut - I just remembered sth. I have read when you are pregnant you can feel a pulse when touching your cervix as blood flow is increases. I could when I was pregnant. Not to get everyone's hopes up it might not be a sure sign, but maybe a fun experiment. Hope you get clarity soon!

Ooh, interesting info! Weirdly DISGUSTING though ... I think if I were experiencing morning nausea, feeling my cervix throbbing would be enough to tip me into full blown vomiting lol. I'm so going to try it though, if I am pregnant ... morbid curiosity always gets me.


----------



## peanutmomma

You. Can also feel your heartbeat at tip of cervix when aroused


----------



## _Meep_

:sick:!


----------



## Angelique76

_Meep_ said:


> Hehe, no problemo. How many days late are you, and what dpo are you now? Take another test, go on! It's not uncommon for people to get a negative result until the day they miss AF and beyond!

Thank you Meep, I am only a day late now. LOL. I will test in another day or two. bb remain sore but not getting worse. 

Maybe another test in the a.m. :)

It's so nice to have support :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Tell me who is more excited and hoping for a bfp soon, dh or me? Lol Dh decided if he starts to kiss my lower belly and talk to it saying, "listen, this is daddy, you need to stick in there, stick and embed real well. Also, baby, you have to show you are there. Secrete the hormone so mommy and I know you're in there. You are our baby so you will be stubborn but, you must prove you are their" he woke me up like that this morning. He works overnights, so he wakes me when he gets home. I asked what he was doing. He said, maybe if he talks to my belly it will ,isten. He is so overly convinced that I am pregnant. Lots of symptoms, but bfn tests. So, yeah poas maybe friday, most likely Saturday then I'll be 6 days before af


----------



## _Meep_

Angelique - good luck! Definitely do that test! :D

peanut - LOL, I wish my OH was so eager!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - just checking in! 12dpo and BFN but no spotting! I always spot on 12dpo (since I started tracking and noticing) so even if no BFP, no spotting makes me happy!


----------



## _Meep_

Good news. :D Are you testing on CD 14?


----------



## _Meep_

Oh wait, seems you are testing every day? I desperately want to do the same but my ICs haven't turned up yet! :growlmad:


----------



## peanutmomma

Anyone ever try the sugar or vinegar tests?


----------



## _Meep_

What are they?


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> What are they?

Put 3T sugar into a plastic cup, add 1/2c of morning urine. Wait 5 to 10 minutes. If it clumps at all then hcg is present and most likely pregnant, if it dissolves even just part of it then negative, if it just settles and doesn't dissolve either pregnant or to early to tell.
Vinegar you add vinegar to some urine, no set amount so guessing game really. But wait a bit if changes color then pregnant, if it doesn't then negative or to early to tell.


----------



## BelleNuit

No spotting's a good sign Ask :) I'm the same, always spot at 12 dpo. 

Well, I got some ewcm today (CD 9), so OPK will probably be positive tomorrow, and I'll probably O by Friday (CD 12). Clockwork cycles. Hoping the acupuncture will help with lining thickness because I do believe that is our issue. I go for my second treatment on Saturday :) 

So unfortunately, either way I won't be a september tester again! LOL, should check to see if there is an October testers group. I'll still follow some of you here though :)


----------



## _Meep_

peanutmomma said:


> _Meep_ said:
> 
> 
> What are they?
> 
> Put 3T sugar into a plastic cup, add 1/2c of morning urine. Wait 5 to 10 minutes. If it clumps at all then hcg is present and most likely pregnant, if it dissolves even just part of it then negative, if it just settles and doesn't dissolve either pregnant or to early to tell.
> Vinegar you add vinegar to some urine, no set amount so guessing game really. But wait a bit if changes color then pregnant, if it doesn't then negative or to early to tell.Click to expand...


Really?!? So trying this, even if it's a load of crap. :D Going to research now!


----------



## Ask4joy

Yes I've been testing everyday like a poas addict. Honestly I'm not holding out hope but am just glad I'm not spotting. Last 2 cycles I had 3 days and 5 days of pre-AF spotting!


----------



## Weebles

Ask, no spotting is excellent either way but hopefully it's due to a bfp! I haven't started spotting yet either although sometimes I don't start spotting for a few more days.

Belle, I noticed an October thread while I was still waiting to ovulate in September! What's the acupuncture like? Is it uncomfortable or relaxing? I hope it makes all the difference!


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles I find the acupuncture to be really really relaxing. The needles sort of give me a heavy heady feeling. Don't hurt going in. Then they leave them in for 15-30 mins so you just relax. I like it!


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Meep_ said:
> 
> 
> What are they?
> 
> Put 3T sugar into a plastic cup, add 1/2c of morning urine. Wait 5 to 10 minutes. If it clumps at all then hcg is present and most likely pregnant, if it dissolves even just part of it then negative, if it just settles and doesn't dissolve either pregnant or to early to tell.
> Vinegar you add vinegar to some urine, no set amount so guessing game really. But wait a bit if changes color then pregnant, if it doesn't then negative or to early to tell.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?!? So trying this, even if it's a load of crap. :D Going to research now!Click to expand...

Yeah, I tried both but not fmu, just to play. And the sugar started to maybe clump. More so stayed on bottom even after twirling bowl. That's how ladies did it before hpt.


----------



## Jalanis22

Weebles said:


> Jalanis, ovaries can feel tender before, during, and after ovulation so it's hard to tell just from that alone. Are you tracking anything else?
> 
> Peanut, when are you testing again? I decided to pick some FRER up a little early so I will again tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm not really feeling any symptoms that are totally out of the norm for me. Cramping, nausea, sore bbs, emotional.. All PMS things. I haven't had a hit of spotting but it's still early. I'm half expecting to see a bfp tomorrow though.

No i rarely track...and i havent gotten much CM like before so not sure whats goin on...my O day is tomorrow if my cycles are right but we BD the beginning fertile days except these past 5 days due to OH working away. Im usually one that gets too much CM but i havent noticed much. Ive had very little of ewcm.


----------



## _Meep_

I tried the sugar one too just now, so not FMU either. Mine didn't clump, but it stayed at the bottom ... and I twirled too. :haha:


----------



## _Meep_

Ask4joy said:


> Yes I've been testing everyday like a poas addict. Honestly I'm not holding out hope but am just glad I'm not spotting. Last 2 cycles I had 3 days and 5 days of pre-AF spotting!

Hope you get a BFP! I've absolutely NO idea what my result is going to be when my tests arrive - last month I could have sworn it would be BFP (nope!), but this month I'm totally in the dark!


----------



## peanutmomma

So, if af is supposed to come 14 days after o, then I suppose af will be due the day I have labs.


----------



## Lisagayle79

I am testing on Sunday, Sept 25 :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Holy side pain, sticky bean!! Hope that's why, but I feel like when you run and don't breathe correctly, you get those side cramping pains. Like just under your ribs on the sides. Dh was up using restroom and I asked if I ever complained of it with dd. He said I did a lot just prior to and all through 1st trimester. But, on my right side more. I have it more so on the left this time, felt on both but the left side ouch!! I wasn't looking to call it a symptom, I just am having pain. Told dh then nhe said hm. I said, what did I say this with dd. He said yes. And no I haven't Ben exercising. Just playing abcmouse.com with dd


----------



## Mamajaiy

Hey!! New here but not new to TTC &#128522; 6dpo and enjoying reading y'alls sx's


----------



## Mum2gremlin

Hi ladies i was in the august tread. Af showed up late again giving me a 32 day cycle. I was so bummed and didnt chart or even test early like last month. I could not handle seeing lines anymore. So today came sept 20th 32 days since af and she didnt show! My uterus has been cramping and has felt heavy for days. So today i tested! Be long be hold look at this test?!? Wow i think its positive. Question is... I have had exact 32 day cycles since my mc in june. This month i managed to wait till af was due. The biggest fat Positive a girl can get! Yah! Rainbow baby finally! Question is ladies that know your progession dpo hpt. What possible dpo am i? This hpt looks darker then any positive i have seen on a frer that i have taking in my past pregnancies. If i go by calendar ovulation i would of od on sept 2 making me 19-20 dpo. I normally ovulate 4 days later so that would of been sept 6th making me 14dpo. This being the only test i took this month and its super dark! Im thinking i actually ovulated on time or maybe theres twins in there! What do u ladies think?!? What dpo is this dark line? Thank you in advance im over the moon!
 



Attached Files:







20160920_151353.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## _Meep_

Nice! Congratulations! I don't think there's any way to estimate with great accuracy, but all that really matters is that you're pregnant! I'm jealous ... :D


----------



## Mum2gremlin

Thank you! Im in such shock it will take a min to set in. Its been a long time coming but worth not giving up! I was so sad and tired of seeing faint false lines. So this is def a breath of fresh air. Rainbow baby in may :) just praying for a sticky bean. Good luck on ur journey!


----------



## _Meep_

Thank you! Best of luck to you and your May baby too. :cloud9:


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations mom2gremlin :happydance:


----------



## Mamajaiy

Congrats Mom2gremlin

What dpo is everyone on?


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats beautiful lines!


----------



## Aphy

So happy for you Mum2gremlin! Congratulations!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

I guess I'm 8dpo because it's almost 1 am. Getting harder to brush everything off as being in my head. And if bfn next week then I am lost.


----------



## Weebles

Congrats mum2g!! That's not even a squinter!

I'm testing again in the morning. I was debating it all day at work since I just poas but,. I just feel different.


----------



## Angelique76

Morning ladies,

I did it, another test, another BFN. Still no AF, sore bb. So confused. :( Anyone else ever stare at their test willing the line to show up? LOL Not even an evap to drive me nuts. Oh well, will have to see what happens. 

Congrats mum2gremlin. :)
I hope that everyone is well today.


----------



## _Meep_

Mamajaiy said:


> Congrats Mom2gremlin
> 
> What dpo is everyone on?

12 dpo!


----------



## ShinyShiny84

Congraulations mum2gremlin, no mistaking that line!


----------



## _Meep_

So my ICs turned up about 20 minutes ago and obviously I took one straight away, not FMU. Lol.

I've never taken one like this before so not sure what to expect ... a faint pink line came up. Took another in case it was an evap, though I'm not even really sure what an evap looks like lol. Same faint line came up. Both lines are pink and visible without squinting, but obviously much fainter than the control line.

Here are some photos - the first is normal camera and the second has the exposure turned down. I'll confirm with a shop test of course, but just wondered what you ladies thought? What does an evap look like? Help!
 



Attached Files:







wp_ss_20160921_0001 (2).jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9









wp_ss_20160921_0002 (2).png
File size: 216.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ShinyShiny84

I have no experience but it certainly looks promising! Now go get yourself a HPT. Fx for you!


----------



## _Meep_

Thanks! Have to wait for OH to get back from work as I can't drive!


----------



## Angelique76

_Meep_ said:


> So my ICs turned up about 20 minutes ago and obviously I took one straight away, not FMU. Lol.
> 
> I've never taken one like this before so not sure what to expect ... a faint pink line came up. Took another in case it was an evap, though I'm not even really sure what an evap looks like lol. Same faint line came up. Both lines are pink and visible without squinting, but obviously much fainter than the control line.
> 
> Here are some photos - the first is normal camera and the second has the exposure turned down. I'll confirm with a shop test of course, but just wondered what you ladies thought? What does an evap look like? Help!

Awesome! Congratulations. :)


----------



## Angelique76

Angelique76 said:


> Awesome! Congratulations. :)

An evap has NO colour, but you can see where the line would be. If it has colour, it means HCG is present :)


----------



## _Meep_

Thanks ... still not entirely convinced though! Think I will walk to town and look for something there!


----------



## _Meep_

Oh thanks for the evap information! Yeah they definitely have colour ... squueee!


----------



## Ask4joy

Looks like a BFP meep!!! Congrats!

Congrats mom2gremlin as well!


----------



## Aphy

Meep, definitely looks like an early BFP! Fx for you!


----------



## Samantha1991

Congratulations meep definetly pregnant i used the same test and got a fainter line than yours and i then went and got a frer and had two lines.


----------



## _Meep_

Thanks ladies. Just POAS and it's definitely positive. :)

Hoping little lady/man will be a sticker. :)
 



Attached Files:







AdobePhotoshopExpress_7fa680391684452ab2ede53a65a8e2a7.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ShinyShiny84

Congratulations Meep!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Congrats meep


----------



## MissDoc

Congrats Meep and Mom2!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## _Meep_

Thank you ... lmao at your ticker MissDoc - 'My baby is the size of a Nerd' hahahaha! :D


----------



## JellyBaby36

PHP:







_Meep_ said:


> Thanks ladies. Just POAS and it's definitely positive. :)
> 
> Hoping little lady/man will be a sticker. :)

Congrats Meep, Had fingers crossed for you this cycle after last confusing month haha! xxx


----------



## JellyBaby36

Mum2gremlin said:


> Hi ladies i was in the august tread. Af showed up late again giving me a 32 day cycle. I was so bummed and didnt chart or even test early like last month. I could not handle seeing lines anymore. So today came sept 20th 32 days since af and she didnt show! My uterus has been cramping and has felt heavy for days. So today i tested! Be long be hold look at this test?!? Wow i think its positive. Question is... I have had exact 32 day cycles since my mc in june. This month i managed to wait till af was due. The biggest fat Positive a girl can get! Yah! Rainbow baby finally! Question is ladies that know your progession dpo hpt. What possible dpo am i? This hpt looks darker then any positive i have seen on a frer that i have taking in my past pregnancies. If i go by calendar ovulation i would of od on sept 2 making me 19-20 dpo. I normally ovulate 4 days later so that would of been sept 6th making me 14dpo. This being the only test i took this month and its super dark! Im thinking i actually ovulated on time or maybe theres twins in there! What do u ladies think?!? What dpo is this dark line? Thank you in advance im over the moon!

HUge congrats! :happydance:


----------



## JellyBaby36

Weebles said:


> Jelkybaby, I'm sorry that happened, how awful. I'm wondering why you are having an HSG though, since you are able to conceive it doesn't seem like blocked tubes an issue.
> 
> Hope you had fun catalyst!
> 
> Peanut, I was several weeks along before I noticed anything different with my cm when I was pregnant with my son. I think it's too early to mean anything either way.
> 
> BFN this morning but holy temp spike! Even though I haven't been diligent about it this month it's pretty obvious what day I ovulated and if it stays this high it'd be triphastic.

I don't know weebles,:( think its routine, they rang me with an apptmnt a couple of hours after leaving the hospital. my concerns about progesterone seem to be falling on deaf ears, i could cry! i suggested trying the cream and he was like .. "theres no cream" - on the internet it says u need it on prescription.. he sent me for bloods for day 21, which aren't accurate enough when i ovulated day 20, i don't seem to sustain temps or a very long luteal, so 1dpo was a stupid time to test, but no he was adamant every one ovulates day 14. its bugs me why people do their job if they aren't knowledgable or understanding i guess... 

One good thing i suppose they will check the uterus while they there. but i'm very nervous and worried about it, smears hurt me so not sure how i will cope LOL

Hope everything is good ur end xxx


----------



## _Meep_

JellyBaby36 said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Meep_ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Just POAS and it's definitely positive. :)
> 
> Hoping little lady/man will be a sticker. :)
> 
> Congrats Meep, Had fingers crossed for you this cycle after last confusing month haha! xxxClick to expand...

Haha yes, last ridiculous month! Got my fx too that you're next. Xx


----------



## peanutmomma

Congrats Meep!! How exciting. Bfn for me this morning. 9 days til af due


----------



## _Meep_

Ugh must be so frustrating for you not knowing! I still think you are. :)


----------



## Mum2gremlin

Thank you ladies! Very much! Were so over the moon! I just wanted to come back and tell u all. Last month was really hard on me. Seeing so many false lines and feeling fake pregnancy symptoms really crushed my soul. I wish you all so much luck and baby dust for all


----------



## OilyMamma

Congratulations to you ladies with BFP'S heres to a happy and healthy 9 months !! Cheers!


----------



## Weebles

Congrats meep!! So exciting!

MissDoc, I had to save the link for the ticker you're using, it's great!

Jelly, Pap smears are difficult for me too and it's not something I normally talk about but I understand. Maybe if you express how concerned you are they will prescribe something. I wish I had spoken up before instead of after. However, I am glad that I had it done and there is supposedly a fertility boost for a few months afterwards so try to focus on that!

I tried unsuccessfully to wait until 10dpo to test but now that I'm officially there I decided not to. I noticed just the tiniest bit of spotting this morning so I expect AF to be here around Friday. Unless I get some blatant symptoms I will test Saturday when I'm actually late. I really felt like this was my month and I still do but spotting just means AF for me and reality is slowly sinking in.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - 13dpo started spotting and temp dropped. On to cycle 7 and clomid. Feeling hopeful and scared at the same time...DH has an appointment with a fertility specialist next week to try and get a SA.


----------



## Weebles

Ask, I guess we will be clomid buddies for sure! Would rather we got our BFPs but it's taking action. Our cycles are pretty close too.


----------



## Mamajaiy

Congrats Meep!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Anyone recommend a hpt that can be taken anytime of day and we'll before af due? Since I O early, if af would be earlier than af could come in 6 days, or if normal 9 days


----------



## _Meep_

I think 6 days in advance is the absolute limit with FRER ...


----------



## MissDoc

Peanut, I got positives on wondfo and frer 6-7 days before AF was due (BFP on 8dpo, with period usually starting 14-15 dpo). The wondfo was a squinter but the FRER was clearly there, light, but clearly there. That said, I think everyone's completely different, so who knows if it'll work that way in future pregnancies for me or that way for anyone else. Good luck though!

Weebles, I really hope your spotting is not impending AF, but I know that doomed feeling that AF is coming. I didn't have spotting with this pregnancy but I did have major cramps, so it was easy to think that AF was on her way. So who knows! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you anyway! And I knooow, isn't that ticker adorable. I had a hard time choosing between that one and the cravings one. But how could you pass up water bears, the one ring, and dragon eggs? Lol. Too cute.

Ask, I hope clomid works wonders for you. I was looking forward to going on it myself if I didn't get that BFP soon. Good Luck!!


----------



## JellyBaby36

Weebles said:


> Congrats meep!! So exciting!
> 
> MissDoc, I had to save the link for the ticker you're using, it's great!
> 
> Jelly, Pap smears are difficult for me too and it's not something I normally talk about but I understand. Maybe if you express how concerned you are they will prescribe something. I wish I had spoken up before instead of after. However, I am glad that I had it done and there is supposedly a fertility boost for a few months afterwards so try to focus on that!
> 
> I tried unsuccessfully to wait until 10dpo to test but now that I'm officially there I decided not to. I noticed just the tiniest bit of spotting this morning so I expect AF to be here around Friday. Unless I get some blatant symptoms I will test Saturday when I'm actually late. I really felt like this was my month and I still do but spotting just means AF for me and reality is slowly sinking in.

Thanks for your reply & advice, means a lot xxx I think i will ask for some help to take off the edge!

Ah fingers crossed that its implantation weebles :hugs: Sincerely hope its your month, your temps look great! xxx


----------



## peanutmomma

Opinions here? I swear one second I see it the next I don't quite see it. Taken 4 minutes after dipping into urine. Should I think there's hope and retest Saturday at what would be 6 days to expected af
 



Attached Files:







61_1474488402490.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## lucy_smith

i see somethingpeanutmoma but not too sure if it has any colour. 
i would definatly test again on sat!


----------



## Mamajaiy

Got these lovely evaps(?!)...2 out of my 4 test had them. I'm 7dpo at least I was occupied for 20 mins staring and tweaking
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1474483241049.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## peanutmomma

And usually af is 15 dpo, but I guess I O early this time. So inoted of af on cd29. If is 15dpo, then af will be due cd26


----------



## peanutmomma

I feel like af any minute. That's another reason I poas


----------



## _Meep_

I do think you can see something there! Take the test apart and SCRUTINISE it lol!


----------



## _Meep_

Mamajaiy said:


> Got these lovely evaps(?!)...2 out of my 4 test had them. I'm 7dpo at least I was occupied for 20 mins staring and tweaking

Are those definitely evaps??


----------



## Mamajaiy

I second guess them being evaps cause I only saw them when the test was wet. And I took another diff brand but still a cheapie and got the same thing


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations Meeps :)


----------



## MissDoc

Mamajay if you got them on different tests, I'd say they're not evaps. Looks like a brewing positive to me!

Peanut, I see something on yours too! Retest tomorrow!!


----------



## Mamajaiy

Keeping positive vibes...they have a tiniest amount of color which is enough for me!!! PeanutMomma did you test again?


----------



## peanutmomma

How do you take the test apart and see anything else


----------



## Mamajaiy

Peanutmomma if you take it out and lay it flat on a white piece of paper or tissue it can sometimes show better. Is the "pregnant" line pink on your test? I see a line but it looks pink.


----------



## peanutmomma

No its supposed to be blue I'm supposing bc control is blue. So I just remembered 27th dd the day after af was due I got a very faint bfp. But, the tests were early detection tests. So, I guess with her I may not have registered yet either. Oh well, I have af cramps so, either early af, a week early, or implantation?


----------



## Mamajaiy

I was 12dpo with DD and got a faint BFP in the afternoon at work. So could be that you have to test at time of AF. But still testing in between isn't gonna hurt lol


----------



## Mamajaiy

Really starting to think the "evap" lines are preparing to be BFP's. Took another one same brand and got another line in the same spot and within 6 mins fx!!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Congrats meep and mom2!!!!! 

Peanut- Looks promising! I used dollar store tests and had positives at 9dpo before 
:)

mamajaiy - evaps only happen on a dried test :) So it is possible you are lining up nicely :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Janisdkh said:


> Congrats meep and mom2!!!!!
> 
> Peanut- Looks promising! I used fdollar store tests and had positives at 9dpo before
> :)
> 
> mamajaiy - evaps only happen on a dried test :) So it is possible you are lining up nicely :)

this was a generic target brand early response test


----------



## Mamajaiy

PeanutMomma I've used 5 (yes 5) dollar tree and one from Dollar General. 4 of them have vvvvfaint lines. Give those a try tomorrow!


----------



## peanutmomma

Husband reminded me that my first test with dd was pretty faint at 1 day late for af. It was an early response test. And my dollar store tests then we're faint at 3 days late, even though I had the bfp. So, he said maybe I'm testing way to early. But, I plan to still test lol. Probably not til Saturday


----------



## _Meep_

peanutmomma said:


> How do you take the test apart and see anything else

The test clips together in two halves which can easily be prised apart ... if you whip the little paper strip thing out it's much easier to see the indent and any hint of colour that might be hiding there lol.


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> How do you take the test apart and see anything else
> 
> The test clips together in two halves which can easily be prised apart ... if you whip the little paper strip thing out it's much easier to see the indent and any hint of colour that might be hiding there lol.Click to expand...

I could see even less when I pulled apart. So there would be an indent? Now I want to get out of bed and go look again. Well I can't find it I the trash oh well.


----------



## _Meep_

There's always an indent where the pink would sit if there was a reaction with hCG, it's just usually really hard to see.


----------



## Angelique76

Morning Ladies,

AF just reared her ugly head :( Maybe next time. 

Congrats on all the BFP's :) Happy, healthy pregnancies to all. xoxox


----------



## _Meep_

Sorry Angelique, that sucks. :(


----------



## Weebles

Thank you both for the kind words Jelly and MisDoc. :)

I though AF had started this morning so I phoned my dr for the Clomid rx. I'm still waiting for a call back but the spotting has stopped now. I'm just nervous because what if I miscalculate day 1 of my cycle and I mess everything up.


----------



## MamaPlus2

Hey there ladies! 

Congrats to the few new BFP's! And sorry to everyone the witch got.

Cycle day 13 over here. Been Dtd all week. Here's hoping! Unfortunately I'll miss the end of Sept for the next testing round but will be testing first week of October!! Still got my fingers crossed for you gals <3


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - AF showed yesterday. Good news is I only spotted a few hours before AF showed! Waiting for call back from doc to start clomid. Weebles - I'm sure your doc will advise.


----------



## peanutmomma

Tmi, but still, so dh and I bd this morning as I have had cramping and af due between the 27th and 30th. So if af is coming bd usually helps bring it on and relieves cramps for me. Well, we bd and everything felt tight afterwards. Lol even dh said that he hasn't felt things that tight since I was pregnant with dd. Well, 10 minutes later we went at it again. We had to stop bc it caused so much pressure and nausea. I have had this once before. At 5 weeks pregnant with dd. But, I'm not sure O
If I need to note as symptom or write it off. Trying to hold out til Saturday to test again. After it felt like early contractions, for those when have had LOs you know what I mean, the ones that are painful and cause nausea but you are dealing with it. It took 15 minutes to go away. Opinions please


----------



## _Meep_

After climax in early pregnancy with LO, things used to get tight around my womb and you could see it for a minute or two before it went back down into my pelvis lol ...


----------



## Mariexoxo

Hi ladies. I am new to this site and I am hoping to join your thread even though it's so late in the month. I have been TTC my first for a little over 1 year now. A little about myself. I am on Metformin for the last 2 months. I do not have PCOS but my dr still said this would be helpful for me. this month I was also on my first round of Femara. Anyways... I am 11-12 DPO. I tested on day 10 and got a BFN. My cycles are about 26 days so I'm expecting AF around 9/25. I am trying to hold out but I am so bad at symptom spotting that I'm driving myself crazy. I had a sharp pain in my right lower abdomen on 9/20 which I thought was implantation. It only lasted a few second but it was very intense. Since then I have only felt a light cramp here or there also only lasting a second. What do you ladies think? Am I out this month or do I still have a chance? Am I the only one who obsesses during the TWW?


----------



## Symphony7

9 DPO tomorrow. Ugh, do I test early or be sensible and wait? Maybe I'll compromise and test Saturday morning at 10 DPO. I just want t start peeing on things! I have two FRERs and a few random tests I got off Amazon but I don't think they are super sensitive. I don't want to waste the FRERs, they're so expensive.


----------



## Janisdkh

Sorry for the AF ladies :'( At least you are not stuck in limbo now and you can soon try again. Nice little stress break for awhile <3 

Symphony- You can test, just use a cheapy walmart or dollar store brand :) I have had positives at 9dpo before but dont be afraid if you have a negative  it's early


----------



## Janisdkh

Marie- are you sure you didnt ovulate later this time around? Those pains you mentioned sound like ovulation pains to me which is how I get mine.;) Just wait a few days to test so implantation can occur 1st.. Hmmm then again that could have been implantation pain but to me it sounds more like ovulation GL!


----------



## peanutmomma

So, anyone have a cesarean before, then early in next pregnancy or this time, have stinging pain in scar? I have that off and on now, read it can be a symptom bc things are slowly expanding. Probably just pulling at strings? And I still have, though not as worse, pain in pelvis. Entire area back pain too


----------



## NannySarah

Symphony- I can totally relate! I'm 9dpo today and am getting seriously impatient to test! I usually wait until at least 10dpo but it's always so torturous :wacko:

I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic because we only dtd once before o (I o'd on cd14 which is quite early for me)...but I had what I'm _sure_ was implantation cramping at 7dpo. It was an intense pulling/pinching sensation that took my breath away a few times. But I might be crazy and it might not hold on even if it did implant, so I'll try not to get too invested! :coffee:


----------



## Weebles

I never heard back from my OBGYN.... Really unlike them but what I thought would turn into cd1 turned out to be just spotting so it doesn't matter anyway. I just feel silly, I'm a grown woman and it shouldn't be this hard to figure out when AF is staring, lol! Looking at my past charts AF should be here tomorrow, maybe Saturday. I'm still spotting so I'm trying to prepare myself but I have not had my normal witchiness which is bizarre!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats Mom2gremlin and _Meep_!

Mariexoxo, welcome and good luck! No, you're definitely not the only one obsessing in the TWW, this forum is full of us :winkwink:.


----------



## MacBabby

Congratulations ladies, so many bfps. How many is it now for this group? 
Fingers crossed for many more to come x


----------



## _Meep_

Think maybe it is 8 or 9? :D


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Congrats to all the bfp. I am currently waiting for ovulation and hoping to catch an eggy...


----------



## ShinyShiny84

Symphony - I'm also planning on testing at 9dpo. I know it's early but I just can't resist! Trying not to get my hopes up but I do feel quite 'symptom-y' 

Fx for everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## peanutmomma

I have lost 2 lbs. In the last 2 weeks. I am eating more and feel uber bloated but lost weight? My bbs don't hurt as much on the sides, more in front now, and I have some cleavage going on in a sports bra lol. I am small busted so to have cleavage is great lol. Jeans are tighter. This is different for me bc I didn't lose weight with dd. Soon I hope to have clear answers.


----------



## _Meep_

What is the next step for you? Have you had a blood test? Are you taking any vitamins/folic acid, despite not being sure?


----------



## Weebles

Just got off the phone with the nurse at my OBGYN. Clomid on cd 5-10 and then an ultrasound on cd 14. She talked to me about some kind of trigger shot which I wasn't anticipating but it will make timing easier so we're on board. Officially today is cd 1 and despite being out my spirits are high!


----------



## Catalyst

On the list 8 but mom2gremlin was not on it but put her on bottom. So 9.. and 1 loss &#128546;


----------



## OilyMamma

Wow this is a lucky month it seems.
9 BFP. IM sorry to hear there was a loss though. &#128546;
I am currently in limbo waiting to O then i will start symptom spotting and obsessing with the rest of you lol


----------



## peanutmomma

I am not allowed to take prenatal vitamins due to my transplant. But, I have been taking this powder for fertility that is a certain B vitamin, and Folic acid. I am posting a pic. Dh says these are positive. DO YOU SEE THE LIGHT PINK LINES? I have another pick pointing to where he sees it
 



Attached Files:







65_1474644190716.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## NannySarah

Peanut- I think I see something on the top one, but the lighting makes it a little hard to tell. FX for you! :dust:

I got a bfn this morning but I'm trying not to despair since af isn't due until the 27th. If we didn't conceive this cycle we'll be making plans for iui, so all is not lost! <3


----------



## peanutmomma

NannySarah said:


> Peanut- I think I see something on the top one, but the lighting makes it a little hard to tell. FX for you!
> 
> I got a bfn this morning but I'm trying not to despair since af isn't due until the 27th. If we didn't conceive this cycle we'll be making plans for iui, so all is not lost!

A few people have said that. The skinny one, or top one is Wondfo but, I didn't know when I got them from I tenet they'd be in Chinese so no clue what directions are, and can't find an expiration date on package anywhere. So maybe expired. The fatter test is from a doctor's office so not early response one, also internet . Not expired. I maybe see something but not enough to be confident


----------



## _Meep_

Think I see something on the top test ...


----------



## peanutmomma

So the for sure not expired test no one sees anything? Lol if expired it could be false faint right?


----------



## _Meep_

Maybe take a picture in better lighting and tweak it a bit?


----------



## Mamajaiy

PeanutMomma I feel like I see something on both but it's hard to tell...take more pics!! This may be the start of that BFP &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MamaPlus2

Good lord! I don't think I've had ovulation cramps this bad ever. 2 days straight even. Usually we skip bd when I'm this rough but we've still managed this month! Feeling extra hopeful haha. Still 2 more days of prime time and then let the crazy POAS addiction begin yet again!  haha

Hope all you ladies with your bfp's are getting on well! And Fx for the rest of us!

Also - side note - the other McDanny posted a bfp on a different page so there's one more BFP! On a dpo play by play on here :-D


----------



## MissDoc

Peanut, like the others I think I see the line on the top. Looks promising! Can you take another photo in brighter light, like go outside maybe?


----------



## Symphony7

Omg omg omg! Can you guys see it??? Top one is from today, 9DPO. Bottom one is from 7DPO (yeah, I know...I'm crazy). I definitely think it has color! I wasn't going to test today, obviously since I tested after work, I was going to wait until tomorrow morning. And this was a cheap internet test. Ugh I wish I'd peed in a cup so I could check with and FRER! I will try again tomorrow to confirm, not going to tell anyone yet until I'm sure. I don't think it's an evap...what do you guys think? This is seriously the first time I've ever seen ANYTHING on a pregnancy test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Symphony7

Here's the one with both...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## peanutmomma

Symphony7 said:


> Here's the one with both...

Why the ring? Is that the one you see something on?


----------



## peanutmomma

I threw out test feel after say 20 minutes if it was not darker it won't be. But, still early at 10dpo, since I didn't know this early with dd. I have bloods tuesday


----------



## Catalyst

peanutmomma said:


> Symphony7 said:
> 
> 
> Here's the one with both...
> 
> Why the ring? Is that the one you see something on?Click to expand...

Sometimes phones wont focus when taking pic of strip test but focus when the ring is on the pic. Dont know why.


----------



## NannySarah

Symphony- I definitely see a line now! I bet you'll get an even darker one tomorrow morning! :happydance:


----------



## Mamajaiy

Symphony I only see one pic but I DEFINITELY see a line!!!!!!


----------



## Mamajaiy

Ha...clearly my post was late hehehe


----------



## Symphony7

Well I have zero willpower and a weak bladder so I took an FRER and there is no denying this... It shows up even better in real life, not even a squinter, my phone camera really struggles with close shots. Omg! I'm pregnant! I can't even believe it, it is unbelievable. I've waited for four years to start trying and now I'm pregnant!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Catalyst

:happydance: congratulations Symphony :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

Coongrats


----------



## Mamajaiy

Congrats Symphony!!! That is one beautiful BFP


----------



## MinorCrisis

I feel like I am in TWW limbo. Positive OPK and EWCM 9/15, slight temp increase in the days after, but not enough to really point toward O. So I started OPKs again, got a super positive (test line darker than control) on 9/21, thought I would O 9/22, but only slight temp increase today (97.16 yesterday, 97.28 today). My cycles have been 27-29 days for almost a year now, not sure why I would ovulate so late. I could be anywhere from 9 dpo to not having O'd yet. 
This is my first month temping and using OPKs. I thought it would make it easier, but it's making me a little crazy.

Watching all the positive tests going around here does make me hopeful, though. Congratulations, all the BFPs!


----------



## Mamajaiy

Minor crisis have you taken an hpt?


----------



## MinorCrisis

Mamajaiy - Yup! Of course, starting two days ago :) BFN so far. Last month I was at the store every other day for FRERs, this time I stocked up on cheap ones from Amazon so I wouldn't feel so bad for wasting them.


----------



## Mamajaiy

I've been a frequent flyer at my local store this week...I understand. Thought maybe the opk was picking up some hormones. I had a hard time with opk's and I tried for several years with them. I just use my calendar and cramps :laugh2:


----------



## MinorCrisis

That may be what I do next time. We were (briefly) successful last month without any of this silliness. Think that if we're not successful this time, may go back to simple and low-stress next cycle.


----------



## Mamajaiy

Simple and low stress makes it easier to get in the BD mood as well. Sorry you're having such a crazy limbo tww!! I had 4 evaps this week so "the limbo" is real


----------



## MamaPlus2

Congrats symphony!! &#128516;


----------



## _Meep_

Symphony7 said:


> Well I have zero willpower and a weak bladder so I took an FRER and there is no denying this... It shows up even better in real life, not even a squinter, my phone camera really struggles with close shots. Omg! I'm pregnant! I can't even believe it, it is unbelievable. I've waited for four years to start trying and now I'm pregnant!

Definitely pregnant! Congratulations! Hooray! :D


----------



## NannySarah

Huge congratulations Symphony! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## lucy_smith

congrats symphony! 

af due tomorrow according to cbfm ( it seemed to predict a really early peak this cycle) so aslong as that was right, normally get spotting teh day before, so if no spotting today, i will test tomorrow!!! 

hows everyone doing? how long till afs turn up?


----------



## peanutmomma

Um, guys, um I took another test. My name is kelly and I'm a poas addict now. Lol no, seriously. I took it outside for pics. 
I think I HAVE A BFP!! :happydance::happydance::dohh::dohh:. But, personal AL opinions are very much appreciated. Please and thank you. I see it, test with dd 1 day late on af was not much darker. But, I have bloods tuesday. Find of nervous bc I am not sure whether to feel it is indeed bfp, or just wait. Ahhh
 



Attached Files:







73_1474725177691.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## ShinyShiny84

Congratulations symphony!

Good luck for tomorrow Lucy! Fx for you. AF is due on Friday for me. I did a test this morning but BFN so I will try and contain myself until a bit nearer the time. I feel like I am very symptom-y so trying to keep positive!


----------



## ShinyShiny84

Sorry peanutmomma I think we crossed threads! Look at you too! Hoping the bloods will put your mind at rest.


----------



## peanutmomma

ShinyShiny84 said:


> Sorry peanutmomma I think we crossed threads! Look at you too! Hoping the bloods will put your mind at rest.

Do you see the bfp? Easier to see if pic is turned. But do you see, or wishful thinking?


----------



## _Meep_

Possibly see a faint shadow but I'm not sure! There's something but I am having a hard time seeing whether or not there is colour there. These tests are so tiny/skinny it's really hard to get a good photo of them. 

Dip strip tests can be really really faint. Mine was very faint when I got the BFP on the strips too. They're only a bit darker now when I do them. But I've now done two POAS shop tests and the difference between the first and second is really obvious.


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> Possibly see a faint shadow but I'm not sure! There's something but I am having a hard time seeing whether or not there is colour there. These tests are so tiny/skinny it's really hard to get a good photo of them.
> 
> Dip strip tests can be really really faint. Mine was very faint when I got the BFP on the strips too. They're only a bit darker now when I do them. But I've now done two POAS shop tests and the difference between the first and second is really obvious.

Oh, okay thanks.


----------



## MissDoc

Peanut, I see it.  I'd say tentative congratulations are in order!


----------



## _Meep_

I hope it is positive!!!


----------



## Aphy

Peanut,I can see a vf line and it looks like it has some colour. Fix it gets darker for you!


----------



## peanutmomma

Is this easier to see
 



Attached Files:







75_1474744537817.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 41


----------



## _Meep_

Yeah! Definitely seeing something there!


----------



## Catalyst

I see a very very faint line :)


----------



## Symphony7

I can see something!


----------



## Catalyst

Peanut, do you want me to write you down as pos this month? :D


----------



## peanutmomma

Catalyst said:


> Peanut, do you want me to write you down as pos this month? :D

Yes please. I poas this evening and about the same color.


----------



## ShinyShiny84

Yes peanut I see a faint line. Are you testing again today?

Ladies, what do you think of this? Can you see it?


----------



## _Meep_

10000% seeing that Shiny, looks like a BFP to me!


----------



## ShinyShiny84

Thank you! Good to know I'm not going crazy! I can't believe it!


----------



## Catalyst

I see it :)
Congratulations peanut and Shiny :happydance:


----------



## _Meep_

You better believe it, it's there! Hooray! :D


----------



## Symphony7

Shiny I definitely see that! Congrats! Wow so many BFPs this month!


----------



## _Meep_

Luckiest thread ever. :')


----------



## peanutmomma

Shipping ny, I see it
Afm, i tested again, line was even lighter than yesterday. Husband says I took this morning test wrong bc it was there yesterday. Still there, still light pink but harder to see. Of course though hcg doubles every 3 days so beta tuesday, and maybe I'll buy a Walmart ot dollar store test and try that


----------



## MamaPlus2

Wow congratson the bfp! I can test early early October again. I wish it was a little earlier to catch a bit more of your ladies luck haha.

Peanut - at least you'll have direct answers soon! The waiting game is enough to make a person go mad. Add pregnancy test mysteries and it's quite alot to wait out <3 

Keep them bfp's coming gals!


----------



## peanutmomma

MamaPlus2 said:


> Wow congratson the bfp! I can test early early October again. I wish it was a little earlier to catch a bit more of your ladies luck haha.
> 
> Peanut - at least you'll have direct answers soon! The waiting game is enough to make a person go mad. Add pregnancy test mysteries and it's quite alot to wait out <3
> 
> Keep them bfp's coming gals!

It was still bfp, just lighter never seen that before


----------



## baseball_mom

I'm out. AF showed up today 6 days early :( I promised myself I won't be testing early next month since I can't keep doing this. It's heartbreaking when you see a second line and still get AF. Congrats on the BFP's and good luck to those still testing!


----------



## _Meep_

:( Sorry - I hope it happens for you very soon.


----------



## peanutmomma

baseball_mom said:


> I'm out. AF showed up today 6 days early :( I promised myself I won't be testing early next month since I can't keep doing this. It's heartbreaking when you see a second line and still get AF. Congrats on the BFP's and good luck to those still testing!

Did you have 2 lines on a hpt? So a bfp, then af?


----------



## Mariexoxo

Congrats to all the BFP's this month!! 

I need opinions from you all! I was due to start AF on the 24th. I started spotting on the 23rd and continued to spot the 23rd 24th and today the 25th. It's off and on throughout the day and it's brown and very very light. Not even enough for a tampon. Tonight I'm feeling nauseous. Is 3 days of spotting too long for it to be implantation? I had cramps pretty bad last night but I'm still only spotting. Usually when I start cramping that bad it means my flow is about to get pretty heavy within a couple hours. The cramps I had felt different than regular period cramps. I want to wait to test until Tuesday morning just to give it one more day to see if AF shows for real. I just don't like wasting my money on tests. Although I do anyways every month. Should I get dollar store tests? Are they reliable?


----------



## peanutmomma

Mariexoxo said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's this month!!
> 
> I need opinions from you all! I was due to start AF on the 24th. I started spotting on the 23rd and continued to spot the 23rd 24th and today the 25th. It's off and on throughout the day and it's brown and very very light. Not even enough for a tampon. Tonight I'm feeling nauseous. Is 3 days of spotting too long for it to be implantation? I had cramps pretty bad last night but I'm still only spotting. Usually when I start cramping that bad it means my flow is about to get pretty heavy within a couple hours. The cramps I had felt different than regular period cramps. I want to wait to test until Tuesday morning just to give it one more day to see if AF shows for real. I just don't like wasting my money on tests. Although I do anyways every month. Should I get dollar store tests? Are they reliable?

Hope you get bfp, I had same thing on September 3 and 4. Then O type cm, and a faint bfp yesterday, I have beta test tuesday, so I can tell you then if it meant anything for me or weird af


----------



## Mariexoxo

Thanks peanut! What is a beta test? Is that a blood test?


----------



## peanutmomma

Mariexoxo said:


> Thanks peanut! What is a beta test? Is that a blood test?

Yes, beta tests are blood test that measure exact amount of hcg in blood


----------



## MamaPlus2

peanutmomma said:


> MamaPlus2 said:
> 
> 
> Wow congratson the bfp! I can test early early October again. I wish it was a little earlier to catch a bit more of your ladies luck haha.
> 
> Peanut - at least you'll have direct answers soon! The waiting game is enough to make a person go mad. Add pregnancy test mysteries and it's quite alot to wait out <3
> 
> Keep them bfp's coming gals!
> 
> It was still bfp, just lighter never seen that beforeClick to expand...

Oh I know, I just mean how much pregnancy tests can vary


----------



## MamaPlus2

Random little update, gotta love the TWW haha. 

I've been tracking cervical position and all that since August. I know it's not a reliable source and all that &#128522; but for the first time in 3 cycles, I'm 2 dpo (I believe more like 4 but app says 2) and can barely, and I mean barely, reach my cervix... usually by now it's medium but I'd call it extra high right now! 

Any of you lovely ladies have any related stories to get my hopes up for the TWW? 

Haha maybe I'll sneak off and grab a dollar store test and test last day of September &#128513;


----------



## Mariexoxo

Well ladies I think I'm out. AF was due 9/24 but I've been spotting for 4 days and took a dollar store test today and it was negative. I guess I'll hop on over to the October thread!


----------



## MamaPlus2

Last post today - promise! Haha

Anyone ever have lactation as an early sign?? I've not breastfed in years and this has not happened prior. I'm sure it's nothing but I feel like we caught it &#128516;&#128513;


----------



## Mamajaiy

Mamaplus I can express breast milk and I haven't breastfed in two years. It's only a teeny bit, I can't say it isn't a early pregnancy sign as I'm 10dpo and having symptoms myself lol


----------



## peanutmomma

Anyone ever get bfp on dollar store test before af due


----------



## Catalyst

When I was born my mums sister lactated.. kind of sympathy thing I guess. She was trying her self to get pg but wasnt able, took her 16 years. 
So Im not sure if it is a sign, but it might since you have lactaded before. I remember I started lactating earlyer when pg with my second, but not the first weeks :) think it might have been about 15 weeks or just over that.


----------



## Rousseau31

Joining in! Wish I would have signed up here earlier and had people to talk to rather than peeing on every stick in town over the past week! 

On CD 38 and a bfn today. Think I may(?) have had an implantation bleed yesterday at 12 dpo, but I'm staying cautiously optimistic.


----------



## MamaPlus2

Marie - you're not out until she shows! Still rooting for ya!

Miss J - I guess it's different for everyone because I sure cannot usually get this. It was almost enough to classify as a stream just from a gentle squeeze. 

Peanut - I have numerous friends that have gotten their bfp on $store tests and some even before af. Most of them are 25 minimum needed to detect.

Catalyst - that's too funny! I've heard of sympathy pregnancy symptoms but lactating?? That's crazy haha. What a journey she had though, hopefully she was successful in the end? It's not too common as a symptom but after forum hunting I've come across quite a few stories of it being one of the only signs for some woman. A gal can dream!


----------



## MamaPlus2

Round - good luck! It's been quite the lucky thread, maybe you just needed to find us before the little bean will show itself &#128541;


----------



## Rousseau31

I really hope that's the case! I will certainly update whatever happens here. And I also wish all of you ladies the best of luck getting some more bfps!!


----------



## Mamajaiy

Mamaplus a steam has to be a great hormonal shift sign! Have you looked into? Seems like a positive sign for sure.


----------



## MamaPlus2

Mamajaiy said:


> Mamaplus a steam has to be a great hormonal shift sign! Have you looked into? Seems like a positive sign for sure.

Wishful thinking I'm sure but Im gunna run with it for now! Here's hoping haha


----------



## Catalyst

Mamaplus - yes she was. Hsd twins after 16 years of trying. They are now 17.


----------



## DoubleLines

Hi ladies!

I'm back... After my BFN on Sept 1 I'm now on my next cycle and about 10dpo. I honestly thought I was out again this month, no symptoms and just didn't feel positive. This morning I got what I think is a faint faint faint line on a cheapie HCG test. I'm too scared to get excited but fx it darkens. If it is I guess it's s good reminder to not count yourself out until AF shows!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## _Meep_

Ooh yes, think it might be! Looks quite a lot like mine did at 2 days before AF. It now looks like this lol, taken with just five days' difference between the two.
 



Attached Files:







wp_ss_20160927_0001 (2).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## _Meep_

Tweaked it - I hope you don't mind ...

Definitely a line. :)
 



Attached Files:







AdobePhotoshopExpress_b79d4790ffde4ea5ba99f6acddeecd33.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DoubleLines

Oh my gosh meep, thank you!!! :) AHHH I'm beyond excited but still scared until I pass AF date.


----------



## MamaPlus2

CONGRATS double lines!! That looks positive to me!!


----------



## _Meep_

I'm scared too lol. I'll relax after the 12 week scan - but only a little bit ...


----------



## peanutmomma

Beta test this morning, not a bfp. At all. Sorry for mistaken everyone


----------



## MissDoc

Peanut, I'm really sorry to hear your news. That's too bad. I know your husband must be particularly bummed as he felt so sure. I hope this very next cycle is it for you.


----------



## Mamajaiy

Congrats doublelines looks like the start of a beautiful BFP!!!! 
PeanutMomma...so sorry!!!!


----------



## Mamajaiy

I think I'm out as well...I know I'm waiting til AF before a full breakdown but I had pink yesterday after checking my CF. Today my back is killing me so I'm sure I caught AF signs before they have made their way out. We have a Jamaica trip June of next year so I'll hold off for a bit TTC so I'm not due at vacation time.


----------



## _Meep_

peanutmomma said:


> Beta test this morning, not a bfp. At all. Sorry for mistaken everyone

Oh no. :( What a confusing time it must have been. Sorry it wasn't the answer we all hoped for. :/


----------



## peanutmomma

So, now it's been over 8 weeks since last normal af, cp still high, closed and soft. Creamy cm, darker blue veins than I had with dd at 4 to 8 weeks along. But the level of hcg is supposed to be over 5 to be positive, and it was 0.5 so water is more pregnant than me


----------



## Weebles

Aww peanut, that sucks. Did they mention anything about inducing AF for you so you can get back to ttc?


----------



## MamaPlus2

Sorry to hear Peanut &#128533; here's hoping next cycle is your bfp!!

MamaJ - still rooting for you! Not out until she shows after all <3


----------



## Mamajaiy

Sounds incredibly frustrating Peanut!!! Seconding what Mamaplus said, any ideas where to go from here?


----------



## Mamajaiy

I'm still holding hope Mamaplus, I'm still with left side major cramps and sore BB so I'm not buying pads yet &#128514;


----------



## Mamajaiy

I do have one strange thing that I'm not sure if it means anything but here goes (it may be a little gross) I have pretty mild but recurring BV that I've had medically treated with no luck. So I've naturally treated with good results but symptoms (odor, discharge, and itching) always get worse before my AF due to the pH imbalance. WELL since I've been checking my CF the last two days...NO symptoms at all!!!! Anyone have any experience with this?!?!?


----------



## peanutmomma

Dh feels the didn't actually run the test, bc on my patient online portal it shows negative for today, and for Nive,bet when I have a kidney biopsy to check my organs. It's how they catch rejection ton before blood tests show, so enabling docs to treat rejection and save organ, if biopsy shows there's rejection. They always do a beta test prior to biopsy bc they won't do biopsy if pregnant. I emailed and asked how they know it to be negative in over a month from now. Now, my portal has had both results removed. Dh feels we need to go to a different place and see if they will run a beta bc I took a hpt this morning before going and it was bfp. I have a female exam for pap and all on October 12, so I'll ask then what's up, if af never comes. Bc my last normal af was July 27th. Now, I spotted the 3 and 4th of september, but from a lady in over 20 years of af never ever having a light only spotting af. I don't even spot before or after af. Just on strong g then off. Cp is very high, soft, closed and creamy cm, instead of end of cycle, dry and low hard. And I am not irritated like with af.


----------



## Weebles

BV is an imbalance in the normal vaginal flora. My thought is that if you are susceptible to it, it actually might be more of a problem during pregnancy due to all the hormonal changes and such going on. I'm not sure how you are treating it naturally (you might already be doing this) but a probiotic would be helpful, lactobacillus in particular. Even just yogurt! No symptoms is good though, must be what you're doing is working.


----------



## _Meep_

All sounds so strange. Do you have a picture of today's BFP?


----------



## peanutmomma

Docs want to redo beta tomorrow


----------



## MamaPlus2

Mamajaiy said:


> I'm still holding hope Mamaplus, I'm still with left side major cramps and sore BB so I'm not buying pads yet &#128514;

That's too funny, I actually ran out of products last cycle and am also refusing to spend until there's proof she's arrived &#128514; 

No advice on the BV, I've had it once before but treatment worked. I do notice a slight change after ovulation but it always clears up after af. I do believe my pH is off slightly but manageable. How many dpo are you? 

Peanut - that's all so strange! What nightmare. Sorry you're stuck in such a limbo it seems


----------



## Mamajaiy

Weebles, I take daily probiotics and the treatment is hydrogen peroxide vaginal rinse for a week. I stopped after 4 days because of OV and TTC. I had very mild discharge up until yesterday. I'm curious I guess if early pregnancy could change the pH as AF generally causes it to worsen?!


----------



## MissDoc

Peanut, what a nightmare. I'm so glad they are going to run the beta again tomorrow. I hope it gives some answers. I would trust whatever tomorrow's says as they're sure to be very careful now that you are monitoring them closely! 

MamaJ, I have had BV quite a lot in previous years, recurrent and couldn't find whatever was triggering it. It sucks! I haven't had it around TTC though, or at least not to the point of needing treatment, so I am not sure how that type of infection responds to pregnancy. I hope it's a good sign for you though!


----------



## NannySarah

Sorry to all those who are out for the month, FX for those still waiting, and CONGRATS to all the recent BFPs! I don't think I've ever been on such a lucky thread!

Afm, I think I'll be out by the end of the day :nope: I've got my usual pre-AF symptoms, a bit of blood-tinged cm, and my temps have been dropping steadily since 11DPO. The upside is that if AF comes today, this will be my most "normal" cycle since I began charting! (o on cd14, af on cd28) I've usually ovulated a bit later (avg cd16) and had a slightly shorter luteal phase, but since my hsg last month things have been getting closer to that elusive 28-day cycle! 

Trying to stay busy today and avoid having a pity-party, and holding out hope that next cycle will be the lucky one and we don't have to do iui! <3


----------



## Rousseau31

MamaJ, I've only had BV once and it was during my first pregnancy so FX it's a good sign for you!!

Cd 39 here. 14 dpo. Ugh. This is ridiculous. Another bfn this morning which is a let down. I had what I was hoping implantation bleeding at 12 dpo and was thinking I should have a BFP by now. I'm having a lot of twinges on my right side and cramping mildly but losing hope quickly.


----------



## DoubleLines

Peanut I'm sorry to hear that and it just sounds so frustrating. I hope the test tomorrow has some insight. 

MamaJ it's not quite the same but with my first, my recurring UTI just went away and fx still hasn't come back. It was my first sign that something changed! Hope it's a good sign for you


----------



## Mamajaiy

I'm hoping the lack of BV symptoms so suddenly is a good sign too!
PeanutMomma thank goodness they are retesting your beta. Errors occur even in medical testing!! Fx crossed little bean is still just a little shy. 
I'm 11dpo no pick CF today. Had two SUPER faint Wally brands but a bfn on FRER.


----------



## Mamajaiy

I lied &#128514;&#128514; just looked at my calendar and I'm 10dpo. So pink cf yesterday could of been ib


----------



## NannySarah

As predicted, AF is here! :witch: 

I've decided to take a break from charting for this next cycle, as I've become a little too obsessed and stressed out over it. October will most likely be our last cycle before the even more stressful route of meds and iui, and I plan to focus more on improving my health, reducing my stress, and just trying to relax over the next month. 

Good luck to everyone waiting for their bfps, and maybe I'll see some of you back here in November! (But hopefully we'll all be knocked up!)

:dust:


----------



## peanutmomma

Well, since the adage is that your not out til af shows, I am staying put. Like with dd, I don't feel af will show tonight or soon. By LP af should be here, by CD, af here in a few days. And I looked it up blood serum tests in pregnancy under 8 weeks has a 50/50 chance of showing negative when in fact it's positive. Also, my potassium levels, tested monthly bc of kidney transplant was too high. High and low potassium levels will, and do, effect hormone levels. So, even if I am not pregnant, I have to fix that.


----------



## Mamajaiy

Sorry NannySarah &#128532;&#128532;


----------



## Mamajaiy

PeanutMomma I've read tons and tons of TTC stories of blood coming back negative and the Mommy was in fact pregnant. Keep your self positive!!! Hoping for great news!


----------



## _Meep_

Could you perhaps go for a scan?


----------



## DoubleLines

Peanut, maybe seeing another doctor or just keep pushing for answers. I have heard so many similar stories that it really shows you just have to be your own advocate.

I got another (faint) line this morning so I think it really may be a BFP. I did have about 20 minutes of cramping that freaked me out but it's subsided.


----------



## _Meep_

I've been cramping since I got my BFP. It's unsettling but perfectly natural as everything starts to change. Not a spot of blood here yet, or hopefully ever. I keep having to check though. I'm so paranoid!


----------



## Mamajaiy

Doublelines show us some pics! 

Afm, I'm out. Started spotting and now have gurgling cramps that I get with AF. AF want due until Saturday but I guess she was feeling excited to get here. 
Peanut I'm looking forward to hearing some good news today.


----------



## _Meep_

Yes show us some pics! :lol:

Sorry AF is showing Mamajaiy. She is such a cow ...


----------



## peanutmomma

Second beta shows same as yesterday. But af still late, female exam October 12, so, if af shows then onto another ttc, if not, retina again this weekend. I did suffer a blighted ovam in late 2012, 2 months later fell pregnant with dd. So, who knows. If nothing else then by November I shall, hopefully be switched to a different immunosuppression med that's safer for pregnancy.


----------



## Mamajaiy

So sorry PeanutMomma!!! Sending hugs your way.

Meep...she is a huge cow!! I thought for sure we got lucky the first month in. And my due date would of been the same as my 2 yr olds birthday. We will keep trying but gonna hold off for a few months so I'm not due around our holiday get away next year.


----------



## DoubleLines

Mamajay I'm sorry! Stupid witch. 

Here's a pic from 5:30am. It looked so much more noticeable in person!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## DoubleLines

Meep it makes me feel better hearing that! I remember having a ton of cramping with my first but it is still that fear lingering in the back of my mind.


----------



## peanutmomma

Still have an overly wet feeling, and no cramps, like with dd when in my heart I k ew I was pregnant. Test again saturday. I am a bit bothered that if you look it up online having bfp on hpt, then negative blood 5est, per WebMD, which is ran by Mayo Clinic, and per Mayo Clinic site, BTW that's my hospital for all of my medical. There is a 50/50 a blood test will even show positive before 8 weeks.


----------



## Roschey

DoubleLines said:


> Mamajay I'm sorry! Stupid witch.
> 
> Here's a pic from 5:30am. It looked so much more noticeable in person!

I'm really sure I see something!
Sorry I've been gone for a while ladies- healing!
I'm approaching another TWW this weekend!


----------



## _Meep_

DoubleLines said:


> Mamajay I'm sorry! Stupid witch.
> 
> Here's a pic from 5:30am. It looked so much more noticeable in person!

Definite line! Million billion percent line!


----------



## Mamajaiy

Ohhhhh I see that line perfectly!!!!


----------



## _Meep_

DoubleLines said:


> Meep it makes me feel better hearing that! I remember having a ton of cramping with my first but it is still that fear lingering in the back of my mind.

Same. But if I had no symptoms at all I'd probably be even more worried lol.


----------



## peanutmomma

So, blue boos and painful. Hope there is a nice dark, shove it in the docs face line saturday


----------



## peanutmomma

so, does anyone know, does your medical care team have a right to order an appointment for a birth control implant that you have already said for over a year you refuse to get? I was just ordered one to have placed by my medical transplant team, not my gyno. Their reason is bc I never asked permission to have sexual relations with my husband! um, is that not my right?


----------



## _Meep_

Wtf???


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> Wtf???

Yeah, I'm not exactly happy. Especially bc there is no medical reason can not have intimacy, or a child. Even gyno said we are doing my check up October 12, since I have not had a normal af since July 27th, so 2 months no period.


----------



## Ellie Bean

DoubleLines said:


> Mamajay I'm sorry! Stupid witch.
> 
> Here's a pic from 5:30am. It looked so much more noticeable in person!

Looks like my bfp! Deffo preggo! Congrats I think I'm due about June 10, 2017! We'll be bump buddies :)


----------



## _Meep_

Congrats ladies!


----------



## Katy78

Cograts on all the latest BFPs!


----------



## DoubleLines

Ellie Bean said:


> DoubleLines said:
> 
> 
> Mamajay I'm sorry! Stupid witch.
> 
> Here's a pic from 5:30am. It looked so much more noticeable in person!
> 
> Looks like my bfp! Deffo preggo! Congrats I think I'm due about June 10, 2017! We'll be bump buddies :)Click to expand...

Congrats too yay!!


----------



## DoubleLines

Alright I think I can feel more confident this morning it's a BFP. Thank you to this thread for keeping me sane this month especially after my BFN at the months beginning! :flower:

To all in the TWW, extra baby dust and fertile thoughts your way xoxo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## _Meep_

Haha, yes it's a BFP. Hooray! :wohoo:


----------



## Catalyst

Roschey said:


> DoubleLines said:
> 
> 
> Mamajay I'm sorry! Stupid witch.
> 
> Here's a pic from 5:30am. It looked so much more noticeable in person!
> 
> I'm really sure I see something!
> Sorry I've been gone for a while ladies- healing!
> I'm approaching another TWW this weekend!Click to expand...

I should O too this weekend so tww buddies :)


----------



## Mamajaiy

Congrats Ellie Bean!!!!

Doublelines that looks great!!! 

I'm on CD 2 now (of my apparent 24 day cycle) and barely bleeding. Not even enough to get any on a tampon. My bb are still hurting and generally that stops when af gets here. Gotta love the weird cycles.


----------



## Roschey

Catalyst said:


> Roschey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoubleLines said:
> 
> 
> Mamajay I'm sorry! Stupid witch.
> 
> Here's a pic from 5:30am. It looked so much more noticeable in person!
> 
> I'm really sure I see something!
> Sorry I've been gone for a while ladies- healing!
> I'm approaching another TWW this weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> I should O too this weekend so tww buddies :)Click to expand...



Yay! I'll be glad to have a TWW buddy!!:hugs:


----------



## MamaPlus2

Yay!! Congrats again double lines!! 

I picked up a double pack of FRER this am haha. Will be testing tomorrow morning to hopefully catch the last bit of September's luck! 

It's been a blast ladies, you've all made the TTC thing go a bit easier this month. Thank you!


----------



## Hermione394

I'm in the BFP club!! So excited!


----------



## liz0012

Catalyst said:


> Roschey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoubleLines said:
> 
> 
> Mamajay I'm sorry! Stupid witch.
> 
> Here's a pic from 5:30am. It looked so much more noticeable in person!
> 
> I'm really sure I see something!
> Sorry I've been gone for a while ladies- healing!
> I'm approaching another TWW this weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> I should O too this weekend so tww buddies :)Click to expand...

I o this weekend too!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Still no af, waiting 2 more days and test again


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulatuons Hermione :)

I sure need to get to my computer so I can update there are noe 15 bfp :happydance:


----------



## DoubleLines

Hermione394 said:


> I'm in the BFP club!! So excited!

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## peanutmomma

I hope to be back in the bfp club soon.


----------



## BelleNuit

I hate that its a club that I never seem to get in to. :(


----------



## Roschey

BelleNuit said:


> I hate that its a club that I never seem to get in to. :(

You'll get there Belle! :hugs2:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Roschey I really hope so :(


----------



## Mamajaiy

Congrats Hermione!!!


----------



## _Meep_

Hermione394 said:


> I'm in the BFP club!! So excited!

Yay! Welcome!


----------



## _Meep_

BelleNuit said:


> I hate that its a club that I never seem to get in to. :(

There is a seat waiting with your name on it. I hope you come to fill it soon. :flower:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Meep :) I hope so too!


----------



## OilyMamma

Congratulations to all with BFP's!!
To the rest of us, best of luck in October!


----------



## Mamajaiy

Belle Nuit I know everyone says the same thing to someone TTC, but I tried to 9 years and then finally got mine after using a tanning bed for 6 months. Discovered a vit D deficiency that way. It happened when I had no doubt I would never had more children. ::Hug::


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mamajay, that gives me hope that sometimes your body can figure it out and get its act together. 

I just never thought I would be in this position, and it's scary not knowing what's going to happen. It's scary knowing if I'm not pregnant this cycle that I will be getting an HSG, and then everything else that comes with that treatment-wise. I can't take it for granted anymore that I'll be able to get pregnant one day. I always imagined what my family would be like, and now I'm faced with the thought that it may not happen. The reality is that it doesn't happen for everyone. Some people get lucky, but others don't and that terrifies me


----------



## peanutmomma

What's the longest anyone has known of someone going with no af, no reason for it and loads of pregnancy symptoms? I can't even touch my boobie today. Woke up like that. I'm to the point that if af would come I'd at least know I can start over.


----------



## BelleNuit

Maybe you just O'd late?


----------



## peanutmomma

BelleNuit said:


> Maybe you just O'd late?

If this was meant towards me, I haven't had a normal period since July 27, 2016. Spotted September 3 and 4, usual 29 day cycle. Just confused
And the light spotting in early Sept came 7 days late too


----------



## Mamajaiy

Belle Nuit I know it is one of the hardest thoughts as a woman, to feel broken almost. I even told my daughter's father in our first month's of dating that I'd understand if he wanted to date someone else since I wouldn't be able to have children. I had just accepted my infertility as life long. But it wasn't. I had no clue vit D was so important to fertility. Stay strong or be weak when you need to. Sending hugs your way


----------



## BelleNuit

Almost sounds like an anovulatory cycle then, which can run long. You can get provera which can get your cycle going again. Hope you figure it all out soon!


----------



## BelleNuit

Mamajaiy said:


> Belle Nuit I know it is one of the hardest thoughts as a woman, to feel broken almost. I even told my daughter's father in our first month's of dating that I'd understand if he wanted to date someone else since I wouldn't be able to have children. I had just accepted my infertility as life long. But it wasn't. I had no clue vit D was so important to fertility. Stay strong or be weak when you need to. Sending hugs your way

Thanks Mamajay, this really means a lot to me


----------



## _Meep_

peanutmomma said:


> What's the longest anyone has known of someone going with no af, no reason for it and loads of pregnancy symptoms? I can't even touch my boobie today. Woke up like that. I'm to the point that if af would come I'd at least know I can start over.

I would be demanding a scan by now, or paying for a private scan, if they refused to give one. If your cycles are usually so normal and regular there's got to be something going on, and with all your symptoms I would have thought they would be trying to find out what that is!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> What's the longest anyone has known of someone going with no af, no reason for it and loads of pregnancy symptoms? I can't even touch my boobie today. Woke up like that. I'm to the point that if af would come I'd at least know I can start over.
> 
> I would be demanding a scan by now, or paying for a private scan, if they refused to give one. If your cycles are usually so normal and regular there's got to be something going on, and with all your symptoms I would have thought they would be trying to find out what that is!!!Click to expand...

They feel there's no reason for scan bc negative blood test. Hoping gyno has answers on the 12th. Glad to see someone respinded. I guess I'm the weirdo as I am stickING around bc no af.
Bbs now to the point I can't even hug my dd bc I cry with pain, feeling like I know I'm bleeding, still just creamy cm, jaw hurts so bad, I feel like I've pulled a muscle on each side, lower back hurts


----------



## _Meep_

Say you've developed a cyst or something on your ovary which is fucking with things, they'd have to scan to find that out right? I can't believe they won't just check ...

I don't know what else to suggest really, other than hiring/buying a home doppler or borrowing one off a friend if anyone has one, and trying to find a heartbeat??!?!?! I'd lend you mine, but you're across the other side of the world ...


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> Say you've developed a cyst or something on your ovary which is fucking with things, they'd have to scan to find that out right? I can't believe they won't just check ...
> 
> I don't know what else to suggest really, other than hiring/buying a home doppler or borrowing one off a friend if anyone has one, and trying to find a heartbeat??!?!?! I'd lend you mine, but you're across the other side of the world ...

I just sold mine I used with dd, to a lady abut 7 weeks ago. Lol. I thought I'd post a pic of my ff app from today. I don't temp, but this is the first time todsys6forcast said this
 



Attached Files:







77_1475323088274.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MissDoc

I'm sorry you're going through that. I think FF only says pregnant if you've entered a positive pregnancy test at some point, and it's hard to see, but it looks like you have based on the green boxes. If not positive pregnancy test then it encourages you to test as you're late for AF.

Have you ever been this late before? I know of people who've gone on to have a 60+ day cycle and not been pregnant, but it's usually when they're coming off a medicine, just had a baby within past 6 months, or there's something going on like a cyst or fibroid. At this point, if you aren't pregnant, you need to be checked for one of those because your hormones are going nuts with the symptoms you're having. I wish your appt was sooner. I hope AF gets here before then so you have a fresh start and put this awful confusing cycle behind you.


----------



## peanutmomma

MissDoc said:


> I'm sorry you're going through that. I think FF only says pregnant if you've entered a positive pregnancy test at some point, and it's hard to see, but it looks like you have based on the green boxes. If not positive pregnancy test then it encourages you to test as you're late for AF.
> 
> Have you ever been this late before? I know of people who've gone on to have a 60+ day cycle and not been pregnant, but it's usually when they're coming off a medicine, just had a baby within past 6 months, or there's something going on like a cyst or fibroid. At this point, if you aren't pregnant, you need to be checked for one of those because your hormones are going nuts with the symptoms you're having. I wish your appt was sooner. I hope AF gets here before then so you have a fresh start and put this awful confusing cycle behind you.

The last time I was more than 7 days late was when I found out I was pregnant with dd. I am sure gynocologist will want answers on the 12th. Yes, I have a few bfp tests, but negative blood. So, many green days bc it kept concidering me fertile due to cm, and cp types. Never showed me as pregnant even with bfp though, but af is late based on cycle days, and concidering the light spotting as af, so today it decoded I was pregnant. I don't have any pains like I have read with pcos, and ectopic pregnancy, just dull pain in center of lower pelvis, and my inner hips


----------



## peanutmomma

So, now I've added a sore throat and ears to my day. Dh stated that when bd earlier it felt, "slimier", but assured me not like gross. More like snot he said. Never heard that before


----------



## _Meep_

I have exactly those pains too and am most definitely pregnant. Especially with movement or stretching, my inner hips either side of my hip bones twinge with quite a sharp pain and everything in the region of my pelvis/pubic bone just feels swollen and achy.


----------



## Dannypop

Missdoc that is really good advice. Shame Peanut I really hope you get answers soon. This limbo must be so upsetting.


----------



## MissDoc

Peanut, I hoping that your doc does another blood test. Because if you are pregnant there's zero chance those numbers won't have gone up unless it's not a viable pregnancy/you had a chemical. If she does bloods and it's negative, then I'd be asking for a full health work up, because even though you're not pregnant, something is clearly off. I'll hope for you though that by that time it is a blaring positive and you just implanted super late or something wacky.


----------



## peanutmomma

Took to bed at 6pm yesterday as I was so I'll feeling. Vomited once and lots of thick mucus from nose and vagina. Was so warm, kept checking for fever as I haven't an immune system, so any sickness can be bad. But, no fever, slept off and on til 8am, super sore throat and ears, drinking lots of liquids. Bbs feel very heavy and bluer again. Cp still high, closed but not as soft, and really slimey/snotty cm. Husband said he will buy me a FRER, in another 2 days maybe my ic are bad. The only other thing I can think of is PID, as all, except 1, paps as been abnormal my whole life even before ever having sex. So, maybe that. But, I wouldn't see gow.


----------



## _Meep_

You'd have to have had a bad vaginal infection or long-standing STI for that to happen, so it seems unlikely. :S


----------



## peanutmomma

​


_Meep_ said:


> You'd have to have had a bad vaginal infection or long-standing STI for that to happen, so it seems unlikely. :S

Well, I definitely don't have those. Just trying to rule everything out.


----------



## _Meep_

It's so unfair that you are being kept guessing! :(


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> It's so unfair that you are being kept guessing! :(

Thanks I agree, especially bc if pregnant I have to have meds switched asap, makes me upset that my docs refuse to do anything without a nice dark positive, and a beta positive. 
Here is a question, I don't remember with dd, but can the outside of areola, beyond colored area, turn blue with veins too? I remember bbs looking like a road map, but not my nipples too, and dh says my areola are larger. Maybe I can find an online coupon for FRER and get a multi pack


----------



## _Meep_

It's really unprofessional. 

Yeah I think veins anywhere on the boobs is typical for pregnancy.


----------



## MissDoc

Girl, I don't know how you've held off this long on doing FRERs. I'd be obsessed by this point given all that you're experiencing.


----------



## peanutmomma

MissDoc said:


> Girl, I don't know how you've held off this long on doing FRERs. I'd be obsessed by this point given all that you're experiencing.

Bc we don't belive in spending $15 for one single test, when you can but many others at that price, and frer is known for false positives according to my docs
And by we don't believe, I mean my husband won't buy them. I am on disability for my transplant for another year, so I don't really make an income


----------



## MissDoc

I typically buy them from amazon where it's 13 for 3, and they come with a $3 rebate coupon, so just $10 for 3. I will say that I have gotten a ton of evaps/false lines on the curved frers but never with color. It's always gray when it's been false. It still drove me crazy. But when I got the real positives, there was no disputing the pink color. And they came up much more clearly than my cheapies. I hope you're able to get your hands on some more tests soon in case yours is a bad batch. You're so late for your period at this point it probably doesn't even need to be a FRER or early response test. I hear good things about the dollar store ones and target brand cheapies, but haven't tried them myself.


----------



## peanutmomma

MissDoc said:


> I typically buy them from amazon where it's 13 for 3, and they come with a $3 rebate coupon, so just $10 for 3. I will say that I have gotten a ton of evaps/false lines on the curved frers but never with color. It's always gray when it's been false. It still drove me crazy. But when I got the real positives, there was no disputing the pink color. And they came up much more clearly than my cheapies. I hope you're able to get your hands on some more tests soon in case yours is a bad batch. You're so late for your period at this point it probably doesn't even need to be a FRER or early response test. I hear good things about the dollar store ones and target brand cheapies, but haven't tried them myself.

Last faint bfp was seen on here by Meep and a few others, it had color the docs said those were all false positives, and beta negatives


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I would be inclined to trust the beta over the HPT and I think I recall you saying your HPTs later on were getting a little lighter. Take another and see what happens. It might be that you had a chemical but your body needs a little help getting started up again.


----------



## peanutmomma

MissDoc said:


> I typically buy them from amazon where it's 13 for 3, and they come with a $3 rebate coupon, so just $10 for 3. I will say that I have gotten a ton of evaps/false lines on the curved frers but never with color. It's always gray when it's been false. It still drove me crazy. But when I got the real positives, there was no disputing the pink color. And they came up much more clearly than my cheapies. I hope you're able to get your hands on some more tests soon in case yours is a bad batch. You're so late for your period at this point it probably doesn't even need to be a FRER or early response test. I hear good things about the dollar store ones and target brand cheapies, but haven't tried them myself.

Last faint bfp was seen on here by Meep and a few others, it had color the docs said those were all false positives, and beta negatives


----------



## peanutmomma

BelleNuit said:


> Well I would be inclined to trust the beta over the HPT and I think I recall you saying your HPTs later on were getting a little lighter. Take another and see what happens. It might be that you had a chemical but your body needs a little help getting started up again.

Well, docs aren't even caring to look into it, just said beta negative end of story, and now 2 months late for af, and no one will help find an answer. I have never, through illegal drugs years ago, diakysus, and even after having dd I had af every month. 4 weeks to the day dd was born I had one and haven't missed one yet, til now.


----------



## BelleNuit

Peanut, I'm sorry this is happening to you. I really do believe you had a chemical. There are a lot of ladies on here who have had chemicals who will be a good support for you if you need it. 

Take another test and see what happens. I know it sucks, especially when you want something so badly! If it was a chemical you really need to see the doctor so they can get you some help. It's been a long time either way since you last had an AF which suggests either an anovulatory cycle or a very late O. Provera can get things started for you again so you can let this awful cycle go and get on to the next.


----------



## MissDoc

Peanut, you're 2 months late for AF? As in the last period you had was 3 months ago? I thought you were a little over a week late. I don't know how I missed that. Yeah, if you are really that late than pregnancy is the least likely answer as by that point a blood would without a doubt pick it up. I wonder if you did indeed have a chemical. Looking forward to your doc appt (on the 12th, right?).


----------



## peanutmomma

MissDoc said:


> Peanut, you're 2 months late for AF? As in the last period you had was 3 months ago? I thought you were a little over a week late. I don't know how I missed that. Yeah, if you are really that late than pregnancy is the least likely answer as by that point a blood would without a doubt pick it up. I wonder if you did indeed have a chemical. Looking forward to your doc appt (on the 12th, right?).

I spotted lightly for about a day September 3 to 4, no liner needed. In August had a 3 day period, last normal full 5 day heavy cycle was July 27th. My august one was august 4th, or I only had 1 day of no bleeding, so had a 8 day of bledding, O day cycle. Have had 3 positives in the last month, different tests on different days. If chemical that's fine, but I feel theses docs need to see me and figure this all out. The last month I have had many, many symptoms. Now bbs, hands and tummy are covered in blue veins, bbs have started to get much heavier, last night right nipple lightly oozed clear liquid, haven't seen anything from nipples since 5 weeks after dd was born, 3 years ago. Huge amounts of cm and mucus in nose, last 2 days alot of saliva, trying to just write it off, but it's getting harder to do.


----------



## _Meep_

How about a digital test?


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> How about a digital test?

Would that show any different than a blood test? Well, it has been almost a week since blood test


----------



## MissDoc

A digital test is less sensitive than a blood test, but that shouldn't matter at this point because if there's any chance of it being viable you'll now have a positive blood as well, and would have enough hcg to trigger a positive on a beta, digi, and anything else you want to test with.

The fact that you've had a few "off" cycles with not much bleeding is suggestive that something else must be going on. The other explanation for not much bleeding would be that you've been pregnant this whole time and are pretty far along, but there's zero chance of that if you have negative betas. So something is definitely off here. Sorry you have over a week more to wait. :-(


----------



## _Meep_

Just that if there is anything to be picked up by it, it would be a clearer answer, e.g. 'Not pregnant'/'Pregnant' rather than a squinty line that is hard to be 100% sure of.

I do agree with the others though, it should be showing up in the blood test surely. I just think it's crap that they're not going to go any further towards finding out what the hell actually is going on.


----------



## MissDoc

Peanut, if your obgyn on 10/12 refuses to do an ultrasound, I'm thinking you should call your insurance patient advocacy line (if there is one) and complain, or budget for a private scan. Some people online have stories of having negative beta and urine but positive ultrasound. I think it's really rare but hopefully you are one of those people.


----------



## Weebles

Peanut, I never saw anything in the test pics you posted. That doesn't mean it wasn't there, faint lines don't photograph particularly well, but it does mean it was faint.. Which means that at least in this case you are not one of the rare women who's Hcg does not cross from their blood to their urine because you had a line And if your Hcg crossed from your blood to your urine that also means a blood test would most definitely pick up Hcg in your system. I'm really sorry to say this but I really think you might have had a chemical. :( it is likely the reason why this cycle is dragging out so long for you and causing so much confusion.


----------



## Weebles

MissDoc.. I was just admiring the 20 sided die, thinking I might even click on the add and see what other lovely ones were for sale... And it's your ticker!


----------



## MissDoc

Weebles, isn't it cute? The "geeky" babysizer ticker is my favorite. I can't wait for it to be the size of 'the one ring' or 'a dragon's egg', haha! So fun.


----------



## peanutmomma

MissDoc said:


> Peanut, if your obgyn on 10/12 refuses to do an ultrasound, I'm thinking you should call your insurance patient advocacy line (if there is one) and complain, or budget for a private scan. Some people online have stories of having negative beta and urine but positive ultrasound. I think it's really rare but hopefully you are one of those people.

It's my gp doc, ob/gyno only will see you if pregnant, gp does the paps. But, I am OK with chemical or mmc, just know that something isn't right. Thanks for allowing me to stay here ladies


----------



## _Meep_

Any updates peanut?


----------



## OilyMamma

How is everyone doing!?
Any news? Symptoms? Etc?


----------



## _Meep_

6 weeks now and feeling distinctly nauseous a lot of the time lol. :(


----------



## Catalyst

Im good. Just dont think we have a chance this month. Spotting around ovulation, not sure when ovulated or if and we were sick so litle sex and probablynot at the right time. So cheers for the next cycle.


----------



## OilyMamma

Awe meep, lots of lemon and ginger. It helped me through my first. Even just sniff a lemon can be helpful. Hopefully it passes soon. 

Catalyst theres always the possibility! I wish you tons of luck!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My Boobs hurt so bad I can barely wear a bra.. But looking at my chart I'm just not hopeful..


----------



## _Meep_

OilyMamma said:


> Awe meep, lots of lemon and ginger. It helped me through my first. Even just sniff a lemon can be helpful. Hopefully it passes soon.
> 
> Catalyst theres always the possibility! I wish you tons of luck!

Funny you should say that as I'm drinking huge amounts of ginger and lemon cordial, which is helping. It is getting gradually worse though - just woken up and dry-heaved my way down the stairs - joy!


----------



## OilyMamma

_Meep_ said:


> OilyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Awe meep, lots of lemon and ginger. It helped me through my first. Even just sniff a lemon can be helpful. Hopefully it passes soon.
> 
> Catalyst theres always the possibility! I wish you tons of luck!
> 
> Funny you should say that as I'm drinking huge amounts of ginger and lemon cordial, which is helping. It is getting gradually worse though - just woken up and dry-heaved my way down the stairs - joy!Click to expand...

Oh boy! Good luck with that. I hope you feel better soon!

I never had any morning sickness with my pregnancy. Mild nausea that was fixed by eating something was the worst of it for me. Kind of hoping the same for the next go around lol!


----------



## _Meep_

I definitely had it worse last time. This comes in waves and is definitely a hunger thing, though it isn't at all nice. 

Last time though, I felt sick 24/7 and threw up a lot. I hope it stays like this. :/


----------



## Catalyst

Well last cycle I was so hopeful I had started testing at this time. I havent even been temted now. Im not sure if I should go by my last cycle and test next monday or wait a week if I ovulated late...


----------



## MamaPlus2

I got another bfn and am onto the next cycle! Whomp Whomp. Goodluck ladies!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

With the temp fall and the brown tinged cm today on the toilet paper im thinking AF is right around the corner.


----------



## OilyMamma

Its 9dpo for me today and i got a dark obvious Bfp. Im super excited :)


----------



## MissDoc

Oily, that's so exciting! Just absolutely amazing! Congrats to you!


----------



## peanutmomma

Haven't been on here since the 5th. But, I have my doctor appt tomorrow the 12th. Hope they will refer me to ob/gyn and get answers. Spotted for under a day, back to watery cm and cp still high soft closed for over a month now


----------



## _Meep_

Oily! Yesss!!! Hahahahaha!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: 

I am SO PLEASED for you!!! Come and feel sick with me! :D


----------



## _Meep_

peanutmomma said:


> Haven't been on here since the 5th. But, I have my doctor appt tomorrow the 12th. Hope they will refer me to ob/gyn and get answers. Spotted for under a day, back to watery cm and cp still high soft closed for over a month now

I hope you do get answers - I can't believe how long this has gone on ... :wacko:


----------



## DoubleLines

OilyMamma said:


> Its 9dpo for me today and i got a dark obvious Bfp. Im super excited :)

Congrats!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## OilyMamma

_Meep_ said:


> Oily! Yesss!!! Hahahahaha!!!! :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> I am SO PLEASED for you!!! Come and feel sick with me! :D

Lol!!! I will definitely come feel sick with you! Its waves of slight nausea now, i had it like this with my DS also and kind of the reason why i tested so early. :) hopefully it stays this way and doesnt get worse! &#128514;
The things we deal with for babies eh &#128514;


----------



## _Meep_

I know right, I keep telling myself it's worth it. And it is. And I really don't have it half as bad as I did with my LG, so I should be pleased. Maybe it's a boy this time!

Hope it doesn't get any worse for you. I really am so happy to see you with a BFP after our debacle back in August, hooray! And woohoo for early testing not turning out to be a load of crap this time. :D


----------



## peanutmomma

_Meep_ said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Haven't been on here since the 5th. But, I have my doctor appt tomorrow the 12th. Hope they will refer me to ob/gyn and get answers. Spotted for under a day, back to watery cm and cp still high soft closed for over a month now
> 
> I hope you do get answers - I can't believe how long this has gone on ... :wacko:Click to expand...

So, the docs said, and now I'm uber thrown for a loop, if you even just spot 18 hours, no cramps no clots even earlier than expected af. It is your af. And unless I have 5 months with no bleeding or spotteng, but negative tests then they don't feel a need to be concerned. They're checking my thyroid, even though I have not gained nor lost weight. So, what we are told, to see your doc if periods aren't normal for more than a couple months, I was told are just periods. So, I guess nothing came of it, except k owing unless I have a blazing dark bfp, and beta positive they won't help me. And I had to see my general practicioner, they don't refer you to gyno unless there are issues with pap. And no period for months. So, whatever. I was okay with no pregnancy, but the 3 bfp then negative blood got me. Their answer is all false positives, on 3 separate different brand tests on 3 different days. So, I guess never trust anything.


----------



## _Meep_

Wtf, how is that AF? They are being so useless!!!


----------



## OilyMamma

They are being exceptionally useless arent they.. seriously, how is that considered af!?
I sure hope you get answers soon


----------



## OilyMamma

_Meep_ said:


> I know right, I keep telling myself it's worth it. And it is. And I really don't have it half as bad as I did with my LG, so I should be pleased. Maybe it's a boy this time!
> 
> Hope it doesn't get any worse for you. I really am so happy to see you with a BFP after our debacle back in August, hooray! And woohoo for early testing not turning out to be a load of crap this time. :D

If minimal morning sickness leads to boys then i am in for it lol! I have one crazy boy already...two!?! Eek LOL!
Oh yes the august debacle &#128514; i almost forgot! 
Im happy to be here and very excited to follow your journey also! Cheers to a H&H 9 months! I have an oct bfp page going in the first tri
Jump over and join in ;)


----------



## _Meep_

Hehe, technically I'm a September BFP but who cares. :D

My morning sickness is decidedly rank today, could do with a moan with others going through it!


----------



## MissDoc

I'm with you, Meep. Lots of morning sickness (really, all day sickness) here. Worst in the mornings and at night, but rears it's head off and on all day. It's so draining to cope with nausea all the time. I haven't tried anything that works for me other than eating all the time. And even that doesn't work very well. I am counting down the days until second trimester!


----------



## _Meep_

Urgh, it sucks. Eating was warding it off temporarily for me, but today that hasn't really worked ... plus I can no longer think of anything I actually want to eat! Everything looks and smells horrid. :(

Last time it went at 9 weeks for me ... I so hope that will be the case this time, but somehow I doubt it.

At least you only have a couple more weeks to go hopefully, now your baby is the size of the One Ring! I wonder if mine is the size of a Nerd yet ...


----------



## peanutmomma

Just reading up on how everyone is. Back to tww for me. Doc said that my spotting was af even if only when wiping and little of it. So, at least that's stress of my back


----------



## _Meep_

Do *you* think it was AF?? :wacko:


----------



## MissDoc

Peanut, here's to hoping that your cycle feels more normal this go round and you have clear and obvious BFP lines soon!


----------



## Catalyst

Got my :bfp: today!! I think.. hope haha.. you can see a pic in my journal.. cant seem to be able to post pic while on my phone.


----------



## _Meep_

Definitely a lovely clear BFP. Hooray!!! How exciting. :D:D:D


----------



## CanadianMoose

So I'm a bit behind in this I mentioned my AF was due 29th October, today I woke up and went to use the bathroom and found tons of creamy egg white CM. I'm probably between 7DPO or 4DPO not sure since last cycle I was late so this one I might be early. has anyone had lots of egg white CM and been pregnant?


----------



## _Meep_

Yes - both times!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Here's hoping then I think I have the possible "cold womb" symptoms so I'm keeping warm my feet and have the laptop on my belly keeping me warm. Seems to be working :D FX ladies!

Extra: It would be a rainbow baby since I've had 2 MCs with hubby and 1 MC before at 2 months.


----------



## MamaPlus2

Congrats Cat!! Yahooooo!


----------



## _Meep_

CanadianMoose said:


> Here's hoping then I think I have the possible "cold womb" symptoms so I'm keeping warm my feet and have the laptop on my belly keeping me warm. Seems to be working :D FX ladies!
> 
> Extra: It would be a rainbow baby since I've had 2 MCs with hubby and 1 MC before at 2 months.

Oh best of luck. Hope it comes up positive!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Aye hoping so as well! Probably will have to wait till the 25th or the 26th to test. Ugh! this itching is driving me crazy, dry skin and pain in legs.


----------



## MamaPlus2

Anyone else had any luck?


----------

